# MÃ¤nnlein, Weiblein und WoW



## Thothem (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.

Wörter wie du schlam.., du fo..., geh spülen oder so sind doch schon ziemlich krass. Möchte einfach nur
wissen ob es euch (die auch einen weiblichen Char) spielen auch so geht.

Wenn man im TS ist, kann man irgendwie schon merken wie sich die pubertierenden "Jünglinge
" überlegen einen dumm anzumachen.

Überlege wirklich mir keinen weiblichen Char mehr zu erstellen und auch nicht mehr im TS
zu sprechen, da mich das echt ankotzt, wie kann man nur so"Notgeil" sein.
ertrage.

Habt ihr auch schon solche Erfahrungen machen müssen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo du spielst. Ich hab auch den ein oder anderen weiblichen Char, aber erstens hat mich noch nie jemand nach dem Geschlecht gefragt noch hab ich irgendjemand erlebt der eine Spielerin so beleidigt hat. Als ich noch geraidet hab waren gut 5 Leute im 10er Raid weiblich, gespielt wurde trotzdem völlig normal. Auch sonst sowas noch nie gesehen.

Ich kann dir nur ein Ticket empfehlen, für Beleidigungen gibts immer noch Bans von 3 Stunden bis 3 Tage, bis hin zum Perma Ban.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Mal aus Männersicht: noch nie erlebt. Im TS sowie ingame verhielten sich bisher zu 99% alle gesittet.


----------



## loocypher (10. Juni 2010)

musst du drüberstehen , hilft nix..oder such dir Leute , die nicht in der Pubertät sind.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Du mußt auch bedenken das sie im Internet immer anyonym sind bzw. sich dafür halten. Da wird man leicht übermütig...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (10. Juni 2010)

Ich musste bei der Überschrift eben so laut lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (10. Juni 2010)

Sag bei solchen Anmachereien einfach, daß Du nichts von diesen Vorpupertären Gefühlseskalationen hältst, Dir wurscht ist wie gross sein "E"-P**is ist, sie durch Taten und nicht mit Wörtern glänzen sollen. 
Mach sie einfach Mundtot. Hab schon ne Menge solcher Möchtergern-Machos erlebt. Alle haben bis jetzt klein beigegeben und bei uns sind fast 50% Frauen/Mädchen im Raid. 
Da läuft sowas einfach nicht. Mal witzeln ist ok, aber jeder vernünfitige Raidleiter sagt irgendwas das hier und jetzt Schluss ist. 
Wie gesagt, mach von Anfang an deinen Standpunkt klar, daß du zum spielen hier bist und nicht zum baggern wie flirt.de Baggern können die im Sandkasten.


----------



## cortez338 (10. Juni 2010)

jo ich hab auch eine Blutefl Paladinin und wurde auch schon das ein oder andere mal blöd angemacht...über sowas musst du drüber stehen und ignorieren.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier musste ich lachen^^

Zum Thema, also ich spiele zwar nicht im Moment, aber bis jetzt haben sich die Leute "normal" verhalten^^


----------



## Exicoo (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Also so etwas habe ich noch nie mitbekommen. Immer wenn ich im TS war und eine Frau / Mädchen im Channel war, wurde diese mit Respekt behandelt. Sie wurden im Raid immer Ernst genommen bzw. man hat sie sogar umschwärmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakashi (10. Juni 2010)

Ohja. 

Bei uns mal in der Gilde. Jede Frau angemacht. Sogar Mädels. 
Notgeiles Schwein ... :<

Aber ansonsten ganz ehrlich, nö. Noch nie sowas mitbekommen. Aber liegt wohl eher dadran das wir eher Ältere Leute sind und nicht gleich mal 3 Haare am Sack wachsen ^-^


----------



## Tsukasu (10. Juni 2010)

aus männlicher sicht: 
als als erst interesiert mich echt auf welchen server du spielst?
Sowas gabs bei unserm server auch noch nie. In unsere gild bzw ts gibs auch sowas nicht.
Nen tipp wechsle einfach den server.


----------



## Kvick (10. Juni 2010)

hab ich bis jetzt nur einmal erlebt.. da hat mir wer 50g geboten das ich mich im gasthaus vor ihm ausziehe (also char^^) und dabei "geile sachen" zuflüstere... nach 5-minütigem  lachflash hab ich ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, dass das hier wow und kein knuddels chat ist... 

aber was Berserkerkitten sagt stimmt, dass ich mit meinen weiblichen charakteren schneller in gruppen eingeladen werde oder einfach mal gold geschenkt bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: bin selber männlich


----------



## Borberat (10. Juni 2010)

LOOOL =)
Auf was für nem Assi Server bist du ;?)

Ich spiel auf Blutkessel, bin da mit meiner Freundin auch Leader einer Horden Gilde die viel raiden geht und ner Allygilde die nur zum gammeln ist,
und ich würde jeden Depp direkt kicken der irgendwen (geschlechtsunabhängig) anzickt! Chillpower FTW!

Gut, wir haben auch nen recht hohen Anteil Frauen, Horde 27m/11w Allianz 8m/6w das sorgt natürlich dafür das die Frauen sich besser durchsetzen können xD


----------



## Mateanik (10. Juni 2010)

Man merkt schon oft, dass die Leute im TS sich indirekt anders verhalten. Hab' bisher meistens erlebt, dass die Leute viel netter drauf sind und oft einen erwähnen.


----------



## Zodttd (10. Juni 2010)

Passiert mir auch mit weiblichen Chars oft.
Wenn man in der Ini irgendwas sagt z.B. man sind Eulen häßlig (ich war die Eule) kommt direkt sowas wie "du oberfläschliche schlampe du brauchst es doch mal so dringend!11!11einself11!1!"

Im TS veränder ich mein "Sprechverhalten" eigentlich kaum weil Frauen dabei sind.
Die könnten eh größtenteils meine Mutter sein, deswegen versuch ich garnicht erst die irgendwie zu beeindrucken, wie einige andere Vertreter des männlichen Geschlechts.


----------



## Manotis (10. Juni 2010)

Bin selber männlich hab auch ein paar weibliche Chars ist mir allerdings noch kein blöder Spruch untergekommen.
Vllt hatteste einfach pech^^


----------



## White_Sky (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. *Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD

Ok und nun zu dir: Auf welchen Server spielst du? hab sowas noch nie ( bin auch W ) mitbekommen,weil dann weiß ich schonmal welchen Server ich zukünftig meide...

Ticket klingt auch gut oder einfach /ignore


----------



## Bremgor (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich kenn sowas eigentlich nicht, nur wenn die betroffenen personen sich gut kennen und das nicht ernst gemeint ist. Ich hab mir als Junge auch mal nen weiblichen char gemacht und wurd nur einmal ganz leicht angebaggert bis ich ihm sagte dass ich ein Mann wäre. Aber ehrlich: Das Frauen bevorzugt werden oder so beleidigt wie du es schilderst kenn ich nicht und kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen(oder hat sich in dne letzten 7 wochen meiner abwesenheit soviel geändert?).

p.s.: Gz für den genialen einfall mit dem titel!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Ällabätsch schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Spiel seit Jahren weibliche Chars und wurde noch nie, wirklich nie auch nur einmal angemacht oder in irgend einer Form sexuell belästigt. Also entweder gibst du dich da irgendwelchem Wunschdenken hin oder du bist wirklich einfach eine dumme F... Was auch immer du damit meinst^^



Du bist halt einfach unsexy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Du bist halt einfach unsexy.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine weibliche Untote Kriegerin wird auch nie angemacht. Meine Orc Schamanin auch nicht :<

Ich mach was falsch.


----------



## Nexilein (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich nicht überraschend, offline ist es doch nicht anders.
Auch wenn ich mich frage was du so treibst, dass dir irgendjemand Fotos schicken kann...


----------



## Shaila (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich erinnere mich nur an den Runnig Gag bei Sapphiron.

"Passt auf, das ihr den Schwanz nicht ins Gesicht bekommt!"

Aber ansonsten, hatte ich neben ein paar kleineren Witzchen jetzt nichts Schlimmes bemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (10. Juni 2010)

loocypher schrieb:


> musst du drüberstehen , hilft nix..oder such dir Leute , die nicht in der Pubertät sind.



sry bin 17 und wie mein vorherigen post schon gesagt benhmen sich bei uns alle respektvoll und nicht (muss ich schon sagen asozial).


----------



## Shendria (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.... -.-	Wirklich traurig wenn man sich wirklich schon so weit geht und nem Mädl/Frau Nacktfotos schickt, ohne Aufforderung.... 
Und zum Lachen ist es net wirklich....


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Jetzt tut doch nicht so, als waert Ihr hier alle besser. Ich sehe das doch auch staendig hier im Forum, wenn mal eine Frau oder Maedchen mit einem guten Bild postet. Wird gleich auf das Profil gegangen und geschrieben.. wow tolles Bild usw.

Man brauch nur einmal vor die Tuer zugehen und in die Stadt fahren. Ich weiss nicht, wovon Ihr immer alle lebt. Als waere sowas was ganz neues. Das es huebsche Frauen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen kann Ich auch so manche Frauen verstehen, wenn die meinen.. das sie die Typen hassen, die einen als hinterher gaffen.


----------



## Darussios (10. Juni 2010)

Ich selber habe sowas auch noch nie beobachtet und auch nicht selber erlebt mit meiner DK-Blut11-Dame, als ich noch spielte.
Was ich aber erlebt hab, war, dass man das sehr gut ausnutzen kann, nen weiblichen Char zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es mit entweder meiner B11-Paladina oder meinem DK war, aber während dem hochlvln ist es auf Mug'thol sehr einsam.

Ich hab ewig im Chat gesucht für ne Gruppenquest, nie eine Antwort.
Ich kann mich nimmer an den genauen Wortlaut erinnern aber in ungefähr so:

Blutelf-Paladina/Todesritterin sucht Hilfe für Gruppenq.

Aufeinmal kamen die Whispers, die vorher ausblieben, also das ist echt praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith hat mich grad an eine Geschichte erinnert, da war ich mit meiner Paladina on und war inner Ini (war noch vor Realmübergreifenden Inis) und da wurde ich auch heftigst angebaggert.

Das war dann noch lustiger als ich dann sagte "Hinter diesem Char sitzt keine Frau" denn aufeinmal war Totenstille.


----------



## Magazad (10. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich mal frauen im ts hatte und das hatte ich oft dann war es immer ganz nett . Also die haben die nie so beschimpft wie dich die leute das ist echt hart wie die mit jemanden umgehn. Manchmal hab ich nach gefragt ob "Die" ^^ ein junge oder mädchen ist weil wenn man ständig kiddys im ts hat muss man da auch fragen weil man es nicht raushören kann. Vielleicht solltest du mal den sever oder realmpool wechseln komm nach Dun Morogh da gehts netter zu ^^


----------



## White_Sky (10. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich erinnere mich nur an den Runnig Gag bei Sapphiron.
> 
> "Passt auf, das ihr den Schwanz nicht ins Gesicht bekommt!"
> 
> ...



Und dein Kommentar erinnert mich an Onyxia: "Passt auf ihren Schwanz auf, sonst schleudert sie euch in die Eier!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.... -.-	Wirklich traurig wenn man sich wirklich schon so weit geht und nem Mädl/Frau Nacktfotos schickt, ohne Aufforderung....
> Und zum Lachen ist es net wirklich....



Natürlich per WoW-ingame Post...

Also ich glaube 90% der Beiträge hier sind Spinnerei. Gold geschenkt weil weiblicher Charakter? Als ob. Dauernde Beleidigungen? Natürlich.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Juni 2010)

also ich spiele in einer gilde wo fast genausoviele frauen wie männer sind. ich hab das auch schon dem öfteren mal mitgekriegt wenn ne frau ins ts joined und ne nette schöne stimme hat dann liest man gleich im gilden chat "boah alta hör dir die mal an die würd ich mal f......". finde ich total übertrieben aber wirklich was dran ändern kann man net inbedingt. es kommt auch schonmal vor das wer aus spass so nen satz loslässt dann hat der jenige grad seine 5 geilen   minuten^^ aber im großen und ganzen finde ich es nicht ok wenn man sich so einer frau gegenüber verhält.


----------



## Ts_Marie (10. Juni 2010)

Bis jetzt wurd ich in 2 jahren wow nur 1 mal "angebaggert", Generell merk ich zwar das ich von den jungs, beosnders in der gilde, bevorzugt behandelt werden, Unfreundlich oder Gar aufdringlich wurde bis jetzt aber kaum wer.

edit: Interessant das grad so ein thema 290 kerle lesen^^


----------



## Shendria (10. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich per WoW-ingame Post...
> 
> Also ich glaube 90% der Beiträge hier sind Spinnerei. Gold geschenkt weil weiblicher Charakter? Als ob. Dauernde Beleidigungen? Natürlich.




Hat niemand gesagt das es ingame-post war.... 

Aber z.b. einer aus der Gilde mal bei mir angefragt ob ich schnell über ein Kill-Video schaun könnte, damit er es dann im Forum posten kann, oder ob ich noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habe..... Sehr großer Fehler....


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2010)

Auf Gorgonnash sind die Frauen schlimmer als die Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> edit: Interessant das grad so ein thema 290 kerle lesen^^



Alle buffed user sind also Kerle?


----------



## Mondokir (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Cousin spielt nur(!) weibliche Chars und wurde noch nie dumm angemacht ... frag mich echt wo du das spielst. Natürlich is das mit der stimme was anderes. Mein Cousin hat natürlich eine männliche Stimme. Aber ich finds echt net gut. Habe viele Frauen (Mädchen) in der Gilde, sogar eine Gildenchefin und da ist noch nie was vorgekommen.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2010)

Genau deswegen hab ich mir nen Weiblichen Char gemacht um was zu lachen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (10. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also ich spiele in einer gilde wo fast genausoviele frauen wie männer sind. ich hab das auch schon dem öfteren mal mitgekriegt wenn ne frau ins ts joined und ne nette schöne stimme hat dann liest man gleich im gilden chat "boah alta hör dir die mal an die würd ich mal f......". finde ich total übertrieben aber wirklich was dran ändern kann man net inbedingt. es kommt auch schonmal vor das wer aus spass so nen satz loslässt dann hat der jenige grad seine 5 geilen minuten^^ aber im großen und ganzen finde ich es nicht ok wenn man sich so einer frau gegenüber verhält.



Manche hab hier echt vollidioten in der gilde XD


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Deswegen kann Ich auch so manche Frauen verstehen, wenn die meinen.. das sie die Typen hassen, die einen als hinterher gaffen.



Offtopic: 

90% der Frauen wollen das doch! So wie sie sich anziehen teilweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (10. Juni 2010)

Magazad schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal frauen im ts hatte und das hatte ich oft dann war es immer ganz nett . Also die haben die nie so beschimpft wie dich die leute das ist echt hart wie die mit jemanden umgehn. Manchmal hab ich nach gefragt ob "Die" ^^ ein junge oder mädchen ist weil wenn man ständig kiddys im ts hat muss man da auch fragen weil man es nicht raushören kann. Vielleicht solltest du mal den sever oder realmpool wechseln komm nach Dun Morogh da gehts netter zu ^^




Kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Juni 2010)

mein ehemaliger gildenmeister wurde mal von einer angemacht erst per whisper später dann per icq und dann kams irgendwie zum videochat und dann saß die da doch tatsächlich nackt im stuhl. naja den rest könnt ihr euch denken^^ aber ich verate mal soviel er war nicht unbedingt angetan von dem was er sah da trafen dann diese typischen klischees auf dick hässlich ka. was alles er hatte es nur kurz im gilden ts erzählt^^


----------



## Azuran (10. Juni 2010)

Idioten gibts immer ^^ 
ohne idioten würde diese welt wirklich langweilig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Failadin (10. Juni 2010)

In unserer Gilde sin 50% Frauen oO. Aber stören tut es uns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na gut wenn man im ts joint, hallo sagt und das erste ist: "Ach! Ne Frau, das erste gute an dem Tag!" Das sollte man noch ertragen können. Aber sowelche Leute die das schreiben gehören reported.


----------



## Munzale (10. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele (bis auf einen) nur weibliche Chars, bin aber auch im RL eine Frau.

Es kommt ab und an schon vor, dass der eine oder andere Mann fast einen Ausraster kriegt...wenn auf einmal ne weibliche Stimme im Ts zu hören ist.
Aber zum Glück recht selten^^

Die meisten verhalten sich normal...denn...man glaubt es kaum - auch Frauen sind Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ein oder anderen Vorteil hat man natürlich, man muss mit dem Ti****bonus nur umzugehen wissen :-)


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Hat niemand gesagt das es ingame-post war....
> 
> Aber z.b. einer aus der Gilde mal bei mir angefragt ob ich schnell über ein Kill-Video schaun könnte, damit er es dann im Forum posten kann, oder ob ich noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habe..... Sehr großer Fehler....



Ich glaubs immer noch nicht, bei keinem hier im Thread. Ich als Kerl würde doch keine Nacktivdeos oder -bilder verschicken. Die Gefahr, dass die dann im Internet auftauchen, weil sie sie online stellt... Ich glaube es einfach nicht. Und irgendwoher müssen sie ja Kontaktinformationen haben. Wenn man sie rausrückt ist man auch nicht ganz unschuldig, was auch immer passiert.


----------



## Petertreter (10. Juni 2010)

Tja sowas kommt schon vor aber auch das nich nur frauen blöd angemacht werden im letzten Rnd raid in dem ich war als einer der heiler versehentlich da es lagte in pdok10 in den flamen krepiert is gings gleich los mit du verdammter sohn einer zigeunerh... usw und nu der heiler 41 der aufreger grad 17 nuja da leav ich lieber wieder als mir sowas anzutun aber meist sind solche spasten eh von Pure oder All In usw schöne grüße von Nethersturm


----------



## Casp (10. Juni 2010)

Wäre mir neu. Habe sowas zumindest nie miterlebt.


----------



## Azuran (10. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaubs immer noch nicht, bei keinem hier im Thread. Ich als Kerl würde doch keine Nacktivdeos oder -bilder verschicken. Die Gefahr, dass die dann im Internet auftauchen, weil sie sie online stellt... Ich glaube es einfach nicht. Und irgendwoher müssen sie ja Kontaktinformationen haben. Wenn man sie rausrückt ist man auch nicht ganz unschuldig, was auch immer passiert.



Naja , ob sie echt waren ist ne andere frage ^^
Gibt denk ich genug Leute die Bilder aus dem i-net fischen und sich dann als diese ausgeben.
Soll halt Leute geben die doch nen knick mehr in der schüssel haben als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SerpentSeal (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Wörter wie du schlam.., du fo..., geh spülen oder so sind doch schon ziemlich krass. Möchte einfach nur
> wissen ob es euch (die auch einen weiblichen Char) spielen auch so geht.



Beleidigungen muss du dir nicht gefallen lassen... du musst sowas Melden!
Desweiteren würde es mich interessieren wo du spielst, 
habe sowas noch nie erlebt und bin schon ne ganze weile dabei.
Wie gesagt als letztes Mittel gibt es noch sowas einem GM zu melden...


----------



## Tsukasu (10. Juni 2010)

Petertreter schrieb:


> Tja sowas kommt schon vor aber auch das nich nur frauen blöd angemacht werden im letzten Rnd raid in dem ich war als einer der heiler versehentlich da es lagte in pdok10 in den flamen krepiert is gings gleich los mit du verdammter sohn einer zigeunerh... usw und nu der heiler 41 der aufreger grad 17 nuja da leav ich lieber wieder als mir sowas anzutun aber meist sind solche spasten eh von Pure oder All In usw schöne grüße von Nethersturm



kann ich nur bestätigen. Wie gesagt idioten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2010)

Ts_Marie schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurd ich in 2 jahren wow nur 1 mal "angebaggert", Generell merk ich zwar das ich von den jungs, beosnders in der gilde, bevorzugt behandelt werden, Unfreundlich oder Gar aufdringlich wurde bis jetzt aber kaum wer.
> 
> edit: Interessant das grad so ein thema 290 kerle lesen^^


Ich verspreche dir, wenn du in deiner Signatur noch deinen Realm und Char reinschreibst, kannst du dich vor Anflirtversuchen nicht mehr retten ...


----------



## Zodttd (10. Juni 2010)

Was mir grad noch einfällt, ich kann mich an einen Cityraid vor knapp 3 Jahren erinnern, ich hab mehr oder weniger notgedrungen die "Leadung" übernommen und Ansagen gemacht.
Auf einmal schreibt mich ingame eine Frau an, die nach eigenen Angaben 26 Jahre ist und sagt, wie erotisch sie meine Stimme findet.
Ich hoffe die Aktion war ihr peinlicher als mir, wird aber schwer.
Was man dazu wissen muss: Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt 14 und das ganze hat mich ziemlich verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (10. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaubs immer noch nicht, bei keinem hier im Thread. Ich als Kerl würde doch keine Nacktivdeos oder -bilder verschicken. Die Gefahr, dass die dann im Internet auftauchen, weil sie sie online stellt... Ich glaube es einfach nicht. Und irgendwoher müssen sie ja Kontaktinformationen haben. Wenn man sie rausrückt ist man auch nicht ganz unschuldig, was auch immer passiert.




Nicht ganz unschuldig weil ich jemanden meine ICQ-Daten geb... ähm ja.... is klar... "Hast ihn wohl provoziert?"  

Leider gibts solche Idioten und manchmal kommt man da erst zu spät drauf....


----------



## Dakirah (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich spiele weibliche Char seit Diablo 2 nur noch, weil Sorci meine Lieblingsklasse war. Kann nicht sagen, daß mir sowas passiert ist, wie vom TE beschrieben.

Du hast wahrscheinlich bei der Namenswahl etwas wie 'Susanne' , 'Birgit' oder 'Diana' gewählt was dich als Frau identifizien würde.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Juni 2010)

Munzale schrieb:


> Es kommt ab und an schon vor, dass der eine oder andere Mann fast einen Ausraster kriegt...wenn auf einmal ne weibliche Stimme im Ts zu hören ist.
> Aber zum Glück recht selten^^


kann ich echt nicht verstehen ich freue mich jedes mal wenn ne frau ins ts kommt^^ iss mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (10. Juni 2010)

Der 08/15 Online Zocker isn Freak... was erwartest du?

Hat eben Vor- und Nachteile.
Als Mann wird man nicht dümmlich angebaggert/belästigt, bekommt aber auch nichts geschenkt (sei es im Wortsinne oder beim verzeihen von fehlern)
Als Frau hat man eben hin und wieder Primaten die sich aufführen, wird dafür aber idr höflicher und zuvorkommender behandelt.

Mag idiotisch sein aber für den Großteil sind das eben die gängigen Geschlechterrollen

Sie es positiv, F.. u.ä. Beschimpfungen oder sexuelle Belästigung werden hart bestraft. Blizz will sich die weiblich Spielerschafft nicht vergraulen. Sackträger kommen immer massig dazu aber weibchen nicht... daher, ticket und gut is.


----------



## colll (10. Juni 2010)

also auf meinem server Todeswache gibs sehr viele frauen die auch frauen im rl sind und in unsere gilde auch viele und weis net ob die im game angemacht werden aber im ts eig nicht meistens is das sogar nen vorteil wenn der raidleader nen mann is mir jetz aufgefallen


----------



## Rizzak (10. Juni 2010)

Nur um das mal zu betonen: Sowas passiert nicht nur euch Frauen. Die Frauen sind auch nicht immer die braven, kleinen Mädchen, die Opfer eines Voyeurs oder Lüstlings sind. Männern passiert soetwas auch manchmal, dass sie von Frauen angemacht werden, aber ihr habt natürlich recht, bei Frauen kommt das viel öfters vor. - Ist auch das schönere Geschlecht.

Aber tut nicht so, als ob das die schlimmste Sache der Welt wäre, sowas gibt's überall. Bei der Arbeit, in der Schule, auf offener Straße. Nur ist es bei den pubertierenden Jugendlichen in WoW anders. Sie sehen einen z.B. weiblichen Blutelfen oder Menschenavatar und denken als erstes, dass da hinter auch eventuell eine schöne Frau sitzen könnte. Wenn sie dann dahinter kommen, dass das tatsächlich der Fall ist, dann sollte man das schnell aus der Welt schaffen.

Wenn soetwas kommt, melden, ignorieren oder ihm mitteilen, dass man nicht interessiert oder vergeben ist.


----------



## Tsukasu (10. Juni 2010)

jetzt mal was anderes: Schon mal wer runter gescrollt und gekuckt wieviel leute gerade das thema lesen.
Ist top thema nummer eins^^


----------



## Monkonius (10. Juni 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...


Mein Mitleid!
Mit was für Eiern spielst du? Mit was für Eiern raidest du?
Ich bring auch gerne hin und wieder mal einen Frauenfeindlichen spruch im Raid
oder in der Gilde aber das muss alles in einem gesunden Rahmen laufen.
Problem bei deiner Sache ist das es viele Frauen in WoW gibt die sich auch wie 
Schl.... verhalten und förmlich mit männliches Spielern spielen. 
Mag ein wenig in der Natur der Frau zu liegen *duckt sich*
Ich gebe dir folgende Tips!
1. Wechsel den Raid bzw die Gruppe oder das TS wenn so Hampelmänner dabei sind.
2. Dreh den Spieß einfach rum (im Internet findet man sehr viele Männderfeindliche Witze)
3. Wenn jemand meint komiche Sprüche oder beleidigungen zu bringen geh drauf ein und 
	nehm ihnen damit die Luft zum Atmen (Bildlich gesprochen)
4. Lass es Tickets hageln (Es wird zwar immer gesagt das die GMs das nicht kratzt aber das ist nicht wahr)

Allerdings liegt das Problem vll auch ein wenig bei dir weil du nicht Schlagfertig genug bist 
auf sowas zu kontern (was keine entschuldigung für das Neanderthaler Verhalten der Männer sein soll)




> musst du drüberstehen , hilft nix..oder such dir Leute , die nicht in der Pubertät sind.


Epic Fail (nicht als persöhnlicher Angriff gemeint)
Ist neuerdings die Pubertät die Top Entschuldigung für Asoziales Verhalten?




> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig



Aber es ist absolut richtig was viele vor mir schon gesagt haben!
Sobald manche Kerle eine weibliche Stimme hören ist erst Stille und dann wird gebaggert oder beleidigt!

Beispiel:

Raidleiterin gestern Abend im TS: Komich das noch niemandem aufgefallen ist das ich ein Bild von mir im TS als Avatar hab.
Die Leute mit den sonst größten Klappen sind auf einmal Still
1 Minute später BOAH du siehst voll toll aus usw.


----------



## TMTBS (10. Juni 2010)

Hey, ich persönlich spiele auch einen weiblichen Char, wurde bis jetzt aber auch noch nie angemacht.

Ich persönlich kann auch nur dazu sagen, dass ich sowas krasses, wie du es oben geschildert hast, noch nicht erlebt habe.
Bis jetzt war es eher so, dass Frauen (im RL) sogar eventuell Vorteile erhielten oder angemacht wurden, wobei das angemacht jetzt auf Flirten bezogen ist und nicht auf Beleidigungen.

Ich kann aber auch nicht verstehen, wieso man so einen Müll labbert, ich spiele lieber zusammen mit Frauen in der Gruppe, sie bleiben meistens ruhig und ticken nicht gleich aus, wie viele männliche Spieler.

lg TMTBS


----------



## Celenia (10. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

ich gehöre auch zum weiblichen Geschlecht und spiele weibliche Chars. Schlimm betitelt worden bin ich zwar noch nie, aber wenn's rauskommt werd ich ziemlich oft angemacht. Ich empfehle Dir hier das ultimative Totschlagargument *"Ich bin verheiratet"*

Die meisten lassen sich dadurch abschrecken, obwohl ich auch schon zu hören bekommen habe: "Das ist mir egal!", aber das ist selten der Fall. *
*

Meine Gilde und mein Freund sind da auch ziemlich auf Zack. Kommt mir einer zu dumm, dann kriegt er gerne mal ein paar whisper, die nicht ganz so nett sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfehle Dir aber grundsätzlich darüber zu stehen, wenn Dich jemand beleidigt, das hast Du nicht nötig. Ich möchte nicht anders behandelt werden, als andere Spieler. Ich tanke auch und spiele nicht nur Heiler. Ich möchte nicht bevorzugt behandelt werden bei der Lootvergabe oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Annovella (10. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo du spielst. Ich hab auch den ein oder anderen weiblichen Char, aber erstens hat mich noch nie jemand nach dem Geschlecht gefragt noch hab ich irgendjemand erlebt der eine Spielerin so beleidigt hat. Als ich noch geraidet hab waren gut 5 Leute im 10er Raid weiblich, gespielt wurde trotzdem völlig normal. Auch sonst sowas noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur ein Ticket empfehlen, für Beleidigungen gibts immer noch Bans von 3 Stunden bis 3 Tage, bis hin zum Perma Ban.



So ist es bei mir auch, nur das mich schon einige gefragt haben, ob ich weiblich bin.


----------



## Minorjiel (10. Juni 2010)

Unsere Damen zerlegen sowas in der Luft, die sind recht dominant im TS und auch im Spiel (ein Schelm, wer jetzt böses dabei denkt) und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.

Aber grundsätzlichen habe ich so etwas noch nie erlebt, im Random-Raid nicht und in der Gilde schonmal gar nicht!

Ich bewege mich jetzt mal auf'm Glatteis:
Erzähl doch einfach, dass Du 1.63 groß bist und 110 Kilo wiegst....dann gehen zumindest die Anmache-Sprüche zurück! Rein vorsorglich kannst Du ja auch Deinen Char in "HundertzehnkiloImRL" umbennen.

*Duck-und-weg*


----------



## Orthrus (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn das der Umgangston bei euch auf dem Server ist, hilft wohl nur transen...
Ansonsten konsequent Ticket schreiben, sowas muss man (Frau) sich wirklich nicht antun.

So etwas hab ich mit meinen beiden weiblichen Chars noch nicht erlebt, muss aber auch sagen ich spiele die Beiden eher selten.
Allerdings ist es meiner Paladina gleich zu Beginn ihrer kurzen Karriere (versauert mit LVL 11 in SW) passiert, das ein etwas aufdringlicher 60er sie
1,5 Std lang verfolgt hat und ihr seine Hilfe beim Leveln aufdrängen wollte...

Mir ist bis heut noch nicht klar, warum der sooo interessiert war, aufgeklärt hab ich ihn aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht fühlte er sich aber auch nur wg. dem Charnamen herausgefordert.... die Gute heisst Feminatrix


Mit untoten Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (10. Juni 2010)

Warum kommt mir bei niederen, kindischen Verhalten spontan Frostwolf in den Sinn? xD


----------



## charly-sue (10. Juni 2010)

also ich bin ja selber weiblich, ich bin bis anhin immer mit respekt behandelt worden ausser von meiner gilde aber da is es gang und gäbe dass man sich dumme sprüche an den kopf schmeiss (aber alles noch auf der basis der freundschaft).
aber sonst mit anderen members hab ich da nicht viele unangenehme erfahrungen gemacht.

was erwähnt wurde, dass man als frau teils bevorzugt wird stimmt wohl, bekam ab und an mal n icc teil zugesteckt auch wens ein anderer gewonnen hat für sec equip oder so. 
ebenfalls wird man nicht gleich bestraft wenn man mal n fehler macht, is jetzt bei unsrm server bzw gilde so. bei männern wird meistens oder schneller ma was gesagt als bei frauen.

grüssse


----------



## Zez (10. Juni 2010)

Kenne ich genau anderstrum.
Mich nerven immer die WoWspieler die ne nen Char in nem Raid mitnehmen und ihn trotz zig Fails und mangelnder DPS etc einfach nicht kicken, nur weil der Char sich im TS sich mit ner hohen Stimme als Frau "geoutet" hat.


----------



## Petu (10. Juni 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> (...)
> Auch wenn ich mich frage was du so treibst, dass dir irgendjemand Fotos schicken kann...



Gutes Argument. Da muss ja mindestens eine Emailadresse rausgegeben worden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juni 2010)

also auf blackrock hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt, das einzigste was ich erlebt hab : ein gilden kolege und ich sind ICC25 aufeinma sagt er im ts sry ich muss weg feuerwehr.... grad als er dan ausm game/ts war kommt einer im ts an hoffentlich krepiert er bei seinem feuerwehr einsatz.solche leute haben echt kein reallife mehr


----------



## TheGui (10. Juni 2010)

sorry, aber irgendwie kommt mir das TE unglaubwürdig vor ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin weiblich, spiele ausschließlich weibliche Chars und hab sowas in meiner ganzen WOW-Laufbahn noch nicht erlebt. Wie schon einige vor mir kann ich dir nur zu einem Ticket raten.


----------



## Feresh (10. Juni 2010)

Naja, es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wo das passiert ist. Im Random-Raid? Inner Gilde?

Meistens hats auch was mit dem Alter zu tun, denn ich kenne es bisher aus meinen Gilden so, dass solche Leute eins auf die Hörner bekommen haben (grundsätzlich beim Thema Beleidungen, das sollte - egal gegen wen - zu nullkommanix toleriert werden).

Zum Glück gibts dafür die Ignor-Liste. Und wie schon Leute geschrieben haben kannste dich ja auch an einen GM wenden, der diesen Leuten dann auf den Zahn fühlt. Nur gefallen lassen darf man sich sowas natürlich nicht.


----------



## Syvius (10. Juni 2010)

Naja außer das der eine oder andere sabbert wien wasserfall wenn eine blutelfin sich so gut wie möglich entblöst hat kenn ich sowas eig. nicht.

Bin von den Comments wie "geh spülen" oder so iwie gerade sehr erstaunt da ich sowas noch nie miterlebt habe und wir auch mit den Frauenmitgliedern der Gilde immer raiden gehen ohne das solche dummen comments kommen^^

MFG Syvius


----------



## Throgan (10. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mal aus Männersicht: noch nie erlebt. Im TS sowie ingame verhielten sich bisher zu 99% alle gesittet.



Bei mir genauso,
wir freuen uns immer über Damenbesuch im TS und selbst in den allg. Channels ist mir sowas auch noch nicht unter gekommen.....


----------



## Chiary (10. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich bin weiblich und spiele ausschliesslich weibliche Charaktere.
In rdm Grps ohne TS vermeide ich es in der Regel darauf hinzuweisen das ich weiblich bin, manchmal lässt es sich nicht vermeiden das die Gruppenmitglieder es dennoch mitbekommen "Sorry muss für 30sek afk, mein Sohn ist wachgeworden" reicht da schon damit die restl Gruppe davon ausgeht das man eine Frau ist ( gehen WoW spielende Väter niemals zu ihrem Kind? ).

Im TS lässt es sich immer so schwer verbergen das ich weiblich bin, macht aber nix.
Sobald sich irgendwer hervortut der baggert, egal wie plump, pariere ich sehr schnell, sehr deutlich und manchmal auf sehr provokativ:
"Jung, lass es, ich bin zwar weiblich, aber vergeben und nein, Du wirst daran nichts ändern. Ausserdem habe ich 2 Kinder und die einzige Möglichkeit das Du mir näherkommen könnest wäre ein DRK Kurs für Babysitter und ein anschliessender WE Job bei mir, damit ich in Ruhe ins Kino gehen kann."
In der Regel ist nach sowas Schluss, besonders hartnäckige Exemplare werden an den Hörnern gepackt und durchgeschüttelt:
"Hase, das von dem Du denkst das es Dich männlich macht, löst bei mir wahlweise einen Lachanfall oder aber Mitleidstränen aus und auch wenn dein Ego offenbar um einiges größer ist als Du es bist, es ist noch immer viel zu klein für mich."

Bleidigungen durfte ich mir bisher noch nie anhören, eher immer das "Maaaaaaannnnn, hast Du eine Stimme, sag nochmal was" gejammer meiner Gildies.


----------



## Zentapher (10. Juni 2010)

Hehe...danke für diesen herrlichen Thread-Titel ;-)

Ok, vorweg muss ich mich erst mal als Kerl outen ;-)

Aber: Ich habe eine Freundin. Und die zockt auch WoW...ganz ehrlich: Ich kann absolut verstehen, dass sich manches Mädel in WoW nicht mehr als selbiges outen möchte.

Ich habe teilweise so derbe Anmachsprüche mitgelesen/mitgehört, dass ich mich als Mann schon fast für diese Vollpfosten geschämt habe...

Letzten Endes hat auch meine Freundin sich nicht mehr als Frau zu erkennen gegeben und ist auch nur noch mit ihren Gildies ins TS gegangen.

Aber auch die andere Seite der Medaille konnte ich beobachten: Es gibt auch noch eine ganze Reihe meiner Geschlechtsgenossen, die noch wissen was ein "Gentleman" ist ;-) und eine weibliche Spielerin dann doch sehr zuvorkommend behandeln. Da hat man als Frau auch schon einige Vorteile durch...ich musste jedenfalls deutlich mehr Kräuter farmen als meine Freundin um Alchemie zu skillen ;-)

Aber nimms gelassen: Idioten gibt's in WoW leider zu hauf. Da muss ich mich auch als Kerl drüber ärgern (aus anderen Gründen natürlich). 

Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben hat: In der virtuellen Welt ist man halt immer schön anonym...und bei einigen Leuten scheint sich auch noch nicht die Erkenntnis durchgesetzt zu haben, dass man andere Menschen auch in der digitalen Realität genauso behandeln sollte, wie man es in echt macht. Benimmregeln gelten auch im Internet...das weiß nur noch nicht jeder ;-)

Am besten: Ignorier solche Leute (ich weiß...ist schwer. I.d.R. drücke ich solchen Typen ERST einen fiesen Spruch der sich gewaschen hat und ignorier sie dann ;-). Aber wenn Du Dich ärgerst, versaust Du Dir nur den Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## DaScAn (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn so etwas in meiner Gilde passieren würde, würde ich die jenigen sofort kicken.
Bei uns ist der Altersschnitt bei 30 Jahren. Gott sei Dank alles erwachsene.

Ich kenne sehr viele Spielerinnen die weitaus besser als ihre Männlichen Mitspieler sind in sachen Skill und Movement als auch Reife.

Nimm es a) bitte nicht zu ernst zu dir und b) zur Not Ticket wegen Diskriminierung (wenns im Chat passiert)
Wenn es im TS ist einfach den Admin/Raid/Gildenleiter mit den leuten zu Reden ansonsten sie zu entfernen oder sogar zu bannen.

Edit: Ja ich bin ein (Schwuler) Mann ;-)


----------



## Chiichi (10. Juni 2010)

Mir ist sowas einmal passiert...
Bin aus langeweile in eine PDK 25 rnd Gruppe.
Bester freund kam auch mit und unser Gilderleiter und ein paar andere aus der Gilde auch.
Ichg eh ins TS alles laut komische Jungs (noch ned sehr alt) geben an mit ihren Chars.
Ich stell mich also schonmal auf einen amüsanten Abend ein ^^
Dann sag ich ganz normal Hallo und auf einmal Totenstille....ich denk mir nur WTF eig xD
Dann ging fragerei los usw... mal ganz ehrlich ich glaub ned dass die viel Frauenkontakt in WoW hatten ôo
Naja iwann kamen die anderen auch ins ts (haben mich BTW schön aufgezgen xD) usw.


Kurz: Verhalten sich wie was weiss ich was und dann kommt ne Frauenstimme und alle gaaaaanz lieb und schleimen xD
Als dann aber noch n paar Mädels aus der Gilde dazu kamen waren se gaaaanz ruhig ^^


Aber dumme Sprüche oder so hab ich noch nie gehört.
Frag mich echt was auf deinem Server los ist ^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Wenn dir das ganze so am Arsch geht dann wechsel den Server. Mach mal ein RL Foto von dir rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich mal mit "zwei Spielern" im TS getroffen, weil wir die Instanz zu dritt versuchen wollten.

Mich interessiert bei solchen Sachen, dass Geschlecht so wenig, dass ich mir nur dachte...

"Hm, verdammt die Jungs haben aber hohe Stimmen....." bis mir mein Irrtum natürlich bewußt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich es den beiden Damen erzählt habe, haben sie sich fast gekrümelt vor lachen und es war ein sehr spaßiger und entspannter Abend. Neben bei, obwohl mir das gleichgültig ist ob es gut oder schlecht läuft, waren wir dazu noch sehr erfolgreich.

Ich glaube einfach, dass negative Eindrücke und Erfahrungen sich besser einprägen. Du wirst einfach Pech gehabt haben.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2010)

naja ich kenn viele frauen in wow und keine wurde je so beleidigt. scheinst nicht grad ne nette person zu sein, wenn solche wörter fliegen.


----------



## Petu (10. Juni 2010)

Um mit Respekt behandelt zu werden, muss man nicht "nett" sein.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. Juni 2010)

Lach drüber und scheiß drauf, kennen dich ja sowieso nicht bzw. du sie, kann dir ja egal sein. :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Um mit Respekt behandelt zu werden, muss man nicht "nett" sein.



Richtig, trotzdem lässt die Ausdrucksweise des TE darauf schließen, dass sie selbst nicht unbedingt respektvoll mit anderen umgeht. Wie man in den Wald ruft ...


----------



## Rocknudel (10. Juni 2010)

Schon krass was ihr schon alle so erlebt habt.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht mit blöden Bemerkungen.

Frauen werden bei uns in der Gilde genauso behandelt wie die Männer und nicht blöd angemacht.

Hm...falls sowas vorkommen sollte, in ner Rdm-Gruppe oder so, würde ich denjenigen einfach ignorieren oder ein lecker Ticket schreiben, falls es beleidigend wird, denn das kann ja nicht angehen sowas...


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Naja schlimm ist es teilweise als frau raidlead zu machen... 
Endweder man wird net ernst genommen oder gewisse personen fangen das flirten an.
Ist natürlich nicht immer so aber wenn es vorkommt, nervt es einfach nur.
Wird man dann mal was bestimmter ist man gleich wieder eine Zicke.


----------



## Zentapher (10. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> naja ich kenn viele frauen in wow und keine wurde je so beleidigt. scheinst nicht grad ne nette person zu sein, wenn solche wörter fliegen.



Hm...Du glaubst auch noch an das gute im Menschen, oder? Wenn ich eines in den letzten 31 Jahren gelernt habe, dann dass man noch so zuvorkommend und höflich zu seinen Mitmenschen sein kann: Es gibt immer einen, der Dir trotzdem verbal total auf die Fresse geben möchte und es dann auch tut.

Unglaublich...ich bin schon mal in eine Schlägerei geraten (Schlägerei ist das falsche Wort: 5 Typen haben auf mich eingeschlagen) weil ich...ja...was soll ich sagen...humpelnd (hatte mir nen Knöchel angeknackst) an ihnen vorbeigelaufen bin. Nach Deiner Logik muss ich da schon sehr "unnett" zu diesen Kerlchen gewesen sein...


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo du spielst.



100% Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Naja schlimm ist es teilweise als frau raidlead zu machen...
> Endweder man wird net ernst genommen oder gewisse personen fangen das flirten an.
> Ist natürlich nicht immer so aber wenn es vorkommt, nervt es einfach nur.
> Wird man dann mal was bestimmter ist man gleich wieder eine Zicke.



Naja, wenn ich meine (Co)-Raidleiterin nicht ernst nehmen würde, würden die Wände wackeln.


Wer die Raidleitung übernimmt, muss sich durchsetzen können, ein dickes Fell haben und fair sein. Sonst ist man eben ungeeignet, das hat mit dem Geschlecht nichts zu tun.


----------



## LingLing85 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auch nur weibliche Charaktere und habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass eine Frau meine Raidleiterin ist =) No Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentapher (10. Juni 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch nur weibliche Charaktere und habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass eine Frau meine Raidleiterin ist =) No Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Frau ist Dein Raidleader und Du behauptest, dass Du keine Probleme hast?!?!? Tsts... ;-)


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Fair bin ich immer, habe auch keine Probleme leute ein Gegenstand zu überlassen wenn sie es dringender brauchen. 

Genauso wenig habe ich kein Problem damit akkute störenfriede zu kicken.

Aber das brüllen im ts wie es manche können, habe ich noch nie gemacht und fange ich auch net an.

Den bevor es soweit kommt löse ich den Raid auf.

Und ein dickes Fell bei 3 älteren brüdern ist garantiert.


----------



## readmore.Pascal (10. Juni 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> jetzt mal was anderes: Schon mal wer runter gescrollt und gekuckt wieviel leute gerade das thema lesen.
> Ist top thema nummer eins^^



Tja solche Sachen sind halt immer für jeden interessant und mal ganz ehrlich gibt es was schöneres als Frauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich immer wenn im raid Frauen sind. dann hört man nicht immer so oft eintönige männliche tiefe stimmen^^ und alles ist viel entspannter bei wipes wird net gemekert niemand schreit und alle haben viel mehr spaß.
Also hoff ich immer das Frauen dabei sind damit die lootgeilheit und der drang sich im Inet zu messen stark abnimmt was auch meistens dann eintrifft


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Fair bin ich immer, habe auch keine Probleme leute ein Gegenstand zu überlassen wenn sie es dringender brauchen.
> 
> Genauso wenig habe ich kein Problem damit akkute störenfriede zu kicken.
> 
> ...


Na ja, mit solchen Quälgeistern muss man sich ja nur in Randomraids rumschlagen... wenn du einen Stammraid mit einigen Offizieren hast, die hinter dir stehen, solltest du da keine Probleme haben. Wer Ansagen nicht ernst nimmt, weil sie von einer Frauenstimme kommen, sucht sich eben einen anderen Raid und fertig. Und in Randomraids hat man halt meistens nur Tölpel und Proleten... scheint ein Naturgesetz zu sein.


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2010)

Zentapher schrieb:


> Hm...Du glaubst auch noch an das gute im Menschen, oder? Wenn ich eines in den letzten 31 Jahren gelernt habe, dann dass man noch so zuvorkommend und höflich zu seinen Mitmenschen sein kann: Es gibt immer einen, der Dir trotzdem verbal total auf die Fresse geben möchte und es dann auch tut.
> 
> Unglaublich...ich bin schon mal in eine Schlägerei geraten (Schlägerei ist das falsche Wort: 5 Typen haben auf mich eingeschlagen) weil ich...ja...was soll ich sagen...humpelnd (hatte mir nen Knöchel angeknackst) an ihnen vorbeigelaufen bin. Nach Deiner Logik muss ich da schon sehr "unnett" zu diesen Kerlchen gewesen sein...




Sie sagt in letzter Zeit. Das heißt es passiert öfter.
Das ist wohl mehr als unwarscheinlich das grade sie obwohl sie so ein engel is immer beleidigt wird "ohne grund"
Ich denke das sie selbst grundlos alles und jeden beleidigt (es selbst warscheinlich nichtmal merkt) und denkt nur weil sie ne frau is hat sie protection from everything Oo
Wenn mir einer doof kommt egal ob man frau schwarz weiß oder grün, geig ich dem / der dann auch die meinung wenn ich vorher angemacht werde. Es gibt immer nen auslöser der leute dazu bringt sowas zu sagen.
Niemand wird in wow ohne grund (da 90%der wowsuchtis angst vor nem bann haben) derart beleidigt.


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Naja mitllerweile gehe ich mit meinen twink auch nur noch mit der Gilde raiden.

schont die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentapher (10. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Sie sagt in letzter Zeit. Das heißt es passiert öfter.
> Das ist wohl mehr als unwarscheinlich das grade sie obwohl sie so ein engel is immer beleidigt wird "ohne grund"
> Ich denke das sie selbst grundlos alles und jeden beleidigt (es selbst warscheinlich nichtmal merkt) und denkt nur weil sie ne frau is hat sie protection from everything Oo
> Wenn mir einer doof kommt egal ob man frau schwarz weiß oder grün, geig ich dem / der dann auch die meinung wenn ich vorher angemacht werde. Es gibt immer nen auslöser der leute dazu bringt sowas zu sagen.
> Niemand wird in wow ohne grund (da 90%der wowsuchtis angst vor nem bann haben) derart beleidigt.



Deine Meinung. Ich habe es anders erlebt.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon solche Erfahrungen machen müssen?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.


Bin ja keine Frau sondern ein Borg^^
Aber das liest sich so als wenn du ohne Gilde spielst. Innerhalb einer Gilde dürfte sowas wohl nie passieren. Davon mal abgesehen sollte jemand sowas im Chat schreiben, dann sofort einen GM melden. Da sind die mehr hinterher als wenn du einen Bug oder andere Probleme meldest.
Also ich sage mal unsere Frauen in der Gilde haben alle keine Probleme mit diesem Thema und es sind mir auch noch nie welche zu Ohren gekommen.

Zeig den Dumpfbacken einfach mal wo der Hammer hängt. Die werden sich das anschliessend zwei mal überlegen ob sie das wieder tun. Beleidigungen können im Wiederholungsfall den Jungs der komplette Account kosten. Dauerhaft und für immer^^.


----------



## Komakomi (10. Juni 2010)

Also mit meinen Weiblichen Chars hatte ich noch nie irgendwelche negativen erlebnisse, mir ist sogar aufgefallen, dass diese meist etwas besser behandelt werden :O


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Also mit meinen Weiblichen Chars hatte ich noch nie irgendwelche negativen erlebnisse, mir ist sogar aufgefallen, dass diese meist etwas besser behandelt werden :O



Das nutzen auch einige aus.
Wie eine gewisse weibliche person die mein freund öfters anschreibt, kannst du mir hier helfen und kannst du das für mich machen, ich kann das doch net alleine *liebguck*
Bin ja froh das er nicht gleich immer springt, aber viele andere männliche spieler machen das mit freuden.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2010)

Sofern diese Aussage auf das Spiel selbst bezogen ist,also Kontakt zu Ingame-Charakteren, sehe ich das Problem nicht. Die genannten Ausdrücke zählen zu Beleidigungen - Sofort ohne weitere Reaktion Ticket + Ignore. Typen abschießen, gut ist.


----------



## Yeyewata (10. Juni 2010)

Das kenn ich woher ja.
Ich hab zudem noch auf einem Rollenspieler-Realm gespielt wo es auch viele gab die E-RP betreiben wollten und einen schon schief angeschrieben bzw. emotet haben.
Sowas setzte ich kommentarlos auf Igno und denke mir meinen Teil hehe. 

Gibt immer wieder welche die sich was im Inet bzw WoW holen was sie im RL nicht bekommen *hust*

Du solltest jedenfalls vermeiden groß von dir zu erzählen, das heißt Wohnohrt, Größe, Gewicht etc.... also dich einfach für andere intressant machen. Lieber nicht.

Yeye


----------



## Nerolon (10. Juni 2010)

ich zock seit ich 14 bin bin nun 17 noch nie sowas erlebt xD

aber ich war noch nie so ein kiddie natürlich mach ich gern spass ist aber normal, und als tank unfug zumachen kann man sich sowieso nicht leisten sonst werde ich ja nicht geheilt :-P


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Juni 2010)

Meine Schwester und ich zocken seit 5 Jahren und weder ist sie direkt betroffen noch haben wir sowas irgend in einer Art angetroffen.
Das höchste war vielleicht, wenn man im TS ist und eine Frauenstimme "Hallo" sagen hört, dann benehmen sich die Flegel etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FienchenSchneckie (10. Juni 2010)

Solche Extrembeispiele wie Du sie erlebt hast, hatte ich noch nie. 

Es gibt ab und an ein paar hormonell beflügelte, aber wenn man sie dann damit konfrontiert, dass man die Avancen eher untere Schublade findet, hören sie in der Regel peinlich berührt auf. 

Faszinierend sind eigentlich nur TS-Auftritte. Kaum hat man Hallo gesagt, wird es erst mal still und dann wird es ultra-freundlich. Ich finde das persönlich eher sehr amüsant. 

Und ja...man wird als Frau im Spiel in der Regel gelegentlich besser behandelt. So wurde nach einem netten Random-Instanzgang erst einmal ein Platz im allabendlichen Raid angeboten. 

Wenn jemand aber solche Beschimpfungen verwenden würde, dann schnellstens Ticket schreiben und auf ignore setzen. Wer auf so einer untersten Schublade agiert, hat es definitiv nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Sejro (10. Juni 2010)

das ist krass,

auf welchen server spielst denn du...


spiele seit 2 jahren mit meiner freundin zusammen wow und wir hatte sowas noch nie erlebt!


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme mal an wir bekommen hier wieder einmal nur die halbe Geschichte aufgetischt vom TE.


----------



## -Aurora- (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,

also ich habe ehrlichgesagt auch schon ernsthaft überlegt mir männliche Chars zu erstellen, wären die nicht teilweise so unförmig (vor allem wenn man sich die Menschen ansieht). 
Mich stört vor allem dieses pubertierende Gebuhle, sobald der Raid schnallt, dass sie eine Frau dabei haben. Mein Mann und ich spielen grundsätzlich nur zusammen, was bedeutet, dass wir uns ebenfalls zusammen Raidgruppen anschließen. Ich stelle meist direkt zu Beginn klar, dass wir zusammengehören und hoffe, dass dieses dämliche Gebuhle dann flach fällt aber Fehlanzeige. Es passiert leider viel zu oft, dass irgendwelche Kerle meinen baggern zu müssen, oder im TS dumme Sprüche ablassen. Mich nervt es einfach nur noch...
Das verleidet einem das Raiden in Randomgruppen fast gänzlich, denn ich habe keine Lust, dass mein Mann immer erst nen Anfall kriegen muss, damit ich mal in Ruhe gelassen werde und in Ruhe spielen kann. Ich würde da auch gerne auf den sogenannten "Tittenbonus" des Chars verzichten. Meistens sind es doch sowieso nur Kerle die im RL nicht das kriegen was sie wollen und meinen es sich virtuell holen zu können. Erschreckend find ich dabei nur, dass diese anscheinend "pubertierenden Jungs" sich im TS schon oftmals als ältere Herren von 30 Jahren und älter entpuppt haben, die verheiratet sind und Kinder haben. Dafür hab ich dann wirklich überhaupt kein Verständnis mehr.
Dürfen Frauen denn nicht einfach in Ruhe spielen wie jeder andere Kerl auch?

Grüße
Aurora


----------



## Naguria (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe jetzt leider auch schon fast solche probs gehabt, ich bin eigentlich männlich habe da aber ne Blutelfe begonnen... und prompt hat mich einer blöd ein bisschen überfreundlich angeschrieben und mich nach RL-Geschlecht gefragt, er war dann aber auch als er die Wahrheit wusste freundlich, und wir haben unsere Rollen weiterspielen können...

Desweiteren spiele ich auf einem englischen server, und da da die leute von überall her kommen, glaube ich dass auf diesen servern die leute ein klein bisschen grundrespekt mehr beitragen, die kiddies haben natürlich auch mehr mühe plötzlich alles auf englisch zu machen^^

englisch ftw


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an wir bekommen hier wieder einmal nur die halbe Geschichte aufgetischt vom TE.



Ich muss bei manchen Beitraegen von Dir immer so lachen (:


----------



## Fröstler (10. Juni 2010)

Zez schrieb:


> Kenne ich genau anderstrum.
> Mich nerven immer die WoWspieler die ne nen Char in nem Raid mitnehmen und ihn trotz zig Fails und mangelnder DPS etc einfach nicht kicken, nur weil der Char sich im TS sich mit ner hohen Stimme als Frau "geoutet" hat.



Das kenne ich auch!
War mal in einer Gilde, wo dort auch eine Frau so an die 40 Jahre war und die hat auch nur gefailt (im Feuer stehen geblieben min 15sec.) in PdK 25er und gehealt hat sie auch nix wirklich gekriegt. Alle haben die nur immer umschwärmt und hat dann natürlich, wie solls auch anders sein, alle items immer gekriegt, obwohl sie nur gefailed hat und das immer wieder (interesiert aber anscheind niemanden aus der Gilde). Sie hat somit auch das beste Healeq als healer gehabt von allen, aber trotzdem nur am failen gewesen. Da kann ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich sowas sehe....


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich muss bei manchen Beitraegen von Dir immer so lachen (:



ich glaube auch net so recht das man als totale *Unschuldsperson* grundlos beleidigt wird.


----------



## datsoli (10. Juni 2010)

Wie war das bei germanbash?

"Na du Süße wie heisst du denn?"
"Patrick."

Spiel selber auch ein paar weibliche Chars (männliche Blutelfen = fail! ^^), dass mal blöde Sprüche kommen ist nichts neues und ist auch nicht erst bei WoW der Fall.
Wer sich von sowas tangieren lässt oder da auch noch drauf eingeht, wie von einigen hier geraten wurde, hat so gut wie verloren.
Den betreffenden darauf weisen, dass man sein Verhalten für pubertär hält und darum bitten er möge doch seine unangemessenen Äußerungen für sich behalten?! Schön und gut aber ihr könnt nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Gute besonders viel Wert auf diese Einschätzung legt oder sie sogar teilt. 
Ein Grund sich keine weiblichen Charaktere mehr zu erstellen oder nicht mehr ins TS zu gehen sehe ich darin auf jeden Fall nicht. Habe auch noch keine meiner Bekannten sagen hören, dass sie nicht mehr auf die Straße geht weil ihr da hinterhergepfiffen wird oder sie auf Partys dämlich angebaggert wird. Vollidioten gibts überall, da hilft nur ignorieren und in WoW gibt es ja sogar einen Knopf dafür... Was würde ich für so einen im RL geben...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2010)

Die Erfahrung, dass man "angemacht" wird, weil man einen weiblichen Char spielt hab ich noch nie gemacht. Selbst die Notgeilsten wissen, dass da genauso männliche Spieler hinterstecken. Da werden wohl nur die drauf anfahren bei denen sich bei Pixeln was regt^^

Vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel schlimmer ist es, wenn zum Randomraid ins TS gebeten wird. Da hast schon nach einem höflichen "Hallo" einige private Nachrichten. Und manche haben da schon ganz schön harte Einstiegfragen oder wollen dich direkt zum "Haustier" oder "Erfolge"-framen zwingen, weil wir Frauen das ja so gern machen. 
Also vote für Im-TS-eingebauten-Stimmenverzehrer-zum-Ingognito-bleiben! Bald wird die ignore wegen Überfüllung geschlossen...


----------



## chriss95 (10. Juni 2010)

ich finde es toll mit frauen/mädchen zu spielen da auf meinem server wenn mehrere frauen im ts mitreden meistens es besser läuft da die irgendwie eine positive aura meistens mitsich bringen fragt mich nicht warum^^


----------



## readmore.Pascal (10. Juni 2010)

Lisii schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung, dass man "angemacht" wird, weil man einen weiblichen Char spielt hab ich noch nie gemacht. Selbst die Notgeilsten wissen, dass da genauso männliche Spieler hinterstecken. Da werden wohl nur die drauf anfahren bei denen sich bei Pixeln was regt^^
> 
> Vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel schlimmer ist es, wenn zum Randomraid ins TS gebeten wird. Da hast schon nach einem höflichen "Hallo" einige private Nachrichten. Und manche haben da schon ganz schön harte Einstiegfragen oder wollen dich direkt zum "Haustier" oder "Erfolge"-framen zwingen, weil wir Frauen das ja so gern machen.
> Also vote für Im-TS-eingebauten-Stimmenverzehrer-zum-Ingognito-bleiben! Bald wird die ignore wegen Überfüllung geschlossen...



Gibt ja Programme dazu, dann kannste auswählen zwischen Männerstimme oder Dämonenhund (was klingt wie die Jigsaw-stimme^^)


----------



## VallovShatt (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Von so Deppen die ich als Offi mal gekickt hab musst ich mir teilweise fiese Sachen anhören, aber das hat nix mim Geschlecht zu tun. Aber dass ich jemanls meines Geschlechts wegen gedisst wurde hab ich noch nie erlebt. Nicht in gilden, nicht in raids, nicht in 5er-Gruppen. Im TS auch nicht.

Kann es sein dass du das irgendwie heraufbeschwörst? Durch unsicheres Auftreten oder durch ne extreme Säuselstimme? Oder dass du in dieses sogenannte Anmachen etwas zu viel reininterpretierst?
Überhaupt solltest du dir Worte von Kindern, die die Anmachsprüche aus der Bravo und schlechten Pornos ausprobieren wollen, nicht so zu Herzen nehmen. Die wolln doch auch blos cool sein, was pupertäre Scheißer ja grundsetzlich eh nicht sind. Dann fragst die halt einfach ob se den Spruch gestern im Kindergarten gelernt haben.
Wenn dich dann tatsächlich ein erwachsener Mann mit so richtig popligen Pornosprüchen blöd anmacht, dann lach ihn doch einfach aus oder bring selber nen dummen Spruch. Das schlimmste was du machen kannst ist ihm zu zeigen, dass es dich peinlich berührt. Sonst hält er sich nämlich für unglaublich mächtig und toll. Also flamen und beleidigen ist scheiße. Einfach zeigen, dass du ihn für ne armselige Kackwurst mit nem kurzen Schwanz hälst. Kann zwar gut sein dass er dich dann anfängt zu beleidigen, da schreibst am besten ein Ticket. Denn sowas wird tatsächlich bestraft. 3 Tage Bann hat einer der oben genannten Leute bekommen. Dann machts mir immer sehr viel Spaß solche mittels Zünismus weiter zu provozieren bis se fast explodieren. Aber ohne Schimpfworte zu benutzen, sonst meldet er dich zu 100%




Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt tut doch nicht so, als waert Ihr hier alle besser. Ich sehe das doch auch staendig hier im Forum, wenn mal eine Frau oder Maedchen mit einem guten Bild postet. Wird gleich auf das Profil gegangen und geschrieben.. wow tolles Bild usw.
> 
> Man brauch nur einmal vor die Tuer zugehen und in die Stadt fahren. Ich weiss nicht, wovon Ihr immer alle lebt. Als waere sowas was ganz neues. Das es huebsche Frauen gibt.
> 
> ...



Oh nein wie verwerflich! Ein Mann macht einem ein Kompliment... Mir hat auch einer mal ins Gästebuch geschrieben: Du bist aber ne Hübsche 
Und? Glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich mich über sowas aufrege, das ist doch schön! Hab zurückgeschrieben: Danke gleichfalls ;-) Selbst wenn der Typ grotten hässlich gewesen wäre hätte ich ein dankeschön von mir gegeben. Das mach ich auch auf der Straße so. 
Und was genau ist daran so schlimm wenn Männer hinterherschauen? Das ist doch nett, ein Kompliment, ne Bestätigung. Sollte eigentlich gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein sein und einen nicht in Depressionen stürzen. Habt ihr da Angst, dass die Männer euch auflauern und ins nächste Gebüsch zerren? 
Auch wenn einer mich nach nem Date fragt, solang es nicht plump und lächerlich ist hab ich damit keine Probleme. Und wenns n saublöder Spruch ist, wird er einfach ignoriert. Im schlimmsten/aufdringlichsten Fall bekommt der Typ halt eine gescheuert.


----------



## -Aurora- (10. Juni 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> ich finde es toll mit frauen/mädchen zu spielen da auf meinem server wenn mehrere frauen im ts mitreden meistens es besser läuft da die irgendwie eine positive aura meistens mitsich bringen fragt mich nicht warum^^



Weil dann ganz plötzlich bei den Herren der Schöpfung im Kopf ein kleines Schalterchen umspringt und jeder sich von seiner Besten Seite zeigen will um möglichst gut bei der Damenwelt da zu stehen. Kaum ist eine Frau im TS wandelt sich plötzlich auch der gesamte Umgangston im Channel in über-freundlich, wie oben schon mal erwähnt wurde.
Einfach nur lächerlich und peinlich hormongesteuert.


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Juni 2010)

Was glaubst du wie oft meine weiblichen Chars schon angemacht wurden. Wenn die Sprüche zu krass sind gibts ein /igno und ein wunderschönes Ticket an einen GM.
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen von so ein paar pickligen Milchbubis. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juni 2010)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut mir echt leid für dich, trotz hoher frauenquote hab ich sowas von unseren frauen noch nie gehört^^
wohl echt pech


----------



## Runewalker (10. Juni 2010)

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sein, so ab und zu kann ich mir auch den ein oder anderen spruch nich verkneifen

allerdings is es erstens bei mir nie ernst gemeint und zweitens würde ich auch nie beleidigend werden oder kommentare bringen die so dermaßen sexistisch und unter die gürtellinie sind
das einzige was ich bei mir aber bis jetz sehr häufig festgestellt habe is, dass ich mich immer mega freue wenn ich mädels/frauen im ts hab und dann auch gern ma n kompliment mach 
wenn die dame ne nette stimme hat^^



 	so long rune


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2010)

So, mir ist noch was zur kleinen Verteidigung der Männer eingefallen.

Auf meinem Server gibt es auch so 3 Frauen (bei denen ich es erlebt habe) sich genauso an die männliche Spielergemeinschaft ranschmeißen und manchmal sogar noch aufdringlicher wie die Herren der Schöpfnung sind... 
Da muss man sich glatt fremdschämen. Aber naja, hoffen wir einfach, dass es da draußen auch Männer gibt die normal sind. So wie im RL =) Und wenn dann doch wieder ein Whisper mit der Frage nach unseren Maßen kommt bleiben das Ticket und die Ignore. 

Man muss auch in so vielen alltäglichen Situationen mit solchen Männer-Attacken rechnen, sei es auf der Arbeit, beim Sport etc. 
Auch wenn es mich beim abendlich entspannenden spielen nach einem ach so harten Tag viel mehr nervt^^


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Oh nein wie verwerflich! Ein Mann macht einem ein Kompliment... Mir hat auch einer mal ins Gästebuch geschrieben: Du bist aber ne Hübsche
> Und? Glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich mich über sowas aufrege, das ist doch schön! Hab zurückgeschrieben: Danke gleichfalls ;-) Selbst wenn der Typ grotten hässlich gewesen wäre hätte ich ein dankeschön von mir gegeben. Das mach ich auch auf der Straße so.
> Und was genau ist daran so schlimm wenn Männer hinterherschauen? Das ist doch nett, ein Kompliment, ne Bestätigung. Sollte eigentlich gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein sein und einen nicht in Depressionen stürzen. Habt ihr da Angst, dass die Männer euch auflauern und ins nächste Gebüsch zerren?
> Auch wenn einer mich nach nem Date fragt, solang es nicht plump und lächerlich ist hab ich damit keine Probleme. Und wenns n saublöder Spruch ist, wird er einfach ignoriert. Im schlimmsten/aufdringlichsten Fall bekommt der Typ halt eine gescheuert.





Hier wird auch immer alles auf dem falschen Bein verstanden.

Hier ist es so z.B. in World of Warcraft. Sobald ein Charakter bestaetigt Sie sei ein Maedchen. Werden die Ohren gespitzt. Es ist nauerlich erfreulich, wenn man auch mal in einem Spiel wie World of Warcraft mit einer weiblichen Person spielt. Aber dann irgendwie mit den Fragen zu kommen, wie alt bist du, wie siehst du aus.. kann Ich mal ein Bild von dir sehen. Hast du ICQ.. bla bla.
Es ist selbst verstaendlich das man sich fuer einen Kompliment bedankt. Ist bei mir doch nicht anders. Trotz das Ich zurzeit kein Interesse an ein Maedchen habe, bedanke Ich mich trotzdem und mir schauen auch welche hinterher.. also keine Jungs jetzt.
Nur mal so als direkter Vergleich.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2010)

Naguria schrieb:


> Desweiteren spiele ich auf einem englischen server, und da da die leute von überall her kommen, glaube ich dass auf diesen servern die leute ein klein bisschen grundrespekt mehr beitragen, die kiddies haben natürlich auch mehr mühe plötzlich alles auf englisch zu machen^^
> 
> englisch ftw


Also das glaube ich eher nicht. Warst du schon mal auf einen PTR-Server? Was da manchmal abgeht kann man hier eigentlich gar nicht erzählen. Tue ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich kenn so ein verhalten nicht...

Wenn man es mal erlebt das sich eine Frau im Ts zu Wort meldet was rnd relativ selten ist wird irgentwie das Ts total ruhig eher ein stilles Sabbern als ein Notgeiles buhlen^^

Ansonsten werden in der Gilde unsere weiblichen Mitglieder immer mit Respekt behandelt.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin muss ich nur bei unserem Healdudu immer etwas lachen weil sie so eine hohe und pipsige Stimme hat, dass es sich schon wieder niedlich anhört xD


----------



## Emplic (10. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Passiert mir auch mit weiblichen Chars oft.
> Wenn man in der Ini irgendwas sagt z.B. man sind Eulen häßlig (ich war die Eule) kommt direkt sowas wie "du oberfläschliche schlampe du brauchst es doch mal so dringend!11!11einself11!1!"



das klingt leicht ausgedacht




und sonst: wechsel den server und knall den leuten vorallem nen ticket rein. beleidigungen allgemein sind ja schon.


----------



## Rabaz (10. Juni 2010)

Dass man mit ner Frau vielleicht mal etwas anders umgeht / redet als mit einem Mann ist doch ganz natürlich. Mindestens ist man etwas höflicher / rücksichtsvoller / geduldiger / netter, so in der Richtung. OK dämliche Anmache ist natürlich ein "no go" aber ich dnke das ist hier auch etwas übertrieben dargestellt und bestimmt so nicht an der Tagesordnung. Ich hab auch webliche chars und bin vielleicht ein oder zwei mal angequatscht worden in 4 Jahren, also sooooo schlimm kanns nicht sein.

Und Mädels mal ehrlich es ist ja nicht immer zu eurem Nachteil. Stammplatz / loot aufgrund niedlicher Stimme habe ich in meinen wow-Jahren viel öfter erlebt, aber was solls ?


----------



## EPoker (10. Juni 2010)

Naja, 
ich bin auch mehr oder weniger in der Pubertät, 
aber naja solche Sprüche habe ich noch nie gerissen... Bei mir in der Gilde waren 2 Frauen und die sahen beide nicht mal schlecht aus... Aber trozdem, grade von Leuten in meiner Alterstufe (Habe mit 2 Klassenkameraden in einer Gilde gespielt) wurden sie immer respektvoll behandelt, sie sind dann gegangen weil sie scheisse behandelt wurden, aber nicht von uns sondern von 20-35 jährigen....


----------



## ch.b. (10. Juni 2010)

bei uns sind eher wir männer unter sich schlimmer ...
vllt liegt das auch daran dass viele frauen die ich kenne gildenleaderinen sind - da is man dann doch noch nen fetzen höflicher


----------



## Thoraxos (10. Juni 2010)

Zuerst schuf der liebe Gott den Mann, dann die Frau. Danach tat ihm der Mann leid!


----------



## Berserkius (10. Juni 2010)

Warum sind Junggesellen schlanker als Ehemänner? Der Junggeselle kommt abends nach Hause, schaut in den Kühlschrank, da ist nichts Ordentliches drin und geht ins Bett. Der Ehemann kommt abends nach Hause, schaut ins Bett, da ist nicht Ordentliches drin und geht an den Kühlschrank.




haha


----------



## Fyralon (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...




Auch wenn ich deinen Ärger durchaus nachvollziehen kann,sollte sich das so zugetragen haben,den Titel des Threads ist stark unter der Gürtellinie und extrem allgemein gehalten!

Bei dem Blizz Game scheinen tolle Sitten zu herrschen,aber wirklich verwundert bin ich nicht darüber.


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Solche Sprüche darf ich mir täglich in der Gilde anhören, ist dann auch net böse gemeint und da muss man als frau drüber stehen.


----------



## Breasa (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die Weiblichen spieler öfter ihren "unantastbarkeits" Bonus benutzten um die männliche Seite der Schöpfung schön zu ärgern ohne gegenkommentar zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Angemacht werden sie nur von den ü20 die ihre gestauten und nicht loswerdbaren Hormone nicht unter Kontrolle haben, Kinder und Jugendliche bis ca. 20 sind da noch die Gentlemans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiel selber nur Männliche chars weil mir das angemache von den älteren Herren auf den Geist geht......da hab ich als Noch-Schüler ganz andere Sorgen, außerdem Spiel ich nicht um mir den Pixelhintern einer Nachtelfe anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reenaa (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!!!

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mit WoW angefangen habe, noch unwissend war und ein wenig hilfe brauchte um mich zurecht zufinden lernte ich ein nettes Mädel/Frau kennen. Mit ihr habe ich eine ganze weile zusammen gequestet und gelevelt sie war sehr nett und wie das unter Frauen so ist man schreibt viel und irgendwann wird es auch etwas Privater. Ich bin nie auf den Gedanken gekommen zu fragen bist du M oder W, weil von der schreibweise her war es für mich eindeutig eine Frau. Ja ich weiß das kann man nie wissen aber merkwürdiger weise wissen bei mir alle immer sofort das ich W bin ))))

Irgendwann ich logge mich ins Spiel ein sehe das ich Post habe öffne sie und da Stand das besagte Frau nicht weiblich war sondern männlich und Er es nur gemacht um mir näher oder was auch immer zu kommen. Nach besagter Nachricht war er bei mir auf Igno-Liste. Fand es schon zimmlich heftig als er in der Post dann noch zugab das er nur einen weiblichen Char spielt damit er schneller mit Frauen in Kontakt treten kann usw. Ich persönlich hab es lieber wenn Männer auch männliche Chars spielen. Selten findet man hinter einem männlichen Char eine Frau )))) Naja jedem das seine. Das waren dann meine ersten Wochen in WoW aber ansonsten würde ich werder beleidigt noch groß angebaggert )))

LG 

Rena

PS: das einzigste was ich beobachtet habe wenn im TS gemerkt wird das eine Frau mit von der Partie ist wird alles doppelt und dreifach erklärt. Warscheinlich glaubt "Mann" man wäre zu doof um einen Boss zu legen bzw hat es beim ersten mal erklären nicht geschnallt )))


----------



## ødan (10. Juni 2010)

geht spülen fand ich gut xD

Also ich als Kerl bleib immer ganz normal bei Frauen. Kenne aber von Mitspielern, die dann versuchen extra freundlich zu sein usw.

Absolut nicht angebracht meiner Meinung nach. Auch die Frauen kotzt das dann meistens an, da sie ja auch keine extra Behandlung bekommen möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn du solchen Lackaffen begegnest würde ich sie an deiner Stelle erst scharf machen und sie dann eiskalt abblitzen lassen xD


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Also wenn du solchen Lackaffen begegnest würde ich sie an deiner Stelle erst scharf machen und sie dann eiskalt abblitzen lassen xD



Ach einfach nicht groß drauf reagieren, ticket und igno dürfte in den meisten fällen ja genügen.


----------



## CarpoX (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn du wirklich so tun willst, als wärst du ein Kerl, solltest du erst recht einen weiblichen Char spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piando (10. Juni 2010)

Ich selber habe 2 weibliche Chars, bin männlich und wurde nur einmal in einer rnd angemacht...Ich hab, RP-typisch drauf reagiert und mir ein Spaß draus gemacht.
Zum Thema Frauen und WoW: meine Gildenchefin ist (Überraschung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weiblich, wir haben einen Schurken, hinter dem eine Frau sitzt und eine Heal-Paladina. Außerdem sind in meiner 25er mehrere Frauen anwesend, eine davon ist die Heal-Chefin. Sie alle können ihr Chars spielen und werden normal behandelt. Nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter, als Männer. Man selber kriegt man nen Spruch reingedrückt, dafür darf man auch mal nen Spruch machen. Meist bezieht sich das auf Frauen-Klischees (bei uns sehr beliebt: Sie meinte links, also Frauen-rechts). Wir lachen alle drüber und keiner ist beleidigt.
MfG


----------



## Petu (10. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> (...)Und in Randomraids hat man halt meistens nur Tölpel und Proleten... scheint ein Naturgesetz zu sein.



Ich musste lauthals Lachen, sehr gut gesprochen.....öh....geschrieben.

Darf ich Deinen Spruch behalten und weiterverwenden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (10. Juni 2010)

Reenaa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!!!
> 
> Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mit WoW angefangen habe, noch unwissend war und ein wenig hilfe brauchte um mich zurecht zufinden lernte ich ein nettes Mädel/Frau kennen. Mit ihr habe ich eine ganze weile zusammen gequestet und gelevelt sie war sehr nett und wie das unter Frauen so ist man schreibt viel und irgendwann wird es auch etwas Privater. Ich bin nie auf den Gedanken gekommen zu fragen bist du M oder W, weil von der schreibweise her war es für mich eindeutig eine Frau. Ja ich weiß das kann man nie wissen aber merkwürdiger weise wissen bei mir alle immer sofort das ich W bin ))))
> 
> ...



Ok, das ist erbärmlich. Zumal ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann was er sich dabei gedacht hat. Ich sag doch nicht: Oh, ein weiblicher Char, das soll jetzt meine beste Freundin werden, der ich all meine intimsten Geheimnisse erzähl... Oder wie hat er sich das vorgestellt? 



ødan schrieb:


> geht spülen fand ich gut xD



Ach, den Spruch bringen aber auch nur die, deren "Ego" unterm Durchschnitt liegt.


----------



## Casp (10. Juni 2010)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Der 08/15 Online Zocker isn Freak... was erwartest du?
> 
> Hat eben Vor- und Nachteile.
> Als Mann wird man nicht dümmlich angebaggert/belästigt, bekommt aber auch nichts geschenkt (sei es im Wortsinne oder beim verzeihen von fehlern)
> ...



Das stimmt einfach nicht. Gerade der 08/15 Online Zocker ist meiner Meinung nach kein Freak, gerade nicht in der heutigen Zeit. Mit solch einer Aussage lehnst du dich schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (10. Juni 2010)

^^ Heyho, musste über einige Kommentare hier echt lachen x)




Spiele 2-3 weibl. Chars und das mir einer Gold schenkt oder mir plötzlich bei ner Quest helfen will hatte ich auch schon.




Das geilste ist aber wenn ich mit meiner Priesterin raiden gehe und im TS dann mit meiner dunkelsten Stimme sage: "Hallo hier ist eure Heilerin!" 

^^ Sorgt immer für Gelächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Aber negativ behandelt werden weibl. Chars bei uns auf Arygos auf keinste Weise. 




Lg


----------



## Gen91 (10. Juni 2010)

Also bei uns in der Gilde, sowie auch auf dem Server habe ich so etwas noch nie erlebt. Auch wenn eine Frau (Mädchen) mit sagen wir mal einer anziehenden Stimme im Ts ist kam sowas noch nie vor. Weder eine Bevorzugung noch wurde sie niedergemacht.


----------



## BioHassan (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...




Hiho. Ist schon Krass was du so erzählst.
Aus eigener "pubertären" Sicht: Ich bin selbst ein männlicher Jugendliche 16 ... und ich würde nie so primitive Dinge schreiben. Ich find es nicht in Ordung und das was du erzählt hast waren sicherlich irgendwelche 12jährigen Boons die im RL zu blöd sind sich auch nur einer Frau zu nähern. Find sowas eigentlich ziemlich arm. Aber naja selbst die werden noch erwachsen


----------



## AerionD (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe es in all meiner Zeit in WoW und anderen MMMORPGs nie, egal ob aus erster oder zweiter Hand, erlebt
dass Spielerinnen und/oder Vertreter irgendeines Geschlechts die einen weiblichen Char spielen bevorzugt oder benachteiligt wurden.


Tatsächlich haben, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, immer nur meine männlichen Chars Items geschenkt bekommen... 

Und auch wenn ich mich vielleicht etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, denke ich doch anhand des Schreibstils der Thread-Erstellerin
die Vermutung aufstellen zu können, dass auch Sie nicht immer freundlich zu ihren mitspielern ist.

Und nebenbei bemerkt: Meiner Meinung nach sind Leute die behaupten dass Männer grundsätzlich plötzlich überfreundlich werden,
oder anfangen sich wie notgeile Affen aufzuführen, sobald sie bemerken dass ein Char von einer Spielerin gesteuert wird (wie es z.B. der Threadtitel impliziert),
sind auch nicht besser als solche die meinen alles mit mehr X- als Y-Chromosomen anbaggern zu müssen.


----------



## JoLasca (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich spiele nur weibliche Charaktere, bin im RL auch weiblich - aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert, jedenfalls nicht in dem Ausmaß.
Wer sich auch nur ansatzweise solche Kommentare erlaubt (gut, scherzhaftes Geplänkel innerhalb der Gilde mal außen vor - da weiß ich, wie das gemeint ist^^), 
der darf sich dann eben eine neue Heilerin suchen für die Ini oder Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Extremfall allerdings war dabei, der sich gar nicht abwimmeln lassen wollte... ich bin bestimmt nicht schnell sprachlos, aber der Inhalt der Whisper war keine Antwort mehr wert und rote Ohren bekam ich mit meinen Ü30 auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hatte sich aber von selbst erledigt, da ich auf einem anderen Realm neu angefangen habe). 
Im TS waren bisher alle friedlich - allerdings gehe ich auch überwiegend mit der Gilde und mit TS-Server-Admin-Status kann ich Störenfriede und Frechdachse notfalls vom Server scheuchen ^^ 

@ TE: laß dich nicht unterkriegen - sag ihnen, du gehst erst spülen, wenn sie ihren Sandkasten aufgeräumt haben und Mutti ihnen die Nase geputzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Naja grundsätzlich ist es nicht so, das männer überfreundlich reagieren oder sich aufführen wie Notgeile affen.
Aber es kommt schon häufig vor, das ist eine Tatsache die vlt noch von server zu server schwanken.
Wobei es meistens nur bei Sprüchen und schleimerein bleibt.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2010)

alleine die überschrift xD
./sign


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Juni 2010)

zwar noch nie erlebt... aber wo du spielst sind wohl scheinbar viele jener WoW-Nerds auf die solche vorurteile zutreffen, wie im rl erfolgslos, keine freundin, notgeil auf virtuelle figuren...^^

Männlichen Char erstellen könnte schonmal helfen... oder einfach weiblichen char weiterspielen und nicht mehr im ts reden dürfte auch reichen.


----------



## Gusini315 (10. Juni 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich was wäre ein spiel das nur von Männern/Buben dominiert. Ich finde das so kacke wenn sich wer so verhaltet! der gehört einfach nur mehr in den Snadkasten im Kindergarten gesteckt. Ein kleines witzchen is immer ok und da sagt auch keiner was aber müssen es manche wirklich so übertreiben!!!???


----------



## Masterio (10. Juni 2010)

bei mir ist es genau andersrum...ich werden von den weiblichen spielerinnen total belästigt, ich weiß nicht mehr was ich dagegen tun kann...schnief


----------



## datsoli (10. Juni 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> bei mir ist es genau andersrum...ich werden von den weiblichen spielerinnen total belästigt, ich weiß nicht mehr was ich dagegen tun kann...schnief



geht mir ähnlich..
Ich habe bereits die Bundeskanzlerin informiert, dass ich solche Zustände für nicht hinnehmbar halte!


----------



## Ymenia (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Eher das Gegenteil. Da ist man nur mit einem oder zwei Mädels in nem 10er oder nem 25er (eher unwahrscheinlich) und schon wird von vielen Seiten gegraben was geht (ja auch das kann auf Dauer nerven).

Hat auch nur was gutes "Hey jetzt streitet euch doch nich" und alles is wieder gut. 

Da würd mich einer anmachen von wegen Sch.lampe etc, den würd ich muten und auf ignore packen. Sowas muss sich niemand geben. Erst recht nicht wir, Mädels.


----------



## Alucaard (10. Juni 2010)

Hordenfeind schrieb:


> ^^ Heyho, musste über einige Kommentare hier echt lachen x)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr schön formuliert erst haste ne zierliche Blut oder Nachtelfe und plötzlich im TS kommt dann ein Bauarbeiter XXL zum Vorschein xD.
Zum Thema habs noch nicht erlebt das man so beleidigt wird als Frau das höchste der Gefühle war paar doofe Sprüche im G-Chat aber auch nix ernstes.
Was ich aber schon erlebt habe sind Frauen die nen knall hatten und das wie gesagt nicht nur 1 x.


----------



## Chillers (10. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo du spielst. Ich hab auch den ein oder anderen weiblichen Char, aber erstens hat mich noch nie jemand nach dem Geschlecht gefragt noch hab ich irgendjemand erlebt der eine Spielerin so beleidigt hat. Als ich noch geraidet hab waren gut 5 Leute im 10er Raid weiblich, gespielt wurde trotzdem völlig normal. Auch sonst sowas noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur ein Ticket empfehlen, für Beleidigungen gibts immer noch Bans von 3 Stunden bis 3 Tage, bis hin zum Perma Ban.



Ich kenne das geschilderte Problem auch nicht in der Form. Bin w, spiele einige weibliche chars, mache alles - PvP, randoms, raids, mit und ohne TS.
Und ich bin bekennende Orientierungslegasthenikerin, was ich sofort sage, wenn ich mich iwo noch nicht auskenne und kein(e) Bekannte(r) dabei ist. (Also ich brauch´oft wen, dem ich hinterherrennen kann oder als Begleitung, um zur Gruppe zu finden nach dem Tod und um ohne den Hintern voller mobs dort lebend anzukommen).
Aber selbst wenn, war ich länger nicht iwo, ist die Kopfkarte fix weg und ich biege *allein* wieder mal falschestens ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst dieses offensichtliche Unvermögen hat mich bis jetzt allerdings nie aus Gruppen geschmissen, da ich mein bestes gebe, dies durch faires, ruhiges Spielverhalten auszugleichen (ver)- suche. Was die Leute DENKEN, weiss ich natürlich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde ich allerdings aus heiterem Himmel so wie im thread geschildert angesprochen, würde ich mich verbal wehren (wenn es ein Typ vom eigenen server ist, den im öffentlichen channel noch kurz angehen), dann ignore und ticket.

Nur gibt es schon auch weibliche Spielerinnen, die auf ihren T.....bonus spekulieren, sich gerne mit *Augenaufschlag* helfen und pets, mounts, items schenken lassen. Also dieses ´rumkokettieren halt - sobald es BEIDEN Seiten gefällt und mir keine Nachteile bringt bei der lootvergabe, finde ich das auch eher witzig. Aber es gibt auch hormongesteuerte, meist männliche Exemplare, die darauf hereinfallen und sich später bitter ausweinen - bis zum nächsten Pseudovamp- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (10. Juni 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Das stimmt einfach nicht. Gerade der 08/15 Online Zocker ist meiner Meinung nach kein Freak, gerade nicht in der heutigen Zeit. Mit solch einer Aussage lehnst du dich schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster.



Teils teils würde ich sagen...

WoW hat schon viel dafür getan das der 08/15 Zocker nicht mehr wie einst der extrem Nerd ist, der in seinem leben nur einmal als Säugling ein Paar Hupen vor der Nase hatte.
Allerdings ist wohl jeder WoW Spieler in gewisser weise ein potentieller Freak ( bzw. etwas "verrückt" wenn dich nur die formulierung stört) und durch den vermeindlich Annonymen "Avatar" hat der normale Gamer Freak eben weniger hemmung sich aufzuführen wie ein brünftiger Neandertaler... vergleichbar mit diesen ganzen online Chats, kaum ist jemand der Meinung seine Identität sei geschützt wird gerne die Sau rausgelassen... "Uuuuh, hinter dem Char is eine mit Titten... na da muss ich sie doch gleich mal drauf ansprechen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem, das die WoW Community zu den wohl unfreundlichsten und unsozialsten gehört spricht auch für sich^^°

Es ist definitiv nicht mehr so nerdy wie zu zeiten von Doom, CS oder D2, allerdings rangiert der 08/15 Wowler imho doch noch nahe an den Warhammer Trollen.


----------



## inxs_tp (10. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Also so etwas habe ich noch nie mitbekommen. Immer wenn ich im TS war und eine Frau / Mädchen im Channel war, wurde diese mit Respekt behandelt. Sie wurden im Raid immer Ernst genommen bzw. man hat sie sogar umschwärmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo das ist auch meine erfahrung, zusätzlich ist leider auch die erfahrung, dass wenn eine frau raidlead ist und sie auch noch ne nette stimme hat, der raid schlechter läuft, aber es wird dann auch eher hingenommen wenn rumgewiped wird :-P


----------



## Chillers (10. Juni 2010)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> jo das ist auch meine erfahrung, zusätzlich ist leider auch die erfahrung, dass wenn eine frau raidlead ist und sie auch noch ne nette stimme hat, der raid schlechter läuft, aber es wird dann auch eher hingenommen wenn rumgewiped wird :-P



Stümmt. Ich liebe weibliche tanks (TS) genau deswegen. Geht alles ein weniger ruhiger ab. In jeder Hinsicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (10. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> also auf blackrock hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt, das einzigste was ich erlebt hab : ein gilden kolege und ich sind ICC25 aufeinma sagt er im ts sry ich muss weg feuerwehr.... grad als er dan ausm game/ts war kommt einer im ts an hoffentlich krepiert er bei seinem feuerwehr einsatz.solche leute haben echt kein reallife mehr




Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich spiele Allianz und hab noch nie etwas frauenfeindliches gehört...nur magierfeindliches. "Wozu seid ihr sonst da.." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin froh Blackrock gewählt zu haben, zwar eine Menge Idioten dabei, siehe Zitat, aber sonst immer ein nettes Völkchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit frostboltischen Grüßen


----------



## Avek (10. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> geh spülen



Geil geil geil xD


----------



## Necroscope (10. Juni 2010)

Ich musste auch schon des Öfteren mitbekommen wie unsere Gildenweibchen von den hormongeladenen Männerhorden totgequatscht wurden. Dabei reichte das Repertoire von passiven, unterschwelligen Schwämereien bis zu ganz offensichtlichen und extrem niveaulosen AnmachAbtörnsprüchen. Wie genau ihr das aushaltet hab ich mcih sowieso schon immer gefragt, ich würde mich glaub ich nicht "outen". 
Was ein Schritt wäre, ist eine etwas erwachsenere Gilde zu suchen. Aber ich denke auch da bist du nicht vor Sprüchen gefeit. 

Hilft wohl nur drüberstehen?


----------



## rycardo (10. Juni 2010)

Wurdlich ich will wiesen wo du spielts.
Zb. ich bin 15 werde 16 und spiele sogar sehr gerne mit frauen oder mädchen weil die meistens besser spielen und wenn du meine char liste anschauts 
naja 90% davon sind w weil erstmal cooler aussieht und 2tens ich w rassen spiele die selten sind und wenn du blöd angemacht wurds grp verlassen oder realm wechseln

Aja Info ich bin ein Junge xD
Und auf unseren realm oder unserer gilde werden frauen wurdlich mit respekt behandelt verstehe nicht wie man das machen kann mit der anmache oder beleidigen
man sollte sich eigentlich freuen das frauen überhaupt spielen deswegen freu ich mich auch wenn w ertöhnt.
Und die die meistens beleidigen sind diese Asozialen leute die sich nicht benehmen können und für Wow wie für Rl braucht man soziales verhalten.


----------



## Avek (10. Juni 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan das ein xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1BIVj2BZZE


----------



## jeef (10. Juni 2010)

Naja,
sie beleidigen dich aber was hat das mit hormonidioten zu tun?

Sowas wie "ich will dich f*piep* oder so wäre dann ehr auf "Hormone" zutreffend.
Aber *lampe,*otze sind einfach nur Beleidigungen ob wohl auch passend auf Frau/Mädel angepasst ^^

Als Kerl kannste dir auch bestimmt min. 1 die Woche irgendwas in Richtung H-Sohn etc anhören.

Die Welt ist halt im wandel nur noch "Spacken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2010)

Jop, ich seh da auchnichts frauenfeindliches


----------



## Testare (10. Juni 2010)

Ich gebs ja zu, ich bringe Gildenintern schon MAL nen Spruch a la "es gibt Menschen und Frauen" usw, durchaus was Frauendunfreundliches dabei, aber nie ernst gemeint und niemals in keiner Weise etwas gegen einzelne Personen. Und habe sowas auch nie mitbekommen.


----------



## retschi (10. Juni 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hier musste ich lachen^^
> ...





ich musste auch ziemlich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spaß beiseite...schreib tickets und co. 
ich kann zwar nicht aus erfahrung sprechen da sich bei uns alle normal verhalten und in gilde erst recht normal sin^^
ich glaub wenn wer unsre gildenleiterinn blöd anmachen würd. würd er von ihrem freund der auch mit zockt eh eins aufs maul bekommen, und so gehörts sichs eig auch.

dumme hormonidioten....in wow wen angraben...als wären ihre anmachen in etweiligen bars nich schon schlimm und dumm genug 0.o


----------



## Saberclaw (11. Juni 2010)

Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob zwischen den Beinen der Leute was rumbaumelt oder nicht.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann beleidigen sich Frauen untereinander sowas von hart, dass man sich als nebenstehender Mann einfach nur noch eingraben möchte^^

Aber zu deinem Problem.
Meiner Meinung hast du einfach nur Pech gehabt, einer der wenigen Fälle, denn bei mir und bei vielen anderen hier, sind solche Fälle wie deiner eher selten bis gar nicht der Fall.
(hab sowas nur im Forum hier lesen müssen)

Ich kann net viel sagen dazu, normalerweise ignorier ich Leute die mir aufn Sack gehn.
Selbst, wenn es mir ziemlich derb unter die Haut gehen würde wie dir anscheinend. Da musst du drüber stehen.
Leute die solche Kommentare von sich geben sind es nicht Wert auch nur im Ansatz unsere kostbare Luft wegzuatmen mit solchen Ausdünstungen (metaphorisch gesprochen)
Also ab auf die ignore, sich bei jemanden auskotzen und gut is, aber sowas im Forum zu posten ist zwar net falsch, aber auch net nötig.
Es gab schon paar viele solcher threads und das Fazit von allen war immer das gleiche:

Ignore, GM

Mehr kannst du leider nicht machen.
Achja behalte deine weiblichen chars. Normalerweise werden männliche chars intensiver oder schneller angemault von der männlichen Spielerschaft (meine Erfahrung). 
DAS is ne Hormonangelegenheit^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehe sogar so weit, dass ich mit meinem Logitech Wow-Headset und der dazugehörigen Software meine (männliche) stimme in eine süße weiche weibliche stimme "verzerre" ( hört sich total echt an). und dann ab und an bei Random-Gruppen so ins TS gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber außer komplimente über meine sexy "Telefonservice" stimme gabs noch nie irgendwelche blatanten anmachen oder ähnliche.




retschi schrieb:


> dumme hormonidioten....in wow wen angraben...als wären ihre anmachen in etweiligen bars nich schon schlimm und dumm genug 0.o



Wieso? dass sowas in wow nix verloren hat ist doch klar.. aber in ner Bar? das ist doch ganz normal.. da geht man ja schließlich hin um leute kennen zu lernen.. sonst könnte man auch zuhaus bleiben.. und wer sagt, dass der "erste schritt" immer vom weiblichen Part ausgehen muss?


----------



## Chev89 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

kommt leider oft vor, dass Frauen im TS dumm angemacht werden, ich organisiere auf meinem Server jede Woche etliche Random-Raids und kenne dieses Problem.
Solche Leute werden aber von mir, in der Regel, binnen Sekunden aus dem Raid geworfen, vom TS gebannt und auf ignore gesetzt, denn so ein Verhalten geht mal garnicht. Das lustigste an der ganzen Sache, sind immer die Whisper mit irgendwelchen Beleidigungen, da gibts dann gleich ein Ticket und der GM hat mal wieder was zutun :-)

Was ich auch gerne mache, wenn jemand beleidigend wird, einfach mittem im Bossfight, wenn der Boss noch 5% hat, aus dem Raid werfen.


Das einzigste was aber wirklich gegen solche Kinder hilft, ist sie einfach zu ignorieren und auf Beleidigungen garnicht anzuspringen, lass die einfach Links liegen, das ärgert die viel mehr ^^

Gruß
Chêv


----------



## Vankok (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde nie eine Frau ernsthaft im Chat bzw. TS anmachen da ich lieber die anmache die ich im RL kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr als ein Hi Süße (wenn man sich länger kennt) kommt da nicht raus, und mein Buddy zockt auch nen Weiblichen Char hoch wir machen meistens Random Inis und habe da noch nie was mitgekriegt das da wer sich Falsch verhalten hätte,ganz im gegenteil man ist soger Freundlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg


----------



## TheFrogg (11. Juni 2010)

Männliche Hormonidioten die auf ihre Gefühlsachterbahn nicht klarkommen gibts überall. Steh darüber x)

Peace


----------



## Nicorobbin (11. Juni 2010)

Mal im Ernst... 
Wenn dich auf/in (hier irgendeinen Ort einfügen) jemand anmacht, rennst du dann auch gleich zu ner Selbsthilfegruppe und erzählst denen was es doch für arschlöcher da draussen gibt?
Wahrscheinlich nicht.
Wahrscheinlicher ist doch: Du denkst dir deinen Teil, ignorierst ihn und gehst weiter deiner wege.

Warum du dazu im Virtual Life nicht imstande bist würde ich wiederrum mal jemanden vom Fach untersuchen lassen.

(Soviel zum Threadtitel)

Zu deinem eigentlichem Post:

Da hat dich jemand beleidigt...ok... passiert mir jeden tag im durchschnitt so um die 2,59734 mal (habs jetzt net genau nachgerechnet), ohne das ich mich in diversen Foren über männerverachtende Weibsbilder aufrege.
Was das jetzt wiederrum mit männlichen Hormonidioten zu tun hat bleibt mir schleierhaft... 
Du solltest meine Frau manchmal fluchen hören! (Ich glaub ich schau gleich mal nach ob die sich nicht heimlich männliche Hormone reinhaut o_O )

Mein Tip an dich: 

Hör auf die Mami, geh früh ins Bett, lern für die Schule, spiel Hello Kitty und halte dich weniger in Welten auf die du mit deinem (sorry, so kommt dein post rüber) offensichtlich noch zu niedrigem Reifegrad eh nicht verstehen kannst (Beleidigungen und anmachen - da gibts schon noch ein paar unterschiede ;-) ).

Wenn du das ganze wirklich ernst gemeint hast: 

Sucks to be you!


So long


----------



## Wowler12345 (11. Juni 2010)

@ Ts_Marie, hast du schonmal auf deine Profil-Comments geguckt, dazu kann ich leider nur sagen, LOL!

BTT: Ich war schon öfters mit Frauen bzw. Mädchen in einem Raid und es kam noch nicht einmal Hey Süße etc., es war eig. alles ganz normal. Mich würde es auch interessieren auf welchen Server du spielst.


----------



## Ångela (11. Juni 2010)

Gibt genauso viele dumme Mädels, bei denen man direkt merkt, wann sie ihr PMS online an anderen auslassen, das nimmt sich dann nicht gerade viel.

Idiotie ist nicht geschlechtsspezifisch ......


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich behandle Frauen auch anders als Männer aber das ist doch völlig normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gibt echt nur Idioten, vorallem wenn man zum "camen" eingeladen wird

PS: Zieht euch mal BenX rein


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Wörter wie du schlam.., du fo..., geh spülen oder so sind doch schon ziemlich krass. Möchte einfach nur
> wissen ob es euch (die auch einen weiblichen Char) spielen auch so geht.



Da frag ich mich nicht nur mit wem du spielst, sondern wie du spielst. Ich meine wenn es dir ständig passiert kann es ja nicht nur an den pubertierenden Jünglingen liegen


----------



## Toxxical (11. Juni 2010)

Bedenkt doch mal die armen Männer die immer von den heißen Blutelfinen und Nachtelfinen angemacht werden!!!


----------



## Ch4zer (11. Juni 2010)

Der Titel ist ebenso passend wie lustig xD

Um das vorab zu sagen, ich bin selbst männlich, spiele aber eine weibliche Blutelfe (neben männl. Tauren und Untoten) als Mainchar, allein weil mir das Aussehen der Frauen besser gefällt beim Volk der Blutelfen (bei den anderen Rassen der Horde sonst die Männer).

Anfeindungen wie Schlampe usw. habe ich noch nie erlebt, schreib nen Ticket dann bekommt derjenige eine Verwarnung oder einen Zeitbann. Haben mehrere Frauen in der Gilde, eine ist ne Freundin von mir ausm RL und in internen Raids usw. gibt es keinerlei Probleme, die werden genauso behandelt wie jeder andere.

Aber das es immer mal wieder diverse (Möchtegern)Chameure gibt wenn man mal Randomraids geht stimmt leider, obwohl es, aus der Sicht von Zuhörern, in der Regel eher lustig ist wie manche Typen ernsthaft versuchen Frauen in WoW anzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl es eigentlich eher traurig sein sollte wenn man bedenkt das diese Leute in einem Computerspiel eine Beziehung suchen^^


----------



## Abigayle (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin weiblich (ob mans glaubt oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und spiel zum großteil auch weibliche Chars. Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit Sprüchen gehabt und wenn dann wird kräftig zurück geschossen. Dann glaubt einem wenigstens keiner mehr das man ne Frau ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten drüber stehen und gut ist. Manche Leute verirren sich so sehr in ihre Pubertät, die suchen noch imemr den Weg raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Magic (11. Juni 2010)

schwachmaten wie die von dir beschriebenen wirds wohl überall geben, da hilft nur ignoieren und nicht drauf eingehen


----------



## Suenami (11. Juni 2010)

Bisher sind mir Beschimpfungen erspart geblieben, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, eine ganze zeitlang habe ich im TS lieber geschwiegen, weil es schon oft vorkam, dass die Jungens regelrecht das Sabbern angefangen haben, wenn sie eine weibliche Stimme im TS gehört haben. Ich würd auch fast vermuten, dass ein Großteil der weiblichen Spielerschaft schonmal umgehend angewhispert wurde, nachdem klar wurde, dass man es mit ner Frau zu tun hat. In meinem Fall hilft da zum Glück ein nettes "Mein Freund ist übrigens auch im Raid", für alle anderen wurde die Ignoreliste unlängst erweitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich allerdings hier Dinge lese wie "Hast es wohl provoziert", dann krieg ich das kalte Kotzen! Ja klar, jede Frau legt es ja so unglaublich drauf an, belästigt zu werden. Wenn ich mir jetzt nen kurzen Rock anzieh und auf der Straße besabbert werde, dann bin ich auch noch selber schuld weil ich ja nicht erwarten kann, dass der Mann an sich gemerkt hat, dass wir uns nicht mehr in der Steinzeit befinden? Jemand aus meiner Gilde hat sich eine Blutelf Priesterin namens "Stute" erstellt, um den "Tittenbonus" auszunutzen - und es wirkt. DER provoziert vielleicht. Aber die Durchschnittszockerin, die ihre Nachtelfe Attenuviel nennt, die provoziert garantiert nicht, sondern möchte nur nett zocken!


----------



## Naff2 (11. Juni 2010)

kann nur Frostwolf gewesen sein


----------



## Pristus (11. Juni 2010)

loocypher schrieb:


> musst du drüberstehen , hilft nix..oder such dir Leute , die nicht in der Pubertät sind.



Zitat Threderstellerin

Wörter wie du schlam.., du fo..., geh spülen oder so sind doch schon ziemlich krass. Möchte einfach nur
wissen ob es euch (die auch einen weiblichen Char) spielen auch so geht.

also da einfach drüber stehen und über sicher ergehen lassen finde ich keine gute Idee. Für du Schlam.. und du Fo. gibts  Ticket und Spielpause, bei Wiederholung PermaBann.


----------



## Vadesh (11. Juni 2010)

Nur weil jemand einen weiblichen Char spielt, behandel ich ihn/sie doch nicht anders.
Ohnehin werden locker flockig 70% der weiblichen Chars von Männern gespielt und daher denk ich prinzipiell von jedem Char, dass ein Mann dahinter hockt.

Frauenstimmen im TS sind was angenehmes und bringen ein wenig Ruhe in die Sache, bei uns in der Gilde sind fast mehr Frauen als Männer. 
Wer sich gegenüben Frauen im TS / Spiel unsittlich verhält gehört gekickt (natürlich nur in Extremfällen).

Wer weibliche Chars spielen, aber von anderen Spieler ungestörrt bleiben möchte: Spielt einen Orcin, die sind so weiblich und erotisch wie Gewichtheberinnen auf Steroide.


----------



## MasterZidel (11. Juni 2010)

naja bei uns gibt es das auch nicht, aber ich war schon in einigen gilden wo das auch so war wo die jugendlichen unter 15 waren und kein anderes gesprächsstoff mehr gefunden haben als weibliche mittspieler nieder zu machen. aber es gibt auch vernünftige gilden

also von mir als (mann) so gesehen


----------



## n.bek. (11. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> sorry, aber irgendwie kommt mir das TE unglaubwürdig vor ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!

es mag schon das ein oder andere mal ein chauvenistischer kommentar gegenüber einem weiblichen mitspieler verlautet worden sein, aber ich geh doch eher davon aus, dass jener spieler daraufhin von den anderen quasi eher ausgeschlossen denn akzeptiert worden wäre, wer will schon mit so nem assi über einen kamm geschoren werden. 

mit anderen worten, entweder es gibt eine vorgeschichte zu jenen äußerungen, was diese zwar noch nicht legitimieren, aber eher nachvollziehbar machen würde, wobei noch lange nicht geklärt ist ob solche sprüche akzeptabel sind, oder jene angebliche threaderstellerin hat tatsächlich nichts besseres zu tun, als auf eine eher subtile aber durchtriebene art und weise gegen wow bzw dessen spieler zu flamen.


unabhängig davon, jau es kann passieren, dass man, wenn man einen weiblichen char spielt, angegraben wird. das is zwar lächerlich, aber was völlig anderes als beleidigt zu werden.


----------



## Hank Smith (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Ich habs bei meinen weiblichen Cjhars noch nie erlebt, im Gegenteil, meine Hexe bekam, obwohl nicht in der Gilde, heute einen ICC 25 Stammplatz - wenn die rausfinden das ich gar keine Frau bin, oh oh! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist euch allen mal aufgefallen das ihr alleine durch eure "Trollparanoia" die Trolle erschafft? Hinter jedem neuen User wird gleich ein sogenannter Troll vermutet.

Ich bin nun seit fast 15 Jahren in Internetforen unterwegs, sowas hat es früher nicht gegeben. Es gab schon immer Störenfriede, aber dem Kind einen Namen zu geben hat es erst zu einem Problem gemacht.

_"Ich weiss nicht was mich mehr beunruhigen soll,
das wir eine Atomrakete verlieren,
oder das wir ein Codewort dafür haben"_

- Broken Arrow


----------



## Thothem (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, oder auch nicht Lieben ist ja "relativ"

ersteinmal vielen herzlichen Dank für die vielen guten Ratschläge. Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinen Aussagen nur darauf hinweisen wie "daneben" sich manche Leute bei WOW benehmen.

Es ist doch erschütternd zu erleben, wie primitiv und dämlich sich viele manche Spieler benehmen. Nein Leute ich bin kein "Foren Troll" Meine Absicht war es eine Diskussion herbei zu führen, was mir wohl auch sehr gut gelungen ist und ja so wie in meinem Thread beschrieben ist es passiert.

Ja ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht schlagfertig genug, weil mir sehr oft der Gedanke kommt das kann doch alles nicht "wahr" sein. Selbstverständlich kann ich den Server wechseln und GM anschreiben, das ist die Sache mir aber nicht wert.

Ich weiss leider aus Erfahrung das es im Real Life in der Bahn, Disco doch auch nicht anders ist. Selbstverständlich ist "Sex" die schönste Nebensache der Welt doch es kann doch nicht sein das sich alles nur darauf "konzentriert"

mit respektvollen Grüßen und dem Glauben das es noch Hoffnung gibt.

Weiterhin Viel Spass im Game.


----------



## Vadesh (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Selbstverständlich kann ich den Server wechseln und GM anschreiben, das ist die Sache mir aber nicht wert.
> 
> ...



Mir ist jedes einzelne Ticket wert, mit dem ich die Spielqualität (auch wenn nur ein klein wenig) verbessern kann.


----------



## Nicorobbin (11. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Antwort ganz einfach: ADS.


----------



## Bitialis (11. Juni 2010)

Einen Punkt versteh ich aber daran immer nie..
Frauen die weibliche Chars Spielen, werden zufälligerweise angeschrieben und ange"flirtet" oder beleidigt was halt immer.
Dagegen Männer mti weiblichen Chars, werden nie angeschrieben oder angebaggert (selbst B11 - Priest)

Daraus schließt sich für mich entweder
- Frauen verhalten sich einfach viel zu krass wie Frauen oder legen es offensichtlich dar.
oder
- Männer haben das Glück vor solchen Leuten verschont zu bleiben.. (Aber mit Glück usw. klingt das doch ziemlich Suspekt) 

Edit: Natürlich finde ich auch solch ein Verhalten absolut unterste Schublade.
Das einzige was bei mir mal war, da hat einer in der Gruppe "Hey Süße" geschrieben.. Als ich ihn mit 2 Mates darauf hinwies, dass meine Chromosomen aber anders aufgebaut sind, war das ein nettes gelächter mit netter Gruppe =)


----------



## Martok (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Moin.

muss an der population auf deinem wow server liegen.

ich habe gestern abend z.b. einem Lotro raid beigewohnt,
wir waren 12 leute , darunter 5 mädels/frauen
und solche frauenfeindlichen äusserungen gibt es bei uns einfach nicht.... naja halt reiferes publikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aussdem würde ich mit leuten die dich so krass beleidigen kein wort reden bzw. sofort die grp/den raid verlassen.
wenn sowas im TS gesagt wird kann man das schwer dem GM weitersagen,
aber sollten solche äusserungen mal im chat stehen würde ich mal nen Screenshot machen und nen GM/admin kontaktieren.

gruss
marty


----------



## Fênríz666 (11. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Antwort ganz einfach: ADS.  ? Sonst gehts dir aber gut oder ?


----------



## Pilani (11. Juni 2010)

naja. wenn das wirklich so gewesen ist, ist euer raidleiter ein vollpfosten, weil ich solche leute einfach aus dem ts/raid haue. wenns in der gilde wäre setzt sowieso was.

allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei einigen spielern (stammraid) nicht mal auf anhieb sagen könnte ob ihr char männl. o. weibl. ist.^^
ich seh den namen über dem char und im grid, damit is der fall erledigt.

kann aber auch sein, dass für mich als taure einfach alle zu winzig sind^^

wie gesagt, lass dich nicht anmachen und wehr dich, oder sprich mit gilden-/raidleader. das hat nix mit petzen zu tun. das sind einfach man(n)ieren und die gelten auch ingame.


----------



## Philine (11. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist die Antwort ganz einfach: ADS. ? Sonst gehts dir aber gut oder ?



wollte es auch gerade fragen!

Weisst du überhaupt was ADS ist ?
Anscheinend nicht sonst würde man nicht so ne *dumme* Äusserung machen !

Ach und zum Thema

Hab das auch schon erlebt in meiner alten Gilde da war auch so ein Witzkopp bei der meinte schreiben zu müssen von wegen "nimm du schla..." und so habs dem Gildenchef gesagt und der hat sich mit der Person unterhalten danach hat der jenige sich bei mir entschuldigt.

Und in meiner jetztigen Gilde sind zwar nur wenig Frauen, aber wir werden mit Respekt behandelt !!

Mfg
Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kayla_ (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin sleber ne Frau, meine Mains sind alle weiblich.

Aber das ich auf Grund meiner Chars angemacht wurde is mir noch nie passiert.
Bei mir fängts immer dann an wenn sie mich im Ts hören, oder ich sage das ich weiblich bin, dann flippen ab und an einige aus.
dann kommen auf einen Satz 5 wispers, annäherungsversuche und anmach Sprüche etc, aber ich muss sagen..irgendwie is es ja niedlich wie auf einmal das Hirn mancher Spieler aussetzt und sie nur noch Herzchen in den Augen oder in der Hose haben^^ vor allem wenns noch so kleine Jungs san die grad mal die ersten Haare am Sack bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beleidigt wurde ich zwar noch nie, aber Anmach-Sprüche hab ich schon einige gehört.
@ TE....Spiel entweder mit,steh einfach drüber, wenn dich wer beleidigend anmacht ignoriers oder lass dir nen blöden spruch einfallen.
In den meisten Fällen sind die dann so baff von der Antwort das nix mehr zurück kommt.

Einfach mal den Mund aufmachen und nicht schüchternes Mäußchen spielen hilft da meistens am besten


----------



## Milissa (11. Juni 2010)

Nun ich bin nen Kerl und hab es auf unseren server so gut wie noch nie erlebt "Blackrock" haben in unsere Gilde einige Weibliche Spieler und in meine beiden ICC raids 10er und 25er sind auch noch einige vertreten die werden immer mit Respekt behandelt naja die einzige äusserung die ich immer bringe ist eben "Junge Dame" das wars .

Aber Frauen erniedrigen sowas ist nun ja unter aller art. Wenn man sich besser kennt kann man in kleineren kreis mal seine witze gegenseitig ablassen sollang man nicht übertreibt ^^ wobei unsere Mädels alle schlagkräftig sind haha 

Aber mal so abgesehen es gibt wirklich welche die nur mit das ding da unten denken. Warum weil ich einiges erlebt habe. Spiele nur weibliche chars die sind eben nicht so fett wie die männer modelle ^^ Und durch meine Jahre lange RP erfahrung spiele ich meinen Weiblichen charakter manchmal zu überzeugend....... das ging so weit das man mir Telefon nr. per flüster zugesendet hat oder mich bestechen wollte mit 10K gold das ich meine gebe ...... ich kann nachvollziehen wie die Jungen damen sich fühlen müssen wie nen stück Vieh ein Objekt was kein anrecht hat auf Gefühle .... 

Aber ich bin dann auch so fies und spiel erst mit um den Macho fieslinge eine auszuwichen bis ich ihm sage das ich nen Kerl bin hehe und nein ich nutze es dann nicht aus um mich zu bereichern .

Jedenfall an allen Bezaubernden Jungen Dame steht über sowas ihr seit was besseres und lasst euch nicht klein bekommen WoW ist ein Spiel um spass zu haben und wenn ihr belästigt wird meldet dies. 

Denn ob Mann oder Frau jeder Mensch hat gefühle und anrecht mit Respekt behandelt zu werden. 

Ach und wie meine Frau grad mir sagt in not Ignorieren das hilft immer


----------



## vip2k (11. Juni 2010)

Tzz wieder mal n Egostreichelthread

Was willste jetzt hören.
Alle Doof und du bist ne ganz süße mit süßer TS Stimme und auch sonst biste ganz toll.....

Hoffe jetzt gehts dir besser....


Rechnung für die psychologische Beratung lass ich dir zukommen....


Vl mach ich gleich noch n Thread auf das ich immen von weiblichen Spielern als "Männlicher Hormonidiot" beschimpft werde nur um mein tägliches mimimimi zu befriedigen


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Also solche Reaktionen kenn ich ent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich meine,das man(n) besser wegkommt wenn man behauptet eine Frau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann ist meine eine begehrenswerte Rarität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub das mach ich bald mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur das Problem ist dann,das man wenn man ein Mann ist nicht im ts reden darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Das ist doch schon ziehmlich heftig und nicht mehr lustig.
Ich selber habe sowas (m) noch nie erlebt bzw. mitbekommen, das man mit Mädchen/Frauen so 
umspringt in WoW. Bei sowas würde ich konsequent die entsprechenden Spieler melden.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht übertrieben oder hat nichts mit schwäche zu tun.
Such dir eine nette Gilde mit überwiegend "älteren" Spielern.

Lass dich von solchen Sachen nicht entmutigen oder fühle dich auch nicht persönlich 
angegriffen: das sind einfach pubertierende Idioten die beim Anblick einer eintblößten Frau sofort den 
Teppich verunreinigen also von daher: melden, igno gut is; und Kopf hoch :-)

Edit. bei mir werden Frauen immer bevorzugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (11. Juni 2010)

ich kenne das so garnicht! ganz im gegenteil, bei uns im raid benehmen sich alle immer direkt n bisschen besser, wenn die damen online kommen! :-)


----------



## Serephit (11. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich glaub das mach ich bald mal
> ...



Es sei denn du bist in der Pubertät und hast eine Stimme die meine Soundkarte explodieren lässt obwohl diese Aufgrund des hohen Frquenzbereiches
nur noch für Hunde hörbar ist...


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Wäre ich ein Mädchen und es kämen solche 13/14 jährigen und würden sowas machen würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann dann schön mit ihnen diskutieren bis sie geistig überfordert sind und dich ignorieren...oder flamen und du sie ignorieren kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn das dann auch noch erwachsene Spieler machen ist das noch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich würde das als neue amüsante Beschäftigung sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...





Dann hattest du schon mal mit mir zu tun, wenn du auf einem RP Server spielst, sonst nicht. Ich erstelle mir gerne mal einen Gnom oder Tauren auf nem RP-Server und mache die andere Spieler an. Schon nicht mit Wörtern wie Schlampe oder so, sondern eher mit ein paar Sprüchen. Mich hatten schon viele GM's angewispert aber bannen konnten die mich nie ^^ denn ich halte mich immer an die "RP-Regeln".


----------



## Bitialis (11. Juni 2010)

Eben das denk ich mir auch =)

Wenn dir jemand schreibt das du ne "Schla..." bist, weißt du schonmal, dass sein geistiger Stand nicht wirklich dem von Stephen Hawking entspricht und solche Leute sind gefundenes Fressen für eine höffliche Verarschung voller Sarkasmus und Ironie, damit könnt ich mich Stunden beschäftigen =)


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Eben das denk ich mir auch =)
> 
> Wenn dir jemand schreibt das du ne "Schla..." bist, weißt du schonmal, dass sein geistiger Stand nicht wirklich dem von Stephen Hawking entspricht und solche Leute sind gefundenes Fressen für eine höffliche Verarschung voller Sarkasmus und Ironie, damit könnt ich mich Stunden beschäftigen =)



hehe ganz deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (11. Juni 2010)

@TEin: krieg ich deine Nummer?


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Juni 2010)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Der 08/15 Online Zocker isn Freak... was erwartest du?
> 
> Hat eben Vor- und Nachteile.
> Als Mann wird man nicht dümmlich angebaggert/belästigt, bekommt aber auch nichts geschenkt (sei es im Wortsinne oder beim verzeihen von fehlern)
> ...



/sign


----------



## Philine (11. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> @TEin: krieg ich deine Nummer?



ob man sich daraus wirklich so nen spaß machen sollte naja ich weiss ja net !


----------



## Desmondio (11. Juni 2010)

Sry @TE aber dein Titel des Posts hier ist für Männer Beleidigend, ist auch nicht die feine art,oder?

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus. Oo

Mfg


----------



## Polchen (11. Juni 2010)

Der Titel ist Hammer xD ...musste so lachen jetzt...
zum Thema...Idioten gibts überall...musste verstehn, die Typen haben ausser der Brust ihrer Mutti noch nie was gesehn...steh einfach drüber...
wünsch dir trotzdem noch viel Spass

LG


----------



## Whitepeach (11. Juni 2010)

Also so etwas diskriminierendes ist mir bisher *toi toi toi* noch nie unter gekommen.
Hört sich aber wirklich nach Jugendlichen an, die Probleme mit ihrer Pubertät haben (Kleingedrucktes: Nein, ich schiebe nicht alle U18 über einen Kamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wahrscheinlich würde ich solche fragen, ob sie denn heut schon ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben, bzw. ob sie überhaupt in der Schule waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Späßchen dürfen sein, auch Zweideutige, sofern man weiss, daß es in der Runde von Alters her in Ordnung ist .. 
wie zB mehrfach Ony genannt wurde, so auch aus meiner Ony-Erfahrung zu Klassikzeiten: "Weg vom Schwanz und von den Eiern"
Gildenintern, und wirklich JEDESMAL gab es einige Lacher deswegen im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auch zu BC-Zeiten lustige Erfahrung, mein neuer Main, Draenei Schami als Juwelenschleiferin, in der Gildennotiz hab ich aus Jux "Juwelen reiben" eingetragen, meine Sondierungsdienste waren ziemlich beliebt, da ich recht häufig blaue Steinchen rausgerieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so daß ich öfter gefragt wurde "Hey kannst du mal bitte meine Juwelen reiben?"
Ja, klingt extrem Zweideutig, aber da wir wussten, mit wem man welche Späßchen machen kann, war klar, daß nichts wirklich versautes gemeint war.

Späßchen in gewohnter Runde sind vollkommen ok, Anzügliches oder Diskriminierendes in fremden Runden ist NICHT ok und man sollte sich nicht scheuen, ein Ticket zu eröffnen, wenn die Gürtellinie weit unterschritten wird; ansonsten "Welcome to Ignore" ^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (11. Juni 2010)

ich selbst spiele auch (fast- der eine Ork da auf dem anderen Server gilt nicht) nur weibliche Chars. Mag sein, dass die Charnamen (ausser bei einer, aber dazu gleich mehr) nicht wirklich auf einen weiblichen Char schliessen lassen. Bei meinem Main ist es sogar so, dass alle anderen im Arsenal mit diesem Namen männliche Chars sind. Desweiteren war ich in der Gilde von vorneherein als "die Freundin von..." bekannt. Somit war ich eh schon uninteressant. 
 Aber auch ausserhalb der Gilde habe ich keinerlei negative oder auch deutlich auf das Geschlecht meines Chars zurückzuführende positive Erlebnisse gehabt. (im Sinne von Sachen geschenkt bekommen - ausser mein Freund hat dafür gesorgt). 

zu dem Char, der einen deutlich weiblichen Namen hat (Rana). Sie war lvl 20 als ich angewhispert wurde, ob ich nicht ne ini gehen will. Ich joine also die Gruppe, im w wurde gefragt ob ich heilen kann, und ich meinte ich probiers. 

Im Gruppenchannel kam dann erst mal ein: "er probierts". Es wurde also trotz weiblichen Char auf einen männlichen Spieler getippt. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass es (wie sich im späteren Verlauf rausstellte) eine Spielerin war, die sowieso meinte, dass sie fast alleine ist in der grossen WoW. 

Ansonsten hatte ich mal ne Stammgruppe wo sich im 10er bis zu 6 weibliche Mitspieler eingetroffen haben. War witzig als die Männer sich in der Minderheit sahen. Blöde Sprüche gabs aber nie deswegen. Auch im TS ändert sich die Stimmung nicht wirklich wenn eine von uns dabei ist. 

Und wir hatten nur mal einen Gildenmember (der sich dann seltsamerweise in der Gilde nicht wohl gefühlt hat) der im G-Chat rumgeflamed hat über einen weiblichen Tank (ich meinte, in dem Fall war auch ein Kerl hinter dem weiblichen Char, bin mir aber nicht sicher). Er fand, dass Frauen ja sowieso nicht spielen können, und im Endcontent des Spiels ja schon mal gar nix zu suchen hätten, wenn dann als Heiler aber ganz sicher nicht als Tank. Ich hab dann dagegen gehalten. Ob denn der Schwanz beim Tastendrücken in irgeneiner Weise dabei ist, oder ob die innenliegenden Geschlechtsmerkmale die Hand Augen Koordination beeinflussen. Hat mir dann anfeuernde Whisper von (männlichen) Gildenmates eingehandelt.


----------



## maxi_king (11. Juni 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> Tzz wieder mal n Egostreichelthread
> 
> Was willste jetzt hören.
> Alle Doof und du bist ne ganz süße mit süßer TS Stimme und auch sonst biste ganz toll.....
> ...




Sag mal was ist denn mit dir schief gegangen?


----------



## vip2k (11. Juni 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> Sag mal was ist denn mit dir schief gegangen?




Ist doch so wenn ich jedes mal rumheulen würde wenn einer "Du Arsch" zu mir sagt wär ich innerlich ausgetrocknet.
Wenn Sie im TS beleidigt wird steht es Ihr jederzeit frei das TS zu verlassen.

Vl mal daran Gedacht das Sie wenn Sie ständig beleidigt wird, wie Sie ja selber sagt, vl auch Ihren teil dazu beiträgt?? Kann mir nich vorstellen das irgendwer aus heiterem Himmel schreibt. "Geh an den Herd Du Schlampe", nur weil er gearde Lust dazu hat.
Das ist dermaßen an den Haaren herbeigezogen das ich darüber nur schmunzeln kann


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Juni 2010)

Wie am Nick erkennbar bin ich RL Angehöriger des männlichen Geschlechts, habe aber auch diverse weibliche Charactere.
Mit denen ist es mir nie vorgekommen das ich irgendwie bevorzugt behandelt wurde oder gar angemacht, mag wohl daran liegen das die meisten Taurinnen und Ork-Mädels nicht gaaanz so attraktiv finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wovon ich weiss, ist das eine ingame Bekannte von mir ihren Raid verlassen hat, weil eine kleine Gruppe im TS während des Raids darüber diskutiert hat wie man sie wohl am besten ins Bett bekommt und wer von denen das als erstes schafft. Ziemlich unterste Schublade wenn man mich fragt...

Ich leite 2 10 Raids: unseren Main und unseren Nachwuchs-Raid. Die Leute da verhalten sich seit wir auch Mädels mit an Board haben nicht anders als vorher. Es werden weiterhin Scherze gemacht, auch teilweise welche die mal etwas unter die Gürtellinie gehen was Frauen wohl im Durchschnitt nicht so toll finden, aber unsere Mädels nehmens mit Humor (bzw. machen fleissig mit ^^). Ausser einer etwas anderen Stimmlage im TS kann man bei uns keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau feststellen.


----------



## c0bRa (11. Juni 2010)

Gibt aber durchaus auch das andere Extrem... Ne Zockerin auf meinem alten Server hatte ne Stimme, da war die von (der alten) Marge Simpson glöckchenhell dagegen... Und wenn die im TS richtig auf-/abgedreht hat im Raid, sind den Kerlen die Bäckchen knallerot angelaufen, egal welchen Alters...

Wenn du beleidigt wirst, steh drüber, lach die aus. Oder frag sie einfach mal, wie oft sie in der Woche S€x haben... Spätestens dann sind se ruhig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (11. Juni 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> Tzz wieder mal n Egostreichelthread
> 
> Was willste jetzt hören.
> Alle Doof und du bist ne ganz süße mit süßer TS Stimme und auch sonst biste ganz toll.....
> ...






Ganz deiner Meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es gibt richtige probleme als solch ein Kindergarten.


----------



## Motty (11. Juni 2010)

Strange, also ich habs schon erlebt, dass Männern das Blut im Hirn ausgeht, wenn eine Frau das Ts betritt, aber ich kenn das eher so, dass dann 5 um die Aufmerksamkeit der Dame buhlen und ihr am liebsten alles hinterhertragen würden, Beleidigungen wegen des Geschlechts hab ich noch nie erlebt


----------



## sam72 (11. Juni 2010)

Beleidigungen habe ich auch noch nie erlebt. Eher das gegenteil. Viele Frauen (Mädchen) bekommen eher den Loot oder den Raidplatz, als ihre männlichen Mitstreiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (11. Juni 2010)

Viele haben auch noch nicht erkannt das sich der Anteil der Frauen in WoW seit classic verdoppelt wenn nicht sogar verdreifacht hat das da der eine oder andere denkt er müssen den oberskiller raushängen lassen ist ganz alltäglich.

das kann man gut beobachten > 5 Rotzer stehen da eine Frau geht vorbei> Reaktion die Arme entfernen sich so schnell vom Körper als hätten sie Rasierklingen unterm Arm die Stimme wird tiefer weil Tief=unglaublichmännlichundtollnurdertagdanachtutesimhalswehabermamamachtdasschon und es wird laut geschrien nach dem Motto "DEINE MUTTER SKILLT IMPROVED SAP" ..."NE DEINE MUTTER"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also drüber stehen und sich köstlich amüsieren


Meine Frau spielt immer mit mir und ich musste mir sowas noch nie anhören

lg


----------



## Twikeus (11. Juni 2010)

1. Wundere ich mich, wieso einige Leute denken, dass wenn ein weiblicher Char vor einem rumtobt die Person dahinter auch gleich weiblich sein muß (am kopf kratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ... 
daran merkt man schon mal, dass diese Leute am absoluten Realitätsverlust erkrankt sind und nicht schlauer sind als 1 Meter Feldweg.

2. Habe ich bis her noch nicht erlebt das Frauen so behandelt werden. Ganz im Gegentleil bisher erlebe ich nur das die Frauen bevorzugt behandelt werden (klar die Kerle wollen ja auch bei denen landen) und sehr viele dieser Frauen nutzen das auch gerne scharmlos aus. Und wenn die Kerle nicht sofort springen sind sie meist angepisst und zicken rum was schon oft zu sehr üblen Wortgefechten geführt hat. (nicht alle aber sehr viele)

3. Die Sprüche die du da an den Kopf geschmissen bekommst bedeutet nur eins für dich: ignore --> ticket --> gegen den Sandsack hauen zum abreagieren --> weiter zocken oder an die frische Luft gehen.


----------



## Mukoscha (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

solche Aussagen gehen wirklich gar nicht und zeugen von sozialer Inkompetenz, ehrlich.

Und das normale übertriebene Balzverhalten in Freizeitbetätigungen, in denen es eine eher niedrige Frauenquote gibt, kenne ich auch. Das kann man ignorieren, mitmachen und auch mit umgehen.

Bei Beleidigungen allerdings würd ich auch konsequent nen Gm einschalten. Das was Du zitierst ist ja doch noch ne Stufe von "nur ne dumme Anmache" entfernt.

Ich selbst hab sowas noch nicht erlebt in WoW.

Bis denn,

Mukoscha


----------



## Influenzia (11. Juni 2010)

Huhu,
ich kann nur sagen das ich es mir recht schnell abgewöhnt hatte in rnd Raids oder in nem fremden TS zu reden.

Es gab zwar auch ein paar ausnahmen wo es wirklich niemanden interessiert hat ob ne männliche oder weibliche Stimme mitredete, aber genauso hat mans auch sehr oft das man plötzlich förmlich auf ein Podest gehoben wird und den ( wie wir ihn mittlerweile bei uns in der Gilde nett beschreiben ) Tittenbonus bekommt. Man hat schon beinahe bildlich vor Augen wie die Sabbertropfen auf den Bodenfallen und ne Pfütze bilden.

Aber ebenso hatte ich unfallmässig auch schon das ich vergessen hatte mein Mic zumuten und das rnd Raid dann mitbekommen hat wie ich meinem Sohnemann ne Gute Nacht gewünscht habe. Dannach kamen leider auch am stück blöde Sprüche ob ich ihn nicht lieber nochmal füttern wöllte und meinem Mann das zocken überlasse statt ihn die "Gute Nacht Geschichte" erzählen zulassen. 

Tja, es gibt das eine und das andere Extrem an Mitspielern... aber es gibt zum Glück auch noch ein dazwieschen und einen TS mute Button welcher einem Erlaubt erstmal ein bissl zuhören mit was für Personen man es zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blordon (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab ein paar mal meine schwester spielen lassen und die hat sich auch ein paar weibliche chars erstellt darunter eine blutelfin dk.....naja irgendwie wurde sie dauernd angemacht oder zu gut behandelt......in wow sind hald wirklich lauter pubertierende....nur was erwartet ihr? die sind alle meistens 12....hab auch mit 12 angefangen und jetzt bin ich 17 also is eh nix anderes zu erwarten XD


----------



## tobimobi1111 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich flame Frauen genauso wie Männer!


----------



## Bitialis (11. Juni 2010)

Bei mir zu Anfangszeiten von WoW (Classic) habe ich als erste Person (Freunde ausgeschlossen) eine Frau in WoW kennen gelernt.
Diese war laut ihrer Angabe ca. 50 und hatte soviel Ahnung von dem Spiel das es wirklich abnormal war =)
Hab eig nur mit der oder meinen Kumpels zam gezockt aber iwann hat se aufgehört =) War trotzdem iwie schon cool.

Das Frauen iwie bevorzugt werden ist mir persönlich noch nicht groß aufgefallen.

In der Gilde nicht.. DKP sind DKP also kanns da keine Vorzüge geben und der Raid wird nach Klassen und nicht nach Geschlecht aufgestellt.

Und Rdm hab ich nicht so ne Ahnung ob sich hinter den Leuten eine Frau oder ein Kerl verbirgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn ich n Item (PDK10 oder so) bekomme und eine/r wills umbedingt haben, dann bekommt er/sie's ja auch (je nach verhalten)
Wenn jetz kommt "Ey gib mir des scheiß Item" dann isses leider ein Fail seinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sowas denke ich sagen Frauen nicht, daraus lässt sich schließen, dass ich glaub zu Frauen in WoW noch nicht böse war xD


----------



## Beka (11. Juni 2010)

ich bin im RL m und spiele fast ausschließlich weibliche chars (ja, der optik wegen^^) und mir is das auch schon aufgefallen. solange die "kiddy´s" den eindruck haben man sei im RL eine frau, schleimen und flirten die ohne ende (oder versuchen es zumindest). und auch solche beleidigungen hab ich schon erlebt, allerdings erst seit der dungeonfinder da ist. meistens kann man den charakter einer person schon daran ausmachen, von welchem server er/sie kommt. außnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.

mein tip an dich, ignorieren und ticket schreiben. und wenns garnicht besser wird such dir einen neuen server der möglichst auch in einem anderen realmpool liegt


----------



## Captain Mosh (11. Juni 2010)

Bin weder ne Frau noch hab ich nen weiblichen Char, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das, was die TE erzählt auch der Wahrheit entspricht. Die Community von WoW hat sich einfach asozialisiert. Das war auch einer der Gründe warum ich WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe. Das Spiel, das ich nun daddel hat zum Glück noch eine sehr freundliche, soziale Community. Ich hoffe, dass die Idioten bei WoW bleiben...


----------



## TMSIDR (11. Juni 2010)

muss sagen hat mich überrascht... spiele ua auch weibliche chars und wurde nie dumm angemacht, noch nichma nach dem geschlecht gefragt, auch sonst in randomgruppen nie soetwas mitbekommen, selbst wenn einmal kein mädchen/frau im raid war... sogar die zeiten der blondinenwitze in raidpausen sind vorbei...
aber wie verschiedene vorposter schon meinen: screen+ticket und im schlimmsten fall servertrans... bzw zurück-flamen so kiddies sind normalerweise die letzten movementgünther und sogar von einer zwei-tasten-rota überfordert... bieten also schon allein spielerisch genug angriffsfläche


----------



## Glied (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich spiele zwar Männlichen Char und bin Männlich seh es aber bei einer Freundin die im TS öfter blöd angemacht wird.
Mittlerweile regeln wir es so wenn se jemand blöd anmacht melde ich mich als ihr Freund zu wort und misch mich da ein, ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schnell die meisten den Schwanz einziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frauen (besonders die hübschen) sind halt im Spiel einfach eine seltenheit bzw 24/7 Zocker sehen solche sonst nicht (kommen ja eh nicht raus^^) freuen sich natürlich wenn das "Fleisch" in ihr Terretorium eindringt...

Was will man machen .. die Leute sind meistens im RL ganz arme Würstchen!


----------



## Draelia (11. Juni 2010)

Such dir nen Kumpel, der Hanung hat, wie man Mails trackt. In der Regel ist es möglich die Bilder die so kommen, dann auch mal mit Realnamen öfffentlich zu machen, wenn die einen Tag lang online sind, reicht das zumeist schon für Wochen und Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrost (11. Juni 2010)

Kvick schrieb:


> aber was Berserkerkitten sagt stimmt, dass ich mit meinen weiblichen charakteren schneller in gruppen eingeladen werde oder einfach mal gold geschenkt bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



this !

Hab als Kerl ne Blutelfenpriesterin als einzigen weiblichen Char. Ich weiss nicht, was mich damals geritten hat, eine priesterin zu erstellen, aber mit 59 wurde ich einfach auf ne Runde Strath eingeladen, bei Gruppenquests bekam ich nach ner Anfrage im /1 meistens nen Invite und ab level 73 hab ich auf Heiler geskillt und als Heal etliche Inis gemacht....das war ne full-blue-heilerin mit ner menge verzaubermats im ranzen :-)


----------



## Koima (11. Juni 2010)

In der Art kenn ich es auch nicht...Anmachen und Interessensbekundungen ja, vorallem wenn sie im TS merken, man ist tatsächlich weiblich. Da können einige wie Kletten sein. Beleidigungen allerdings nein. Da würd ich auch ganz rasch auf Ignor stellen und nen GM dazuholen.
Nicht unterkriegen lassen!


----------



## Esda (11. Juni 2010)

Ist mir noch nie passiert und ich versteck nicht, dass ich weiblich bin. 

Aber den Mädels, die so demonstrativ einen auf süße Kleine machen, den passiert sowas. Sind die aber auch selber schuld.

So Weiber sind aber auch nervig. Wie die Perle aus meiner ehemaligen Gilde, die schon ewig im Raid dps-letzte bei zweibestem Gear war und sich, als diese neue Supergilde auf unseren Server getranst ist, sofort einen Allychar gemacht hat um mit dem Gildenleiter zu schäkern. 'hier schau mal, ich hab Brüste...!' Schrecklich sowas.


----------



## Blutvalk (11. Juni 2010)

Liebe Thothem (TE)

Mach Dir mal nix draus, es gibt da einen netten Trick um die Beleidigungen erträglicher zu machen. Wenn Du halbwegs etwas Phantasie hast und auch Bilder im Kopf darstellen kannnst, dann stell Dir den Typen hinter den gegnerischen Computer als kleinen, dicken, verpickelten Typen vor der wahrscheinlich noch Jungfrau ist und im RL sofort das große Flattern bekommt, wenn Ihm mal eine hübsche und selbstbewusste Dame entgegentritt.

Da ich alter Sack ja so einige Damen in meinen Leben "verschlissen" habe, kenn ich auch eure Tricks um im Game gewisse Vorteile zu erhaschen. Selbst wenn die Stimme noch so erotisch im TS rüber kommt, liebe ich es gelegentlich die Damen liebevoll zu verarschen. Das heitert die Atmosphäre in Schlachtzügen auf, es wird gelegentlich laut gelacht und wenn mal eine Frau doch humorlos ist, lass ich den Schmarren sein.

Manchmal könnte ich mich vor lachen in die Ecke werfen, wenn ich mitbekomme wie einige Bübchens den Macho geben und die Damen umwerben........wenn die manchmal wüssten, was da hinter der netten Stimme an RL-Figur am Keyboard sitzt...............ok, lassen wir das lieber.

Es ist ein Spiel....im Spiel, der eine lässt seine virtuelle Reize spielen, der andere will der Dame imponieren, Eifersüchteleien, Zickenkrieg und der ganze Schmarren, den man auch im RL erlebt.......der eine kann damit umgehen und der andere (mangels Erfahrungen im RL) eben nicht, so ist halt das leben.




Valküre

Jäger....und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Levtrona (11. Juni 2010)

Mir noch nie passiert, bin auch w mit nem w-Char

War lange gildenlos als random in Gildenruns unterwegs, ich hab im TS immer "Hallo" gesagt, bin nie dumm angemacht worden, bin aber auch nie bevorzugt worden.


----------



## Rygel (11. Juni 2010)

da brauchste einfach n dicke(re)s fell! die jungs brauchst du ja nicht ernst nehmen. wie erkennen die denn per chat ob du weiblich bist? ich spiele als kerl seit jahren nen weibl. char und mich hat noch nie jemand mit nem weibl. schimpfwort belegt. wenn du im ts bist: such dir ne neue gilde/nen neuen raid mit netteren mitspielern. vielleicht mal Ü30? da kommen sicher die wenigsten auf die idee ein jüngeres mitglied so anzufahren.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Juni 2010)

was mich an der ganzen Geschichte wundert, wie kommt jemand an deine Mailadresse?
Ich spiele seit 2005 WOW (u.a. auch mit Frauen im Raid oder Gilde) und mir ist so etwas noch nie untergekommen.
Da muss doch etwas im Vorfeld passiert sein, so ohne weiteres wird niemand beleidigend oder macht sexuell anzügliche Bemerkungen.
Muss Tikume zustimmen, die Geschichte wurde nur sehr einseitig erzählt.


----------



## Echse/LS (11. Juni 2010)

Also wir haben auch ein paar Mädels in der Gilde und es wird niemand bevorzugt/benachteiligt/dumm angemacht/what ever , aberwenn ich als Gildenleiter sowas mitkriegen würde, dass jemand dumm angemacht werden würde oder so, dann würde derjenige schnell nen kick bekommen .. leider ist es aber so, dass es immer wieder "schwarze" Schafe gibt und auch, dass in WoW es einige jüngere gibt, welche mitten in der Pubertät sind und sich leider auch dementsprechend verhalten (damit will ich nicht sagen, dass es nur die "U18"-Fraktion ist, die sich daneben benimmt, aber sie machen einen Großteil aus.)

Dagegen kannst du eigentlich nur zwei Dinge tun:

Zum einen ignorieren und/oder bei Ausdrücken wie " Schl**** " und dergleichen ein Ticket schreiben, da soetwas beleidigende Ausdrücke sind und GMs i.d.R. dann einen 3h-Bann (oder 24h / 72h, je nachdem, weiss die Bann-Zeit nicht auswendig) verhängen.


----------



## Starfros (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Jo solche Typen gibts leider. Sorge Du einfach dafür das du selten zu gibst selbst in RL weiblich zu sein, verschweige tunlichst dein Alter.
Im TS reden nur dann wenn du was Spielrelevant gefragt wirst (Raidtechnische fragen).
Wenn Du auch möchstest , was aber bisserl teuer ist, das Headset was Blizz anbietet. Dort hast unteranderem die möglichkeit deine Stimme Männlcih klingen zu lassen.

Sonst Rate ich Dir wechsel den Server ,wobei manauch nicht weiss was für Vollidioten auf den anderen rum gimpen. 


Kann nur sagen das es bei Uns gerade in unserem Raid 7 Mädels im Kader sind , die wurden bis heute nicht so derb angemacht weder im Raid noch Random woanders. 

Oder die Äusserungen kommen daher, das man weiss das Du Weiblich bist und dabei besser spielst , sei es dmg movement oder sonst was , als die. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (11. Juni 2010)

@ TE vllt verhälst du dich wie eine fo... oder schla... Das heisst nicht dass ich das jetzt von dir glaube - hab aber die erfahung gemacht das 50% der mädls in wow genauso idioten sind wie die 50% männlichen vollpfosten.

Ich hab noch NIE erlebt dass jemand eine frau blöd angemacht hat im ts oder im chat. Im gegenzug muss ich sagen dass mir schon einige "mädels" extrem unangenehm aufgefallen sind und gemeint haben sie könnten sich alles erlauben WEIL sie offensichtlich (vom ts) mädchen sind.

grüsse.

wie gesagt ich schildere nur meine erfahung und will dich damit nicht als depp hinstellen ;D


----------



## Calja (11. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen, 
ich spiele jetzt knapp 5 Jahre WoW, bin auch ein Weibchen und hab nur selten "männliche Hormonidioten" gesehen. Meißt sind die Männers echt nett. 
Ich habe feste Gruppen und SG´s, in denen immer noch andere Frauen mit dabei sind. In meiner Gilde gibts fast genausoviele Frauen wie Männer. 
Nur einmal... Hihi^^ Ein Spieler wollte mal Fotos tauschen. Ich hab ihm meine e-mail Adresse gegeben (nicht meine richtige^^ Eine, die ich mich extra gemacht hab, für sowas. Meine richtige geb ich nicht raus). Da schickt der mir doch Bilder von seinem Schniepel ... oO... Ich kannte auch seine Freundin^^ Hab ihr die Bilder zugeschickt und ihn auf /igno. Das war vor 3 Jahren, seitdem hab ich sowas nicht mehr erlebt. Das manche meinen, sie müssten da anfangen zu baggern, joa, passiert ab und an. Aber dann erzählt man denen eben was... glücklich vergeben, lesbisch, phsychisch Krank, oder sonst was. Die lassen einen dann ganz schnell in Ruhe ;o)
Wir hatten jetzt schon einige Gildentreffen und zu einigen habe ich auch privat sehr guten Kontakt. Wurde schon auf 2 Hochzeiten und eine Taufe eingeladen, besuche Daddel-Pärchen an verlängerten Wochenenden. Meine Schwester spielt auch WoW, auf einem anderenn Server. Die hat da nicht so viel Glück. Bei mir liegts eben an der Gilde. Da bin ich jetzt 4 Jahre, da fühle ich mich wohl. Da werden solche "Hormonidioten" gekickt. Wir sind alles Leuts über 22, alle haben ein RL!!! Familie, Arbeit, Freunde. Das macht schon viel aus.
Spinner gibts überall, doch zum Glück hab ich in WoW nur selten welche gesehen.


----------



## Odradeck (11. Juni 2010)

Obwohl ich selber überwiegend weibliche Chars spiele - die sehen einfach weniger klotzig aus, kann ich mich kaum mal erinnern, dämlich angemacht worden zu sein.
OK - im TS wird dann auch dem letzten klar, dass ich keine Frau bin, aber auch in den unzähligen rnd ist mir noch nie etwas vergleichbares passiert.

Die zitierten Beschimpfungen Schla..pe oder Fo... klingen allerdings auch weniger nach einer ungelenken Anmache, als einfach nach dämlicher Motzerei.

Dein Server scheint da eine echte Ausnahme zu sein


----------



## Thothem (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich bin es wieder,

ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich irgend jemanden meine Mail-Adresse gegeben habe, ist ja wie "stille Post" hier. Meine Güte und NEIN ich habe nicht provoziert, so wie es einige hier gerne sehen möchten. 

Es sind Fehler ingame passiert, wie z.B. zu langsam reagiert und Wipe usw. usw. schon alleine das genügt um soche "affigen" Sprüche zu bekommen und das wisst ihr ganz genau!!!!!!!!

Nein ich brauch auch keine psychologische Hilfe, NEIN so schlimm ist es nicht. 

Mein Thread war als Erfahrungsaustausch gedacht.

Nochmal Danke für die Hilfestellungen. 

Und ja mein Leben und WOW gehen weiter


----------



## pandur0815 (11. Juni 2010)

So oder ein ähnliches Verhalten habe ich in knapp 4 Jahren WoW noch nie mitbekommen, weder in einer Gruppe in der ich war, noch bei meiner Freundin, die nur weibliche Chars spielt.

Unabhängig davon, gehe ich persönlich eh davon aus, das 80% aller weiblichen Chars von Männern gespielt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pit99 (11. Juni 2010)

also in den gilden wo ich immer war wurden frauen immer "besser" behandelt -  zb im ts man kommt rein - grüßst - kommt ein normales hallo von 2-3 leuten  - kaum kommt eine frau ins ts  sind alle 25 hellwach und grüßen sie herzlich ^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. Juni 2010)

Einem Freund von mir (männlich iRL) wurde mal 1000g für camsex geboten als er mit seiner Blutelfe on war Oo


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Ein typ wollte mich(m) mal ingame heiraten und auch rl Kontakt nur weil ich eine Blutelfe auf lvl 11 hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StCuthbert (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,



und auf (Nimmer-)Wiedersehen. In meiner Gilde wärst du mit dieser Einstellung nach fünf Minuten bei allen "auf Igno".


----------



## Esda (11. Juni 2010)

@ Lischtel:

ich bin gespannt, wieviel flames du kassierst
a) von Typen, die meinen, die Mädels beschützen zu müssen (entweder weil sie ein wenig naiv sind oder weil sie sich hier profilien wollen)
und 
b) von Mädels, die behaupten dass das alles Quatsch ist, es sowas nicht gibt und du ein blöder Chauvi bist.

Ich kenn die Weiber, die so sind und finde das auch nervtötend. Sexwitze im Gildenchat sind ok (auch wenn einige Männer damit ein Problem haben und du dann wieder für ein paar Frauen ne Schlampe bist), aber mehr will keiner wissen.


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

@
*StCuthbert *
Bei dir vielleicht, bei allen sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Und dann wollt ich noch was zu unseren Müttern sagen, die hier dauernd rumheulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erm. 
Ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung nicht an - ein Kind ist ein harter "Job", aber auch Mütter sollten (wie Väter) die Möglichkeit haben, zu raiden.
Eventuell nicht LK HM, wo 18 Minuten nix passieren sollte, aber sonst -> why not.

Notfälle kanns immer geben.

Ich bin selber in Raids, wo (Klein-)Kinder vorhanden sind - teilweise beide Elternteile im Raid.
Es klappt. Und gegen ein "sorry, babypause" hab ich überhaupt nix. Ist von vorneherein allen bekannt.
Deine Geschichte vom Boss + "kurz afk" und dann die Gute-Nacht-Geschichte ist schon etwas extrem.
Das sollte so nicht passieren - entweder schläft das Kind schon, oder ich geh nicht raiden wenn ich noch eine Geschichte zu erzählen habe.

Weniger Diskriminierung bitte.


----------



## Muahdib (11. Juni 2010)

Kinderkram ...

Anständige Gilde Start mit 18 + besser 25 + und nen
normales Auftreten wenns Zoff gibt nen guten
Gildenleiter haben der auch sich sowas mit anhört
und Machtworte spricht . 

Ist bei mir auch in der Gilde vorgefallen und wir haben
uns halt für eine Seite entscheiden müssen ... da wir
mehrere Frauen in der Gilde haben ist die Seite ja
klar welche gehen musste .


----------



## JustxShoot (11. Juni 2010)

Cool Story, Bro *ehm* Sis!


----------



## Daretina (11. Juni 2010)

o_O habe hier seit gestern mitgelesen ^^ ich liebe solche theads und sie gibt es immer wieder xD

frauen spielen schlechter
frauen werden in wow angemacht
frauen werden besser behandelt ....


es gibt frauen die können absolut kein wow spielen genau wie männer. was aber bei frauen mehr auffällt da es eindeutig weniger gibt.
Es gibt Kerle die dann den nach nem frauen flame mir ggn über den satz bringen " du zählst nicht du spielst wie nen kerl" 
was ich genau so scheiße finde wie den frauen flame...

Ich verheimliche nie das ich ne frau bin und hatte weder probleme noch vorteile davon. Ich leite oft raids und keiner hat probleme damit. das einzige das von freunden kommt is leute du keine lust auf ne männerstimme.. 

Es ist fakt das es in wow kerle gibt die alle frauen die nich bei 3 aufm baum sind anmachen genau wie es frauen gibt da aber das auffallen genau andersrum. 

man spielt werder mit männlichen als mit weiblichen geschlechtsorganen (die maus will ich sehn oO ) also macht das beim spielen kein unterschied. 
Alle sollten sich im ts gleich verhalten. die die dies nicht tun kann man getroßt kicken sowohl kerl als auch frau. 

wenn ich sachen lese wie Headset was die stimme männlich macht oder nie verraten das man W ist... allein das es so ein headset gibt is scho hart.


----------



## Influenzia (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Lischtel,

Ich bin stolze Mama eines 3 Jährigen und ich wüsste nicht warum ich deswegen nicht WoW spielen dürfte, dürfen Papas doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon raide ich nur wenn mein Sohn schon im Bett ist oder eben mein Mann ihn an dem Abend ins Bett bringt. 
Deine Begründung das Mütter ja Raids versauen wenn sie AFK gehen finde ich persönlich etwas übertrieben,
es gibt immerhin auch genug andere ( egal ob Mann oder Frau ) die einfach nur AFK gehn ohne ein Kind zuhaben, auf die wird ja auch gewartet damit sie sich das nächste Bier ausm Keller holen können, oder ne Kippe aufm Balkon rauchen. 

Aber halte uns doch auf dem Laufenden ob du deinen Account gekündigt hast sobald du dann mal Papa geworden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icepeach (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Und dann wollt ich noch was zu unseren Müttern sagen, die hier dauernd rumheulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja deutschland ist kinderfeindlich und wird ja doch immer abgestritten.
Wenn du eine schlechte kindheit hattest laß es nicht an andere aus.


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> ein Kind ist ein harter "Job"


Habe nie das Gegenteil behauptet.



RedShirt schrieb:


> , aber auch Mütter sollten (wie Väter) die Möglichkeit haben, zu raiden.


Dürfen sie gerne, wenn das Kind in der Schule ist, oder der Partner aushelfen kann, wenn das Kind quängelt, oder wenn man in ner Gilde zockt und die Gildenmitglieder wissen, dass es öfters mal Babyalarm gibt.

Aber ich glaube jeder der öfters mal nen random raid mitmacht kennt das:
Per Ausrufer wird gesucht: Wir legen mind. 7/12 Bossen! Raidschluss 23 Uhr! 
Und dann, wie ich gesagt habe, zieht sich der raid zum einem eeeeeewig hin, weil dauernd leute afk gehen! Und da sag ich mal sind seeeeehr oft Eltern involviert die ihre Quängler ruhig stellen müssen und dann ... nach den ersten 4 Bossen:
"Sorry Kind ist wach, muss off!"
Solche Eltern, und die gibts zuhauf, versauen einfach anderen Spielern den Spielspass. 
Wenn ich weis, dass mein Kind potentiell aufwachen könnte und ich damit nen raid störe, den raid somit um teilweise ~15 Minuten aufhalte, bzw. den raid frühzeitig verlassen muss, dann raide ich halt nicht mit.

Das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn ich raiden gehe und verkünde dann irgendwann:
"Oh ich habe Hunger! Ich mache mir schnell was zum Essen"
Da wird auch jeder im Raid aggro.
Und wo ist denn der unterschied jetzt zum Kind?
Der Hunger, so wie das plärrende Kind kann spontan auftreten.
Der Unterschied ist, den Hunger kann ich vermeiden in dem ich davor esse, oder ich kann ihn auch unterdrücken.
Das plärrende Kind eben nicht. Und wenn man ein potentiell plärrendes Kind zuhause hat sollte maneben nicht raiden. 
Ich finde solche Eltern echt mehr als lästig!

So da ich total off topic bin geh ich jetzt mal und freu mich nachher wenn ich wieder komme über die flames der Mütter und Muttersympathisanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




> Deine Geschichte vom Boss + "kurz afk" und dann die Gute-Nacht-Geschichte ist schon etwas extrem.
> Das sollte so nicht passieren - entweder schläft das Kind schon, oder ich geh nicht raiden wenn ich noch eine Geschichte zu erzählen habe.



Die story stammt hier übrigens aus diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aranya (11. Juni 2010)

@Lischtel: weiß ja net wann deine Raids stattfinden, aber bei den meisten Müttern, die ich kenne, liegen die "Bratzen" bei Raidbeginn schon längst im Bett. Kann auch mal vorkommen, dass 'nen Kind einen Albtraum hat und wieder wach wird; alles schon erlebt. Bei den Müttern wo es Standart ist, dass die Zwerge bei Raidbeginn noch wach sind...naja, die sollten vll mal überlegen, was wichtiger ist.


btt: Wir sind 2 Frauen in unserem 25er Raid und haben weder Vorteile noch Nachteile. Es wird zwar in den Raidpausen auch ab und zu mal kurz geflirtet, aber meist sind die Herren mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt^^
Wurde in meiner gesamten WoWzeit nicht einmal doof angemacht oder belästigt. Im Gegenteil, die meisten freuen sich wenn sie eine weibliche Stimme im TS hören^^


----------



## Locaseraphin (11. Juni 2010)

So ein verallgemeinerter Schwachsinn^^


----------



## sedonium (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt. Dass einige Kerle online zu Neandertalern mutieren, kommt allerdings auch vor. Was ich schon unaufgefordert an Nacktfotos bekommen hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find das auch lästig wenn einem irgendwelche Mädels Nacktfotos schicken!


Hallo!!! Muss doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Linaria (11. Juni 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Gutes Argument. Da muss ja mindestens eine Emailadresse rausgegeben worden sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





nö, einfach ne nachricht im ts schicken


----------



## Mellody (11. Juni 2010)

Also dazu muss ich nu auchma was sagen.
Ich hab auch 2 weibliche Chars in unserer Gilde, in der ich zufällig auch noch eine von ZWEI Co-LeaderINNEN bin --> ja, ich bin auch im richtigen Leben weiblich. Und bei uns wäre bis heute noch die erste Frau/ das erste Mädel zu beleidigen, und wir ham n paar Frauen in der Gilde. Wir foppen uns alle ganz gern gegenseitig, Männer wie Frauen. Aber das is alles Spaß und keiner fühlt sich angegriffen. Ich mach auch in einer unserer Raids zusammen mit ner Freundin Raidlead und nur weil wir Frauen sind, hat da keiner nen Problem mit.
Und im TS ham wir einfach alle unseren Spaß zusammen, da wird keiner wegen seines Geschlechts gemobbt oder sowas. Und meine Erfahrungen im TS in Random Raids waren bisher eigentlich auch durchgängig ok, hab auch eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Männer sich freuen, wenn ne Frau/ nen Mädel im TS is und dass viele sogar netter zu den weiblichen Mitspielern sind.
Und wir haben auch Elternteile bei uns inner Gilde, und auch das is kein Problem. Wenn's da ma heißt "Moment ich muss zu meinem Kind" dann warten wir und das find ich selbstverständlich. Auch wenn der Raid dann warten muss... aber RL geht vor !!!


So, das sind meine 10 Cent zu dem Thema.

Mfg Mellody


----------



## Sharwen (11. Juni 2010)

Einmal hab ich was erlebt, was auch auf frauen in der art zutrifft, von wegen beleidigen und nicht ernst nehmen.

Unser icc 10er stammraid is ausgefallen weil 6 der Leute nicht konnten. 

Habe dann selber einen Raid mit meinem Freund (der war zum Glück Tank) und 2en aus der Gilde zusammengestellt. Kurzum war ich also mal Raidleiterin

Angekotzt hat mich der RND-Tank. Hat mich ständig unterbrochen, ständig wollte der mir auf der Nase rumtanzen oder meinte "nenene, wir machen das lieber so und so.". Man könnte meinen, er habe sein Ritalin nicht genommen. Vor allem hatten wir ein paar bei, die noch nie icc waren, da muss man die bosse ja auch mal erklären. Von ihm kam nur "Der kann nix, los jetzt."

Als dann ein Gildie meinte, dass ich ja Lead sei und man das bitte dann auch so tut wie ich das sage, weil ich ja auch nich ganz so blöd sei, kam vom Tank nur "Na und? Ist doch nur ne Frau".

Da ist mir dann aber heftigst der Kragen geplatzt. Hab dann nur gemeint, wenn er ein Problem mit weiblicher Autorität hat, kann er gerne gehen, ich hab auf sowas keine Lust und warte lieber 2 h auf nen neuen Tank. 

Ab da war ruhe.


----------



## Locaseraphin (11. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das mehr Männer als Frauen Spielen ist klar
Das es Idioten und Noobs auf beiden Seien gibt sollte auch klar sein
Und mir ist aufgefallen das sich viele Frauen auf Ihrem Frauen-Bonus ausruhen
Ebenso werden Frauen nicht so schnell gekickt (was mich richtig nervt)
Aber verallgemeinern kann man gar nichts, gibt auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe und auch genügend Kiddys mit ihrer "Frauen gehören in die Küche"-Einstellungen.

Das man RL un WoW schon planen sollte (Kinder) ist auch klar (m+w)
Es passiert das ein Kind nen schlechten Traum hat und es passiert auch bei Männern im RL etwas was vorrang hat.
Also bitte, quatscht nicht soviel Schwachsinn.
Mich als Frau regen auch viele viele meines Geschlechts auf und mich regt es auch auf wenn ich in ner Rnd Grp etwas im TS sage und ich gleich angewhispert werde, welches ich gepflegt weg ignorieren kann, dank Wim.
Mich störts jedoch auch das manche Männer der Meinung sind das alle Frauen keine Ahnung haben, egal ob sie Raidleiter sind oder nicht^^ und einfach mal gepflegt alles weg ignorieren.

Lernt damit zu leben das wir im 21. Jahrhundert leben und nicht im Mittelalter Oo 
und wundert euch als Frau ebenso wenig darüber, wenn ihr euch dumm anstellt, auch dumm angemacht zu werden[/font]


----------



## icepeach (11. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Geh und wähl FDP, du armes, kleines Licht, aber vor allem: bitte setze NIE, absolut NIEMALS Kinder in die Welt, denn es reicht schon, das du von deiner "Familie" so vollkommen verblödet wurdest.
> 
> Eigentlich kann ich es mir sparen, aber .............. das Leute in Raids abhauen kommt bei "Kindern" genauso oft vor, eben weil Mama oder Papa das irgendwann mitbekommen und es dann "Mecker" gibt, aber soweit denken manche Amöben in diesem Fprum eben nicht.



Danke


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Geh und wähl FDP, du armes, kleines Licht, aber vor allem: bitte setze NIE, absolut NIEMALS Kinder in die Welt, denn es reicht schon, das du von deiner "Familie" so vollkommen verblödet wurdest.


Wieso denn nicht? :>
Ich wäre zumindest ein verantwortungsbewusster Vater. 
Ich kann glücklicherweise differenzieren ob mir ein online Spiel schadet oder nicht.
Zocke zum Beispiel seit 3 Monaten gar nicht, weil ich im Herbst Diplomprüfungen habe.
Und auch sonst zocke ich nur strecken weise, eben dann wenn ich mal ~2 Monate weniger um die Ohren habe.
Mein Kind wegen WoW vernachlässigen würde ich nicht :>.
Und so blöd find ich bin ich gar nicht mal :>. Zumindest muss ich niemanden persönlich beleidigen um meine Argumente durchzubringen.


> Eigentlich kann ich es mir sparen, aber .............. das Leute in Raids abhauen kommt bei "Kindern" genauso oft vor, eben weil Mama oder Papa das irgendwann mitbekommen und es dann "Mecker" gibt, aber soweit denken manche Amöben in diesem Fprum eben nicht.



Damit gibst du ja schon zu, dass Eltern "genauso" oft wie kiddies abhauen. Also sehr oft! Der Unterscheid eben:
Kinder sind Kinder? Weil Kinder noch nicht reif denken haben Kinder auch andere Strafgesetze etc.
Eltern, also erwachsene Menschen sollten eigentlich mehr Hirn haben und vorallem zuverlässiger sein.


----------



## Philine (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Und dann wollt ich noch was zu unseren Müttern sagen, die hier dauernd rumheulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_1. ich habe 2 Kinder und spiele Wow
2. ich Raide 2 mal die Woche immer Abends wenn *die Kids im Bett sind*
3. siehe 2tens
4. war ich des öfteren schon Rnd-Raids mit und habe keinen versaut da ich ja nur Raide wenn siehe 2tens^^
5. das würde ich nie machen es sei denn mein Kind würde gerade sich den Kopf aufschlagen oder irgendwas, aber dann würde ich net mal was schreiben sondern so off gehen.

und wag es nicht nochmal zu sagen Kinder wären Bratzen du bist /warst auch mal ein KIND._

boar da geht mir als Mutter die Hutschnurr hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Phili


----------



## icepeach (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? :>
> Ich wäre zumindest ein verantwortungsbewusster Vater.



Äh sry aber schonmal dran gedacht das auch eltern sowas wie freizeit haben? Und das vlt auch nutzen wenn sie abends raiden etc.?
Klar ist es verantwortungslos wenn man den ganzen tag zockt. Aber nicht wenn man sich abends nach einem langen tag am pc setzt und spielt.
Das sind zwei unterschiedliche sachen. Ich zocke auch grundsätzlich erst dann wenn meine kleine schläft. 
Und wenn sie dann schläft, tut sie das auch bis zum nächsten morgen 7 uhr.
Aber es kommt vor, wenn auch sehr selten, das sie trotzdem mal wach wird und vlt schlecht geträumt hat.
Genauso kann es bei nicht eltern vorkommen das sie mal afk müssen, telefon, jemand klingelt an der tür etc.
Sowas passiert und nennt sich rl.


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Sorry, bin kein flamer, aber gibt echt nichts was mich mehr aufregt als diese dummen Mütter (und Väter).
> 4. Das Problem ist halt auch, dass sowas nicht selten ist! Nein! Mütter versauen echt JEDEN random raid.






Lischtel schrieb:


> Und so blöd find ich bin ich gar nicht mal :>. Zumindest muss ich niemanden persönlich beleidigen um meine Argumente durchzubringen.



Soso.

Du beleidigst pauschal alle Eltern, die trotz Kinder spielen. Völliger Schwachsinn.
Wie kann ein Elternteil nur afk gehen, weil das Kind aufgewacht ist?! Weiß die "dumme Mutter" denn nicht, wie wichtig das Spiel ist?!

Für dich scheint es ja doch nicht nur ein Spiel zu sein, wenn du WoW höher einstufst als das reale Leben.


----------



## Fênríz666 (11. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon nervig wenn vor jedem Boss im raidchat steht "Mom afk Kasette vom Sohn umdrehen" und das dauert dann ganze 10 minuten da wird man schon ungeduldig


----------



## Philine (11. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Es ist schon nervig wenn vor jedem Boss im raidchat steht "Mom afk Kasette vom Sohn umdrehen" und das dauert dann ganze 10 minuten da wird man schon ungeduldig



muss man dann gleich alle Mütter über einen Kamm ziehen ??

*NEIN* muss man nicht da jede Mutter anders ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Es ist schon nervig wenn vor jedem Boss im raidchat steht "Mom afk Kasette vom Sohn umdrehen" und das dauert dann ganze 10 minuten da wird man schon ungeduldig



Ich habe in all meinen bisherigen Randomraids nicht ein einziges mal eine solche Situation erlebt. Und ich war in einigen.
Auch die Ausdrucksweise ("Bratzen") lässt auf den Charakter des Posters schließen. Klingt alles so ein bisschen halbstark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> 1. Wenn man ein Kind hat sollte man grundsätzlich ned WoW zocken.
> 2. Wenn scon WoW dann nicht raiden!
> 3. Euch ist schon klar, dass es hart nervt, wenn 24 Raider warten, weil sich eine Person einbildet, afk gehen zu müssen.
> Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt vor nem Boss in ICC stehe und dann kommt: "Bin mal kurz AFK".
> ...


Aha... Mal ein anderes Beispiel... Ich bin Mitglied in einer Feuerwehr... 
Und wenn da der Piepser geht, bin ich auch weg, mit Glück krieg ich noch ein "sry, einsatz" ins TS... 

Und wenn du  es hasst, dass 24 Leute warten, dann such dir ne Stammgruppe, wo 24 weitere Single sind, keine Kinder haben, keine Freundin haben, alle ne stabile DSL verbindung, TS und mind. nen Quad Core mit 4 Gig RAM und SLI-Grafikkarte, sowie funktionierendes Sennheiser-Headset, der Fähigkeit TS3 zu installieren und upzugraden... Mist, falls es überhaupt 25 Mann auf eurem Server gibt mit den Anforderungen, wieso bist du dann nicht mit denen raiden? 

Wenn man sich selbst als Raider bezeichnet, sollte man über die Randomraids drüber raus sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (11. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Es ist schon nervig wenn vor jedem Boss im raidchat steht "Mom afk Kasette vom Sohn umdrehen" und das dauert dann ganze 10 minuten da wird man schon ungeduldig




Und in wiefern ist "Mom afk Kasette vom Sohn umdrehen" schlimmer als "Mom afk Telefon klingelt", "Mom afklo" oder "Mom afk Hund bellt"?

Oder hast du die selben Aversionen auch gegen Menschen mit Telefonen, Körperfunktionen oder Hunden?
Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben...


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe in all meinen bisherigen Randomraids nicht ein einziges mal eine solche Situation erlebt. Und ich war in einigen.
> Auch die Ausdrucksweise ("Bratzen") lässt auf den Charakter des Posters schließen. Klingt alles so ein bisschen halbstark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Solche Charakter sind meistens auch Leute, die den Begriff "Kiddie" pauschal verwenden und keinen Gedanken dran verschwenden, dass Kinder von Erwachsenen lernen - wobei es dann kein Wunder ist, dass heutzutage die Kinder keinerlei Höflichkeit kennen, dafür ein breites Arsenal an Schimpfwörtern.

Ich sehe da immer gelassen entgegen - RL hat nunmal klar Vorrang. Und da WoW ein Spiel ist und bleibt, ist es mir persönlich egal, wenn ich mal kurz warten muss, sofern ein Kind schreit. Das kann man nunmal nicht verhindern.

Aber keine Sorge - die Reife kommt mit dem Alter. Irgendwann merkts fast jeder.


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Äh sry aber schonmal dran gedacht das auch eltern sowas wie freizeit haben? Und das vlt auch nutzen wenn sie abends raiden etc.?
> Klar ist es verantwortungslos wenn man den ganzen tag zockt. Aber nicht wenn man sich abends nach einem langen tag am pc setzt und spielt.
> Das sind zwei unterschiedliche sachen. Ich zocke auch grundsätzlich erst dann wenn meine kleine schläft.
> Und wenn sie dann schläft, tut sie das auch bis zum nächsten morgen 7 uhr.
> ...



Klar kann es das! Und dagegen sage ich auch nichts.
Wenns an der Tür klingelt muss man hin,
wenn das Baby schreit muss man auch hin.
Nur zeigt die Spielpraxis, dass Kinder leider wesentlich öfter dazu neigen Nachts zu schreien, als dass Leute um 22 Uhr an der Tür klingeln.
Glaube das bei mir jemand unangemeldet um 22 Uhr an der Tür klingelt oder ich sonstirgendwie länger(5mins+) afk musste ist so gut wie noch nie vorgekommen. Bei Eltern mit kleinen Kindern ist afk gehen hingegen die Regel und das passiert echt andauernd. (und ihr wisst es, sonst würdet ihr euch hier nicht so aufregen!!)

Eltern die ihre Kinder schreien lassen würden nur um in WoW Arthas zu legen wären schlechte Eltern. Klar sowas macht ja (fast) keiner.
Nun aber die Kehrseite! 
Eltern die sich um Ihre Kinder kümmern und 24 Mitspieler warten lassen sind zwar gute Eltern, aber nervige Mitspieler.
Ich habe da auch kein Verständnis für! Eltern WISSEN GANZ GENAU, dass ihre kleinen Plagegeister jeden moment aufstehen könnten und Rabatz machen könnten. So wie jedes mal, wenn sie raiden gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich meine klar, wenn man um 22 Uhr mit dem raiden beginnt und dann ~2-3 Stunden raidet und ich sag mal, in 90% der Raidabenden kein Kinderalarm stattfindet, dann ist das mim raiden in Ordnung.
Aber mal ehrlich? Welche erfolgreiche Gilde, bzw. welcher random raid beginnt erst um 22 Uhr? Sowas gibts nicht!
Raids gehen in der Regel um 17-20 Uhr los. 
Kinder brauchen im Vorschulalter ca. 10 Stunden schlaf. Wenn also ein Kind um 7 Uhr aufwacht, dann sollte das Kind um ca. 21 Uhr schlafen. 
Wenn also der raid um 19 Uhr losgeht, so wie eben die meisten raids, dann ists doch klar, dass das Kind noch wach ist, oder zumindest noch keinen Bock hat zu schlafen!


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

> Eltern die sich um Ihre Kinder kümmern und 24 Mitspieler warten lassen sind zwar gute Eltern, aber nervige Mitspieler.



Und Leute, die sich über so ein Verhalten aufregen, sind schlechte Menschen.

Kann man auch so sehen.

Angesprochene Kinder im Vorschulalter schreien im übrigen nicht. Das sind die Babies, die wesentlich früher zu Bett gelegt werden. Da merkt man, dass du keinerlei Ahnung von Kindern hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry.


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Und Leute, die sich über so ein Verhalten aufregen, sind schlechte Menschen.
> 
> Kann man auch so sehen.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich rege mich deswegen auf, weil hier im thread mehrfach Frauen erwähnt haben, dass sie sich beleidigt gefühlt haben, weil sich Leute aufregen wenn sie eben ihre Kinder umtüdeln anstelle zu zocken. Dann muss man halt mal den Frauen sagen wieso das so ist.
Und das ich um die Uhrzeit nicht so viel Rückendeckung bekomme wundert mich auch nicht!


----------



## n.bek. (11. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Und Leute, die sich über so ein Verhalten aufregen, sind schlechte Menschen.
> 
> Kann man auch so sehen.
> 
> ...



word!!!


----------



## Muffi77 (11. Juni 2010)

@ Lischtel

Sag mal, was bist du eigentlich für ein Typ? Kannst du einen Beitrag schreiben ohne andere zu beleidigen? Kinder sind Kinder, vielleicht noch Kids, aber man betitelt sie nicht als Bratzen, Plagegeister oder dergleichen. Mit Leuten wie dir würde ich nicht für 100k Gold freiwillig raiden wollen. Du solltest echt mal deine Einstellung überdenken. Und ein "guter Vater" wärst du damit ganz sicher nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine zwei Töchter jedenfalls noch nie so bezeichnet, nicht mal im Gedanken.

War zwar jetzt offtopic, musste aber raus ...


----------



## Philine (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Naja, ich rege mich deswegen auf, weil hier im thread mehrfach Frauen erwähnt haben, dass sie sich beleidigt gefühlt haben, weil sich Leute aufregen wenn sie eben ihre Kinder umtüdeln anstelle zu zocken. Dann muss man halt mal den Frauen sagen wieso das so ist.
> Und das ich um die Uhrzeit nicht so viel Rückendeckung bekomme wundert mich auch nicht!



also verstehe ich das mal jetzt so ich muss mich Schlampe nennen lassen, weil ich Kinder habe und es sein kann das ich deswegen mal afk gehen muss


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Und das ich um die Uhrzeit nicht so viel Rückendeckung bekomme wundert mich auch nicht!



Das erklär mir mal bitte, denn das würde ich gerne wissen. Warum soll die Uhrzeit da was damit zu tun haben, hm? Du schreibst schliesslich auch um diese Uhrzeit.


----------



## BlueMode (11. Juni 2010)

ich finds immer wieder angenehm mit ner Frau im raid... die verbreiten so eine ruhe und gute laune... ist zumindest so wenn man in der woche abends/nachts raidet 
inzwischen kenn ich viele (auch spielerisch richtig gute) weibliche mitspieler sogar einige raidleiterinnen(die haben es iwie besser drauf als "wir" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

die zahl der spielerinnen ist ja auch weiter am steigen, also auf ein gutes miteinanderklarkommen in der späteren zockerwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Und das ich um die Uhrzeit nicht so viel Rückendeckung bekomme wundert mich auch nicht!



Stimmt, Schule ist noch nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scnr

Können wir seine "Meinung" ab jetzt akzeptieren und wieder zum Thema zurück kommen? Können uns ja unseren Teil dazu denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icepeach (11. Juni 2010)

Du hast echt ein Problem mit kindern, wie?
Meine Gilde raidet 20 uhr und vorher ist das kind auch IMMER im Bett und das kind steht IMMER um ca. 7 uhr auf und schläft fast IMMER durch.
Und vorher spiele ich NIE wow, weil man soll es nicht glauben auch eltern weiß gott anderes zu tuen haben als andere leute vom raiden abzuhalten oder aufzuhalten. 
Davon mal ab hab ich eine wirkliche sehr korrekte Gilde wo wenn es mal vorkommt eben einfach eine pause gemacht wird.
Die rauchen gehen rauchen, man geht aufs klo, holt sich was zu essen/trinken etc. Da ist das dann kein Problem.
Und die Leute sind schon soweit erwachsen das sie fürs rl verständniss haben. Ob jetzt das kind mal schreien sollte oder was auch immer mal dazwischen kommen kann.
Mein verlobter hat letztens sein autoschlüssel gesucht wo er zur nachtschicht musste, da helf ich natürlich mit suchen anstatt weiter zu zocken. 
UNd das hat nix mit *bratzen* oder *plagegeister* zu tuen.


----------



## Muffi77 (11. Juni 2010)

Akzeptieren kann ich seine "Meinung" nicht, aber ignorieren wird sicher funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Stimmt, Schule ist noch nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir sind doch nach wie vor beim Thema "Männliche Hormonidioten"... Passt doch zum Titel.


----------



## AerionD (11. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Und Leute, die sich über so ein Verhalten aufregen, sind schlechte Menschen.
> 
> Kann man auch so sehen.



So sehr ich mit Lischtel auch nicht übereinstimme,
meinst du nicht dass es ein bisschen hart ist alle Menschen die wenig für die gesellschaftlich
erwartete universelle Tolleranz für Kinder übrig haben deswegen gleich als schlechte Menschen zu bezeichen?


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Wir sind doch nach wie vor beim Thema "Männliche Hormonidioten"... Passt doch zum Titel.



Ok, so hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen. Alles klar, weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (11. Juni 2010)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> @ Lischtel
> 
> Sag mal, was bist du eigentlich für ein Typ? Kannst du einen Beitrag schreiben ohne andere zu beleidigen? Kinder sind Kinder, vielleicht noch Kids, aber man betitelt sie nicht als Bratzen, Plagegeister oder dergleichen. Mit Leuten wie dir würde ich nicht für 100k Gold freiwillig raiden wollen. Du solltest echt mal deine Einstellung überdenken. Und ein "guter Vater" wärst du damit ganz sicher nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine zwei Töchter jedenfalls noch nie so bezeichnet, nicht mal im Gedanken.
> 
> War zwar jetzt offtopic, musste aber raus ...


Lischtel ist in meinen Augen so ein Möchtegern Pro Raider... Spielt eventuell garnichtmal so schlecht, wie man vermuten könnte, aber aufgrund seiner Art findet er keinen Stammraid, da Spieler spätestens nach einer Stunde von seiner elitären und herablassenden Art dermaßen angekotzt sind, dass sie ihn auf die Flist packen mit Kommentar, selbigen im Raid zu meiden. Auf den meisten Servern kennt man die Spieler mit denen man raiden kann beim Namen, einige sind dabei, die zwar zocken können, aber nicht unbedingt die freundlichsten sind, jedoch dennoch mitgenommen werden. Bei manchen aber ist die Grenze zum mitnehmen geringer als das ausgeprägte Ego des einzelnen, der sich dann in Randomraids austobt... Auf meinem Server fallen mir pauschal 3 ein, bei denen es genauso ist, wobei bei einem kann man es nicht genau sagen, weil absolut keiner mit ihm raidet, kann auch keiner sagen, ob er gut ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidanija (11. Juni 2010)

also manche Leute *kopfschüttel*

TT:

sowas ist mir in meinen fast 4 Jahren WoW nicht einmal passiert Oo und ich spiele ausschliesslich weibliche Chars. Aus RL-Gründen (auch ich gehöre zu den "bösen, WoW-spielenden und vorallem verantwortungslosen" Ü30 Muttis *Augen verdreh*) mache ich jedoch sehr wenig Random, wenn ich dann tatsächlich mal ein "Fremd-Ts" joine ist mir auch noch keine Anmache/Beleidigung/whatever "untergekommen". 

Thema Tittenbonus: geh mir wech damit! Ich mag nicht anders behandelt werden als andere Spieler nur weil ich zufällig weiblich bin.....

Und wer war nochgleich derjenige der mir "verbieten" will zu raiden nur weil ich Kinder habe? Oo Ich mag Verallgemeinerungen, find ich superklasse! Nur weil DU schlechte Erfahrungen mit Eltern(teilen) gemacht hast, muss das nicht gleich auf ALLE zutreffen!


kopfschüttelnde Grüsse
Zidanija


----------



## Thothem (11. Juni 2010)

@ Lischtel,

kannst Du Dir eigentlich vorstellen was es heißt 2 Kinder zu haben, wo beide Partner arbeiten gehen, von Morgens bis Abends einer 12 Stunden aus dem Haus ist.

Das man danach so gegen 20:00 uhr seine Freizeit geniessen möchte und trotzdem noch Vater oder Mutter ist.

Lieber Lischtel ich gehe mal davon aus das Du "männlich" bist übernehme mal die Verantwortung in der heutigen Zeit für 2 Kinder und dann sprechen wir uns mal wieder.

Viele Grüße Mutter von 2 Kindern Alter: 6 und neun Jahre, wo der Mann arbeitet 12 stunden aus dem Haus ist und ich selber alle 14 Tage am Wochenende "Alten Menschen" helfe, die wahrscheinlich in deiner Welt auch nichts zu suchen haben.

Vater und Mutter die beide WOW spielen trotz Kinder


----------



## Tamyrrin (11. Juni 2010)

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich RL als auch ingame weiblich bin, kann ich dazu nur eines sagen:

Schreib einen GM an:

Soweit ich weiß, gilt ingame dasselbe wie im RL. Niemand darf dich beleidigen. Wenn du im RL jemanden wg. Beleidigung anzeigst, bekommst du ggf. ein Schmerzensgeld. Ingame ist Blizzard für die Nachrichten verantwortlich. Wenn dich einer als Schlampe bezeichnet, einfach Screenshot und weg ist derjenige. So würde ich alle aussortieren. Keine Warnung einfach GM informiert, ex und hop. Man wird dafür übrigens nicht nur gebannt, sondern bekommt den Account gelöscht. Falls derjenigen also den einen oder anderen 80er vollequipped hat, tut es auch ordentlich weh...

Beim TS sieht es anders aus. Wobei ich sagen muss, wir sind auf Arygos eine Gilde mit überwiegendem Anteil an Erwachsenen. Wer sich sowas erlaubt wird gebannt und fliegt aus der Gilde mit anschließendem Note an einen GM. Wir habe ca. 1/3 Frauen und bei uns kommt einfach keiner auf so eine dämliche Idee..


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> @ Lischtel
> 
> Sag mal, was bist du eigentlich für ein Typ? Kannst du einen Beitrag schreiben ohne andere zu beleidigen? Kinder sind Kinder, vielleicht noch Kids, aber man betitelt sie nicht als Bratzen, Plagegeister oder dergleichen. Mit Leuten wie dir würde ich nicht für 100k Gold freiwillig raiden wollen. Du solltest echt mal deine Einstellung überdenken. Und ein "guter Vater" wärst du damit ganz sicher nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine zwei Töchter jedenfalls noch nie so bezeichnet, nicht mal im Gedanken.
> 
> War zwar jetzt offtopic, musste aber raus ...



Der Grund wieso ich Kinder in diesem Kontext als Plagegeister betitele ist der, dass Kinder wenn sie im Raid stören nun mal Plagegeister sind!
Ich nenne Kinder nicht grundsätzlich Plagegeister.
Auserdem, seit mal nicht so empfindlich. Plagegeist ist nun wirklich keine Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und persönlich angreifen tue ich hier auch niemanden, das tut nur ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da ihr mit meiner Meinung wohl nicht Leben könnt. 
Und glaub mir ich würde meine zwei Töchter- wenn ich welche hätte, sprich konkrete Personen auch nie so betiteln. 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele der Leute die mich hier gerade flamen kinderlos sind und wieviele hier Eltern sind, die sich, weil ich nen Wundenpunkt anpacke, angegriffen fühlen. 
Ich meine wenn ihr euch nicht angegriffen fühlen würdet, ich also nur Unsinn reden würde, gäbe es doch keinen Grund so überzureagieren um jemanden gleich persönlich anzugreifen. Und nachdem ihr ja meine Aussagen schon als Beleidigung seht, wie sind dann bitte eure posts zu interpretieren?


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

AerionD schrieb:


> So sehr ich mit Lischtel auch nicht übereinstimme,
> meinst du nicht dass es ein bisschen hart ist alle Menschen die wenig für die gesellschaftlich
> erwartete universelle Tolleranz für Kinder übrig haben deswegen gleich als schlechte Menschen zu bezeichen?




Du hast den Sinn hinter den Zeilen nicht verstanden, so wie es scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verallgemeinere das sicherlich nicht, war eher im Gegenbezug zu seinem "sind schlechte Mitspieler" gedacht. Sarkasmus ist was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemcaht, wenn sich Frauen/Mädchen im TS melden, dann sind die männlichen Personen gleichhellwach und antworten alle brav bzw labern was das zeug hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Mädchen/Frauen so verarscht ist entweder schwul oder wohl noch ien wenig unterentwickelt (unterentwickelt gefällt mir besser als kiddy)


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

@ Lischtel:
Ich bin kinderlos und ein Kerl. Und du hast angefangen mit den "dummen Müttern und Vätern", wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf. Dass sie allergisch darauf reagieren von einem Studenten so angegangen zu werden, der bisher weder richtig gearbeitet noch Kinder erzogen hat... ich kanns verstehen.


----------



## Muffi77 (11. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Lischtel:
> Ich bin kinderlos und ein Kerl. Und du hast angefangen mit den "dummen Müttern und Vätern", wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf. Dass sie allergisch darauf reagieren von einem Studenten so angegangen zu werden, der bisher weder richtig gearbeitet noch Kinder erzogen hat... ich kanns verstehen.



Das kann ich so nur unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarl1337 (11. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemcaht, wenn sich Frauen/Mädchen im TS melden, dann sind die männlichen Personen gleichhellwach und antworten alle brav bzw labern was das zeug hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genau so!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fênríz666 (11. Juni 2010)

Und in wiefern ist "Mom afk Kasette vom Sohn umdrehen" schlimmer als "Mom afk Telefon klingelt", "Mom afklo" oder "Mom afk Hund bellt"? Ganz einfach Telefon kann man sich mit an den Pc nehmen,Klo ist ne sache von 1er minute oder wenn der Hund bellt lass ihn halt bellen aber was bringt es 4 stunden lang eine scheiß kasette umzudrehen!?


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Lischtel:
> Ich bin kinderlos und ein Kerl. Und du hast angefangen mit den "dummen Müttern und Vätern", wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf. Dass sie allergisch darauf reagieren von einem Studenten so angegangen zu werden, der bisher weder richtig gearbeitet noch Kinder erzogen hat... ich kanns verstehen.




Dumme Mütter und Väter ist eben keine Beleidigung, sondern wohl eher ein Zustand. Genauso wie Student. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kanns zumindest rüberkommen, wenn man seine Meinung durchliest.


----------



## Aki†A (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon solche Erfahrungen machen müssen?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



naja warum frauen so fertig gemacht werden versteh ich nich ... gildenlead und raidlead is bei uns ne frau ... und is nich die einzige die auch mit raidet


um sowas zu vermeiden gibts eig nur 1 lösung: such dir ne nette gilde und geh nur noch mit der in raids


----------



## Gruftine (11. Juni 2010)

Dazu sag ich nur MÄNNER....

man soll sich über Sie nie ärgern nur wunder....

In diesem Sinne freu ich mich auf die nächsten Tage im WOW dank Fußball WM....

da sitzen nämlich die meisten "Herren" vorm TV und wir Damen können in Ruhe spielen! 

Euer Gruftl..... ja ich bin Weiblich und steh dazu!


----------



## Lischtel (11. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Lischtel:
> Ich bin kinderlos und ein Kerl. Und du hast angefangen mit den "dummen Müttern und Vätern", wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf. Dass sie allergisch darauf reagieren von einem Studenten so angegangen zu werden, der bisher weder richtig gearbeitet noch Kinder erzogen hat... ich kanns verstehen.



Nagut ich will die Gemüter mal hier nicht überkochen lassen, deswegen ist das hier für heut auch mein letzter post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dass sich Eltern von nem neunmal klugen Studenten nix sagen lassen sehe ich ein, deswegen lasse ich die unbelehrbaren mal unbelehrbar bleiben. 
Das ich noch nie richtig gearbeitet habe halte ich aber für ein Gerücht :>.


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (11. Juni 2010)

hm ich spiele nur weibliche chars, aber das is mir noch nie untergekommen, und ich bin selbst weiblich, im ts werden zwar ab und an frauenwitze gemacht aber wer dadrüber nich lachen kann und die ernst nimmt dann weiß ich auch nich^^

und ganz ehrlich was intressiert es dich was völlig unbekannte trottel von sich geben? wieso siehst du nich einfach drüber weg, wie jeder erwachsene mensch stattdessen regst dich drüber auf( is einfacher).


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Nagut ich will die Gemüter mal hier nicht überkochen lassen, deswegen ist das hier für heut auch mein letzter post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich danke dir.
Im übrigen würde ich uns nicht als unbelehrbar bezeichnen. Ich denke reifer trifft es ganz gut.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juni 2010)

Wow, gestern Abend als ich geguckt habe war kein einziger Post hier... Und jetzt sind es schon bald 17 Seiten...

*Arandes an dieser Stelle einen netten Gruß hinterlass und ankündig, dass er mal wieder mit IHm schnacken will*

Achja, zum Thema:

Idioten gibt´s überall. Tiefdenker kommen auch immer häufiger vor... Euh... Ticket, ignor... Was soll man sagen...?


----------



## Hornazeck (11. Juni 2010)

Idioten gibts nun mal überall ob nun in WoW oder ob du inner Disco im RL dumm angemacht wirst.....

Einfach drüber stehen oder grosses Mundwerk zeigen,wenn du schlagfertig bist sind die pubertären Jungs meist sofort mundtot!!!

Und jeder Erwachsene behandelt jeden Menschen gleich,wenn er oder auch sie (es gibt auch Frauen mit grosser Fresse) es nicht tut ist er oder sie wohl geistig immer noch auf der Höhe eines Kindes.


----------



## Hank Smith (11. Juni 2010)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Sry @TE aber dein Titel des Posts hier ist für Männer Beleidigend, ist auch nicht die feine art,oder?
> 
> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus. Oo
> 
> Mfg



Dir muss der Schuh ja passen, wenn du ihn direkt so anziehst mein Aschenputtel. <3


----------



## Wigo (11. Juni 2010)

Moin

Ich hab mir den ganzen schmuss hier nicht durchgelesen. Aber schon krass was da so einige Leute von sich gehen.

Ich Spiel auf 2 Server und bei uns sind auch einige Mädels, in der Gilde, von der Party.

Es wird sich mit Respekt und Achtung zu dem anderen gespielt und es gab in der Vergangenheit keine verbale Entgleisungen dieser Art.

Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen die Leute auf Ignore zu setzen und zusätzlich ein Ticket schreiben.

Wünsch dir noch viel Spaß hier und in WOW sowie das sich der Umgangston grundlegend bessert


----------



## Chrila (11. Juni 2010)

Hm also ich finde man merkt im TS auch das viele sich bei weiblichen Personen "einschleimen". z.b.: man macht nen 25er raid. Nach einander kommen alles ins ts. Wenn nen Mann kommt und "hallo" sagt kommen nicht so viele Begrüßungen zurück wie bei Frauen ^^.... Frauen werden auch nie dumm angemacht wenn sie was falsch machen


----------



## RedShirt (11. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemcaht, wenn sich Frauen/Mädchen im TS melden, dann sind die männlichen Personen gleichhellwach und antworten alle brav bzw labern was das zeug hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ich kenns eher so, daß nach dem ersten weiblichen "Hallo" erstmal Totenstille herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann geht das Getippe im Chat los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei das (mittlerweile) selten ist.

@TE
Welche Fraktion spielst Du? Hab auf keiner der beiden Seiten bisher solche Auswüchse gesehen.



Lischtel schrieb:


> deswegen lasse ich die unbelehrbaren mal unbelehrbar bleiben.



Aus genau dem Grunde habe ich nach einem Post nicht weiter auf Deine Provokationen reagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metzelkoch (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Hallo, 

Also ich ( Mann ) spiele nur weilbiche chars ! Und wurde noch NIE irgendwie dumm angemacht oder sonstwas !

Grundsätzlich würde ich sogar behaupten dan 80 % aller Progamer ( zu denen ich zwar nicht zähle ... aber trozdem ) weilbliche chars spielen.

Also kann es nur sein das du duch deine Spielweise auffällst (was allerdings beleidiungen nicht rechtfertigt) oder es nur im Ts so ist und du dann einfach leaven solltest weil du dir den pupertierenden Mist einfach nicht anhören mußt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juni 2010)

Das passiert mir nur höchst selten. Egal, ob ich mit einem weiblichen Char unterwegs bin oder mit nem dicken Tauren und es sich im Gespräch ergibt, dass eine Frau dahinter sitzt.

Wenn es denn mal passieren sollte, gibt es zwei Antwortmöglichkeine:
"Ich spiel zwar Priester, bin aber nicht pädophil (w, Alter)". Dann ist Ruhe.
"Geh mal vor die Tür, statt hier einen Pixelhaufen anzuhecheln"

Entweder spielst du auf einem komischen Realm oder du solltest deinen Charnamen nochmal begucken. Séxylâdy oder Pálábienchen sind für Pixel-Lover sicher eher im Focus.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin nur einmal ingame als "Schlampe" bezeichnet worden, als ich in Nagrand die Oger für die Perlen gekillt habe. Ticket und fertig. Sonst läufts eigentlich immer chillig ab - ob Random- oder Gildenraid.

zum Thema "Plagegeister": Ich habe dafür auch keinerlei Verständnis. Und ich bin weiblich. Bin ich jetzt ein weiblicher Hormonidiot?


----------



## icepeach (11. Juni 2010)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> zum Thema "Plagegeister": Ich habe dafür auch keinerlei Verständnis. Und ich bin weiblich. Bin ich jetzt ein weiblicher Hormonidiot?



Wenn du es so sagst, wird es wohl auch sein. 
Das thema war abgeschlossen und dadrauf nochmal einzugehen zeugt nur davon das du provozieren willst.


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2010)

Thothem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und bin auch im real life eine Frau (Mädchen), leider fühle ich mich in der
> letzten Zeit von vielen anderen Charakteren ziemlich "blöd" angemacht.
> ...



Also wie haben auche ein paar frauen in der Gilde, aber da wird keine sooo dumm angemacht man lässt halt mal en dummen spruch ab der nix bedeutet und auch nicht schlimm ist (Keine Beleidigungen usw) und wenn mal irgendein dummer Spruch kommt der zuweit geht bekommen wir erstmal was dick auf die mütze von unserer Gilden Mutti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drajan (11. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWvo_1HiVuY


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (11. Juni 2010)

Lächerliches Thema.....
WoW hat mit die höchste Frauenquote. Ivch glaub kaum das du ständig irgendwelchen Notgeilen Männern ausgeliefert bist.... ehrlich gesagt denke ich das du (liebe TE) noch nicht so alt bist und dich bei jeder Kleinigkeit übermäßig angegriffen betrachtest. Ich spiele jetzt 5 Jahre WoW (und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit Hartzer & Co., ich bin in der selben Zeit stellvertretende Marktleiterin geworden...) und etwas so krasses hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Ich glaube gern das du mal geflamet wurdest aber ganz im Ernst: Im Reallife lassen sich Männer auch nicht alles von Frauen/ generell gefallen und werden mal ausfallend. Sowas gibts immer und muss nicht diskutiert werden. 
Und zu dem Thema: "Männliche Hormonidioten!" was ist das für ein Threadtitel`? Wenn du dich so artikulierst wie du das hier hingekleistert hast dann betrachte das Geflame lieber als "angebrachte Krietik". Jemandem der so anfängt würd ich auch nicht mit dem " Du-du-du-Finger" kommen.....

Dieses Geejaul vond en ganzen Damen immer "ich werd ingmae so mies behandelt, bla".... Männer baggern. Hier glotzen sie euch nicht auf den Arsch oder sonst wo hin sondern lassen dumme Sprüche, mehr geht halt nicht. Steh mal deine Frau und sieh da gekonnt drüber hinweg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (11. Juni 2010)

BlueMode schrieb:


> ich finds immer wieder angenehm mit ner Frau im raid... die verbreiten so eine ruhe und gute laune... ist zumindest so wenn man in der woche abends/nachts raidet
> inzwischen kenn ich viele (auch spielerisch richtig gute) weibliche mitspieler sogar einige raidleiterinnen(die haben es iwie besser drauf als "wir"
> 
> 
> ...



die verbreiten so eine ruhe und gute laune...wtf...die mädels sind hektisch, laut, nerven, kennen sich aber aus...genau wegen diesen "eigenschaften" haben wir arthas down^^


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Juni 2010)

Mal overall an alle Frauen. Was stört euch eigendlich daran, wenn euch in einem "Spiel!?"  irgendwelche nerds flamen?^^
Ich mein ich als Mann bekomm öfter mal flames entgegen, weil ich die "agressive" Art raids zu leiten knallhart durchziehe wenn ich denn der Leiter bin. Das heißt feher sofort den jeweiligen Personen sagen und bei keiner Besserung schlichtweg kicken und was neues suchen. (ich weiß einige finden das gemein, aber ich lass mir net den abend versauen, weil einige randoms nicht spielen könn sry) Und mir geht das so am allerwertesten vorbei, wenn mich ein völlig fremder anfängt zu beleidigen.

Warum nehmt ihr euch das zu herzen?Oo Ich schreib auch im normalfall weder nen Ticket noch nehm ich jemanden auf igno. Is doch viel zu lustig zu sehen, wie sich die kiddys immer mehr drüber aufregen, das man nicht auf sie reagiert^^

Ich weiß net mich trifft das 0 wenn mich jemand in nem spiel beleidigt und ich denke 90% meiner männlichen kollegen sehn das auch so. (oder fangt ihr an zu heulen weil euch einer als ars...... beschimpft?)

Jeder von uns wird mal geflamed da könnt ihr frauen net erwarten das ihr verschont werdet aufgrund eures ti....bonus xD

Denkt mal drüber nach wie kann man sich drüber aufregen das nonameplayer ein beleidigen egal was sie sagen es ist nur lachhaft xD


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Juni 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Lächerliches Thema.....
> WoW hat mit die höchste Frauenquote.




Meinste nur in onlinegames oder in allen games?
Weil die sims 1,2,3, tycoonspiele, und "hirnjoggingspiele" werden doch sehr viel mehr von frauen gespielt als wow. (prozentual zu den männern)


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (11. Juni 2010)

In Onlinegames, Sry da hab ich mich verschrieben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2010)

Drajan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RWvo_1HiVuY



kenn ich schon

trozdem ein Klassiker


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Diverse Flames entfernt. Diskutiert bitte, ohne Euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen, ansonsten gibt's Verwarnungen und ich mach' hier zu!


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Diverse Flames entfernt. Diskutiert bitte, ohne Euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen, ansonsten gibt's Verwarnungen und ich mach' hier zu!




dann änder doch bitte mal die überschrift. Das ist nen offensiver flame gegen alle männer. (die damit ja offensichtlich auch alle gemeint sind)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> dann änder doch bitte mal die überschrift. Das ist nen offensiver flame gegen alle männer. (die damit ja offensichtlich auch alle gemeint sind)



Ich sehe hier nur einen Flame gegen männliche Hormonidioten, nicht gegen Männer allgemein. Wie kann man sich an sowas dermaßen hochziehen? Aber um des lieben Friedens willen...


----------



## Tomratz (11. Juni 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema: "Männliche Hormonidioten!" was ist das für ein Threadtitel`? Wenn du dich so artikulierst wie du das hier hingekleistert hast dann betrachte das Geflame lieber als "angebrachte Krietik". Jemandem der so anfängt würd ich auch nicht mit dem " Du-du-du-Finger" kommen.....



Gute Aussage, insbesondere da sie (bitte nicht als Diskriminierung verstehen) eben von einer Frau kommt.

Die TE beschwert sich, dass sie Ingame geflamed und mit beleidigenden Bezeichnungen versehen wird, 
lässt aber in ihrem Threadtitel direkt eine Beleidigung gegen (einige oder mehrere) Männer los.

Von daher unterschreibe ich schon mal die Anmerkung von 3MinutenTerrine, wie man in den Wald hineinruft,
so schallt es heraus.

Da ich mich nicht als "Hormonidioten" sehe (hab zwar meine Hormone auch nicht immer im Griff, aber das ist
in manchen Situationen auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), weiss aber wo Grenzen sind (will meinen, ich weiss mich zu
benehmen).

Ich spiele neben meinen hauptsächlich männlichen Chars auch eine weibliche Holypriesterin und habe solche
Dinge, wie die TE sie beschreibt im ganzen virtuellen Leben der Nachtelfin noch nicht erlebt.

Schlimmes geflame habe ich bisher nur unter (vermeintlich) männlichen Chars erlebt, wo die Bezeichnungen
selbst einem alten Hasen wie mir (bin 49) noch die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben, gegenüber (vermeintlich)
weiblichen Spielern haben sich meine Mitspieler bisher immer zurückgehalten.

In meiner Gilde sind etliche Frauen, darunter einige, die wesentlich mehr Skill haben als ich (macht sich wohl
doch mein fortgeschrittenes Alter bemerbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Mädels (soll nicht abwertend gemeint sein, ich benutz
den Begriff nun mal lieber als den Begriff Frau) machen genauso bei den dummen, manchmal fast sexistischen
Sprüchen mit wie alle anderen. Dabei weiss aber jede® wo die Grenzen sind. Im TS wie im Gildenchat, schliess-
lich haben wir auch sehr junge Gildenmitglieder (WoW ist ja ab 12). Das geht dann durchaus auch so weit, dass
wir die dummen Sprüche erst nach 20 Uhr loslassen oder wenn wir sicher sind, dass keines der ganz jungen
Gildenmitglieder on ist. Es gibt bei uns keinen Unterschied im TS ob da nun nur Männer on sind oder ob eine
von unseren Damen dazu kommt.

Ansonsten haben es ja einige schon geschrieben: Ticket und weg ist der Beleidiger, aber aufpassen dass der
Schuss nicht nach hinten losgeht, falls man selbst den Anfang mit Beleidigungen gemacht hat. 


Edit: Da der Threadtitel mittlerweile geändert wurde, könnte die eine oder andere Aussage, insbesonder das Zitat nicht mehr so ganz nachvollziehbar sein, schade eigentlich


----------



## Vaiara (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele in MMOs schon alleine deshalb weibliche Charaktere, weil die viel leichter Questgruppen bekommen, ab und zu gibt's mal Loot geschenkt... m.E. werden "Mädels" Online besser behandelt.


wow, echt? XD bin real ein Mädel, spiele auch nur weibliche Chars, aber außerhalb vom TS glaubt mir das nie jemand, von wegen Frauen spielen kein WoW etc..
werde auch in Randomgruppen aus eben diesem Grund behandelt wie alle andren auch ^^;
Gut, meine Gildis helfen mir oft, aber eher, weil sie schon 80 sind und ich noch nicht, und nicht wegen meiner Geschlechtszugehörigkeit..


----------



## DenniBoy16 (11. Juni 2010)

mir ist es eigentlich egal ob ein spieler männlich oder weiblich ist ... spieler ist spieler
na gut ... ich gebs zu: eine weibliche stimme im ts macht den raidabend/-nachmittag doch schon etwas sonniger (es sei denn es ist draußen schon sonnig aber dann raidet mann ja nicht^^)


----------



## LukasKlinge (11. Juni 2010)

lol.......auf welchem realm spielst du??? 
hab das noch nie erlebt und hab auf vielen Realms gezockt....war noch nie


LG


----------



## Zhiala (11. Juni 2010)

Bei WoW gibt es so viele Frauen das sie nichts besonderes sind. Ich selber bin auch eine Frau, so wie etwa 40% der Gilde. Im Ts geht es nicht immer so ganz gesittet zu, besonders zur späten Stunde ist das manchmal echt was los, nur gut das die Gilde ab 16 ist^^
Allgemein kann ich sagen das es etwas ruhiger zugeht wenn eine Frau dabei ist, wobei eben diese auch nicht immer die Unschuld vom Lande sind *sich selbst an die Nase fasst*
In anderen Bereichen ist das viel extermer: Ich hab fast 5 Jahre Paintball gespielt, DA sind Frauen echte Exoten^^ Einerseits bin ich seitdem resistent gegen rote Ohren und dumme Sprüche andererseits hab ich noch nie so viele nette, zuvorkommende junge Männer getroffen (ja, auch wörtlich^^) Kaum einmal musste ich mir selber was zu trinken kaufen oder die Paintkisten schleppen, die Luft füllte sich wie von Geisterhand auf und selbst die Maske putzte sich offensichtlich selbst Es kann also auch Vorteile haben eine Ausnahme zu sein^^

es mag Zwar auch Vollidioten geben aber ich denke mal die allermeisten Männer können sich benehmen. Leider sind es immer die Ausnahmen die so laut schreien das die "Normalen" nicht zu hören sind *g*


----------



## Masterio (11. Juni 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> mir ist es eigentlich egal ob ein spieler männlich oder weiblich ist ... spieler ist spieler
> na gut ... ich gebs zu: eine weibliche stimme im ts macht den raidabend/-nachmittag doch schon etwas sonniger (es sei denn es ist draußen schon sonnig aber dann raidet mann ja nicht^^)



ääähm...ja...


----------



## Chrisjee (11. Juni 2010)

Ist mir eigentlich noch nie passiert.
Könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich "m" bin und auch "m" Chars spiele.
Werd mir mal nen "w" Char machen und schauen ob ich so leichter Gruppen finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zondrias (11. Juni 2010)

Komisch das grad jugendliche ein so hohes Maß an assozialem Verhalten haben.  Da wird mit aller Gewalt der gröbste Halbstarken-spruch gezündet um aufzufallen und toll zu wirken, oder was weiß ich. Und die Kids merken noch nichtmal , das sie das Gegenteil erreichen.

Liebe Kiddys , die Leute halten euch nicht für toll, wenn ihr die ganz "HARTEN" Sprüche bringt. Die halten euch für Idioten und setzen euch auf Igno.

Da fällt mir ein Zitat von Karl Lagerfeld ein:
"Ich mag Kinder nicht, versucht euch wie Erwachsene zu verhalten oder haltet den Mund"


----------



## Adhira (11. Juni 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Komisch das grad jugendliche ein so hohes Maß an assozialem Verhalten haben. Da wird mit aller Gewalt der gröbste Halbstarken-spruch gezündet um aufzufallen und toll zu wirken, oder was weiß ich. Und die Kids merken noch nichtmal , das sie das Gegenteil erreichen.
> 
> Liebe Kiddys , die Leute halten euch nicht für toll, wenn ihr die ganz "HARTEN" Sprüche bringt. Die halten euch für Idioten und setzen euch auf Igno.
> 
> ...



Die Jugend ist eben dazu da Fehler zu machen und draus zu lernen. Wir waren als Kinder und in der Pubertät auch nicht besser. Und sein wir mal ganz ehrlich das sind mit sicherheit nicht nur Jugendliche, die solche Sprüche loslassen - es ist schließlich nicht wirlich möglich von der Art wie jemand schreibt auf sein Alter zu schließen. Grundsätzlich behandle ich die Leute so wie ich auch gern behandelt werden möchte. 

@TE: Solche Leute musst du ganz einfach ignorieren, schließlich kennen die dich nicht und du sie auch nicht, also lohnt es nicht sich über sowas überhaupt Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Riddick00 (11. Juni 2010)

Echt Hart ich hab von sowas nicht ein mal gehört bis jetzt grade..Auf welchen Server spielst du?..Gut das nicht immer alle gesittet sind ist klar aber meistens ist das eher "harmlos" im ts heißt dann mal ich geh ma KACKEN oder fängt an rum zu röppsen und man hört Förmlich wie diese Person sein Mikro mim Essen von Vorgestern an "Haucht" ,man merkt zwar was in der Erziehung dieser Subjekte schief gegangen ist aber es greift ja keinen persönlich...somit ist's Verkraftbar.
Ich spiel auch den ein oder andern weiblichen Char bin selbst Männlich und hab sowas weder ingame  noch im TS Erlebt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich jeden einzelen dieser Kommentare dem GM melden und wenns wirklich öfter vor kommt den Server wechseln ,da so macht das Spielen keinen Spaß.Ich denk die meisten haben im RL schon genug Stress ,da muss man sich nicht noch ingame Iwie stressen lassen .Auch WOW ist nur ein Spiel das man aus Spaß spielt bzw zumindest mal des wegen angefangen hat.

@Adhira 

Ja wir waren alle mal jung...aber eine Person zu beleidigen die man nicht mal kennt ...Sry neeee ich weiß ned wo du groß geworden bist und wer dich erzogen hat aber ich glaub nicht das du mit 15 zueiner Fremden hingegangen bist und gesagt hast:"du fo....geh putzen!"
Soviel anstand sollte man auch haben wenn man grad 3 Haare am Sack hat und eins davon Tropft.Und Ignorieren .........ich weiß auch ned ob dein Hirn grad an Sauerstoffmangel leidet oder dir die Hitze zukopf gestiegen ist oder ob das wirklich deine Auffassung ist ...rein Theoretisch könnte man die sogar anzeigen das mindeste was man tun sollte wäre es einem GM melden .
Ich will dich auch garned angreifen in irgent ner art aber solche Aussagen sind Frei von jedem sinn

und jetzt darfst mich flamen...danke

Wie gesagt melde es dem GM und wenns öfter vor kommt und du willst das spiel weiter spielen wechsel den Server .

MFG


----------



## Traklar (11. Juni 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Die Jugend ist eben dazu da Fehler zu machen und draus zu lernen. Wir waren als Kinder und in der Pubertät auch nicht besser. Und sein wir mal ganz ehrlich das sind mit sicherheit nicht nur Jugendliche, die solche Sprüche loslassen - es ist schließlich nicht wirlich möglich von der Art wie jemand schreibt auf sein Alter zu schließen. Grundsätzlich behandle ich die Leute so wie ich auch gern behandelt werden möchte.
> 
> @TE: Solche Leute musst du ganz einfach ignorieren, schließlich kennen die dich nicht und du sie auch nicht, also lohnt es nicht sich über sowas überhaupt Gedanken zu machen.



Wenn aber die Person dann in einer solchen Form schreibt, dass es sich nur um Jugendsprache handeln kann, dann kann man schon darauf schließen, wie alt die Person ist.


@TE Ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht (vielleicht, weil ich ein Mann bin?^^), aber lass dir sowas nicht gefallen! Am besten du lässt dir selbst nen coolen Spruch einfallen, denn du dann zurückschreibst, wenn dich einer blöd anmacht und nimm die Person auf Igno, was anderes haben solche Leute nicht verdient. Man kann alles mit gesitteten Worten klären, ich habe damit bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und mit ein paar netten Worten bekommt man sogar Gegenstände etc. billiger bzw. umsonst hergestellt (vielleicht liegt es auch an dem leichten RP-Flair den ich immer im Spiel aufsetze^^).

Und @Riddick00: Wenn du doch schon willst, das die Einstellung von Andira völlig falsch ist, dann fang doch nicht auch gleich an zu flamen. So sieht es jetzt eigentlich nur so aus, als ob du genau einer von diesen Personen bist. Freundlicher Ton hilft immer mehr als schlechter, siehe oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit: Letzter Satz vielleicht bissl zu schlecht überflogen^^, ich nehm mal an, die Wortwahl war nur etwas schlecht.


----------



## MissAlyseia (11. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn das Problem auch nur in anderer Form. Da wird man dann schonmal nach einem Raid von irgendwelchen lvl 1 Chars angeflüstert die geil sind und einem erzählen das man ja so eine erotische Stimme hätte und jetzt an sich rumspielt. Finde ich persönlich eigentlich viel schlimmer als irgendwelche Beleidigungen. Manchmal geht das soweit das ich dann auch einfach keine Lust mehr habe den Raidlead zu übernehmen weil es gerade auf unserem Server (Ally und Hordeseite) solche Leute zu hauf gibt. Meine Gildenmember lachen darüber denn genau solche Leute schreiben ständig alles an was sich auch nur im entferntesten weiblich anhört. Nur mich stört es ganz gewaltig. 
Machen kann man in beiden Fällen nichts, solang solche Sprüche (wie bei mir zu 90%) von lvl 1 Chars kommt. Man weiss einfach nicht wer es ist. Da hält man am Ende dann doch lieber die Klappe und gibt sich erst gar nich zu erkennen das man weiblich ist.


----------



## normansky (11. Juni 2010)

MissAlyseia schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Problem auch nur in anderer Form. Da wird man dann schonmal nach einem Raid von irgendwelchen lvl 1 Chars angeflüstert die geil sind und einem erzählen das man ja so eine erotische Stimme hätte und jetzt an sich rumspielt. Finde ich persönlich eigentlich viel schlimmer als irgendwelche Beleidigungen. Manchmal geht das soweit das ich dann auch einfach keine Lust mehr habe den Raidlead zu übernehmen weil es gerade auf unserem Server (Ally und Hordeseite) solche Leute zu hauf gibt. Meine Gildenmember lachen darüber denn genau solche Leute schreiben ständig alles an was sich auch nur im entferntesten weiblich anhört. Nur mich stört es ganz gewaltig.
> Machen kann man in beiden Fällen nichts, solang solche Sprüche (wie bei mir zu 90%) von lvl 1 Chars kommt. Man weiss einfach nicht wer es ist. Da hält man am Ende dann doch lieber die Klappe und gibt sich erst gar nich zu erkennen das man weiblich ist.



Wie will denn ein lvl1 char deine Stimme kennen? Und das auch noch vom Raiden her?
Und wenn es nur einige wenige neu gemachte Lvl1 Chars sind, die dich nur anmachen wollen, dann ist es doch ein Leichtes die auf Igno zu nehmen und ein Ticket zu schreiben!?

Glaub eher du hast schlecht geträumt oder heisst im RL Alice Schwarzer!


----------



## Calja (11. Juni 2010)

Eiei... Wir sind in unserer 10er SG 2 Mamas mit kleinen Kindern, der Rest sind Männer, die keine Kinder haben oder bei denen die Frauen aufpassen. Von uns beiden Mamas kommts alle paar Raids mal vor, dass es im Ts heisst "mom afk, muss kurz zu den kids!". Aber nach jedem zweiten Boss heissts von den Männern: "eben afk, bier holen", "grade mal aufm toi", "bin mal draussen eine rauchen", "mach mir fix nen Kaffee"... und meißt ist grade der eine wieder da, da kommt der nächste "oh... joahhhh... so´n bierchen.. mom afk!" Und noch NIE hat irgendwer wegen sowas gemeckert....


----------



## normansky (11. Juni 2010)

Calja schrieb:


> Eiei... Wir sind in unserer 10er SG 2 Mamas mit kleinen Kindern, der Rest sind Männer, die keine Kinder haben oder bei denen die Frauen aufpassen. Von uns beiden Mamas kommts alle paar Raids mal vor, dass es im Ts heisst "mom afk, muss kurz zu den kids!". Aber nach jedem zweiten Boss heissts von den Männern: "eben afk, bier holen", "grade mal aufm toi", "bin mal draussen eine rauchen", "mach mir fix nen Kaffee"... und meißt ist grade der eine wieder da, da kommt der nächste "oh... joahhhh... so´n bierchen.. mom afk!" Und noch NIE hat irgendwer wegen sowas gemeckert....



Ich bin ein alleinerziehender Papa und ich gehe eigendlich erst raiden wenn die Kinder schlafen! 
Dennoch kommt es vor das ich noch mal zu ihnen muss, da sie zusammen in einem Zimmer schlafen... also hör mal auf alles was männliche Spieler angeht auf Toilette und Bier zu beschränken!
Du schienst keinen Deut besser zu sein, als die wenigen männlichen Spieler mit ihrer eingeschränkten Meinung!


----------



## Sergej Sch. (11. Juni 2010)

(M) hm noch nie sowas im TS erlebt das frauen angemacht werden sonst werden die fertiggemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haben auch nur mitglieder die Älter sind als 18jahre da weist man sich zu benehmen. Wen eine der Freuen aus der Gilde ins TS kommt wekseln wir sofort das Thema


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yokoono12 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

also ich weiblich und nur weibliche chars, muss sagen das ich bisher meistens glück hatte, bis auf meinen Tank das scheint eine Männerdomäne zu sein^^ Da wird doch des öfteren zweifelnd gefragt ob ich wüsste wie das geht, aber ansonsten halten sich die verbalausfälle in Grenzen, ausserdem wofür gibts den Igno Button


----------



## MissAlyseia (11. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wie will denn ein lvl1 char deine Stimme kennen? Und das auch noch vom Raiden her?
> Und wenn es nur einige wenige neu gemachte Lvl1 Chars sind, die dich nur anmachen wollen, dann ist es doch ein Leichtes die auf Igno zu nehmen und ein Ticket zu schreiben!?
> 
> Glaub eher du hast schlecht geträumt oder heisst im RL Alice Schwarzer!



Kindchen, lesen und verstehen

Es sind Kinder die nicht wollen das man weiss wer sie sind. Es sind kleine Jungs die sich ne Blutelfe vorstellen und sich ganz toll vorkommen die Hose nass zu machen. Aber wollen sie es zugeben?
Ich weiss nicht woher du dir das recht nimmst zu urteilen was auf anderen Servern passiert. Wie war das noch? Wenn man keinen Ahnung hat...?
Wie auch immer hast du recht, mit dem ignorieren, aber was genau nutzt es denn wenn es diese Chars 10 minuten später gar nicht mehr gibt? Es gibt wohl solche und solche und auf dem einen Server mehr und auf dem anderen Server weniger.


----------



## Wiikend (11. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Die könnten eh größtenteils meine Mutter sein, deswegen versuch ich garnicht erst die irgendwie zu beeindrucken, wie einige andere Vertreter des männlichen Geschlechts.



Wuahahhahahahahahah 100% TRUE xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Omfg "lachflash"selbst wenn sojemand im ts ist kommen sprüche wie:was das fürn süßes stimmchen etc xDDDDDD


----------



## Calja (11. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich bin ein alleinerziehender Papa und ich gehe eigendlich erst raiden wenn die Kinder schlafen!
> Dennoch kommt es vor das ich noch mal zu ihnen muss, da sie zusammen in einem Zimmer schlafen... also hör mal auf alles was männliche Spieler angeht auf Toilette und Bier zu beschränken!
> Du schienst keinen Deut besser zu sein, als die wenigen männlichen Spieler mit ihrer eingeschränkten Meinung!



Öhm... Du hast da was falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auch alleinerziehende Mama und gehe erst Raiden, wenn meine Kleinen schlafen. 
Das war eigentlich eine Antwort auf den "Mütter-haben-im-Raid-nichts-zu-suchen-Beitrag" 
Natürlich gehen Männer nicht nur afk-Bier holen. Nur in unserem Raid ist kein Mann, der nach seinen Kindern schauen muss. 
Damit wollt ich nur sagen, dass es nicht immer nur die Mamas sind, die in den Raids afk gehen. 
Und auch egal, wie oft bei uns wer afk geht, es stört keinen und keiner meckert...
Auch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icepeach (11. Juni 2010)

Bei uns in der gilde teilen sich ein männlein und ein weiblein die Gildenleitung.
Also innerhalb der Gilde gibts da aufjedenfall keine Probleme.
Nur random passieren halt die dollsten dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese finde ich es absolut unfassbar wie respektlos einige Spieler mit anderen - echten - Menschen umgehen. 
Diese ganze "Eltern dürfen nicht spielen"-Diskussion finde ich auch überflüssig.


----------



## Reollyn (12. Juni 2010)

mimimi..es ist immernoch nen spiel..ignorier die leute oder lass es

vote 4 only männliche chars


----------



## Yiraja (12. Juni 2010)

hm also zu erst mal ich bin männlich^^ aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen ich ich spiele hauptsächlich nur weibliche chars um den einen oder anderen "bonus" zu kriegen xD, dazu kommt ich zock schamane und die männlichen draenei kann man sich ja ma voll nich an tun.

Zu dem das Frauen ingame diskreminiert oder dauernd dumm angemacht werden kann ich nicht viel sagen :/ spiele allerdings auch nur mit leuten des gehobenen alters.


----------



## normansky (12. Juni 2010)

MissAlyseia schrieb:


> Kindchen, lesen und verstehen


Nönö... das Kindchen lassen wir das nächste mal wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MissAlyseia schrieb:


> Es sind Kinder die nicht wollen das man weiss wer sie sind. Es sind kleine Jungs die sich ne Blutelfe vorstellen und sich ganz toll vorkommen die Hose nass zu machen. Aber wollen sie es zugeben?
> Ich weiss nicht woher du dir das recht nimmst zu urteilen was auf anderen Servern passiert. Wie war das noch? Wenn man keinen Ahnung hat...?
> Wie auch immer hast du recht, mit dem ignorieren, aber was genau nutzt es denn wenn es diese Chars 10 minuten später gar nicht mehr gibt? Es gibt wohl solche und solche und auf dem einen Server mehr und auf dem anderen Server weniger.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sich die pupertären Jung ihren Lvl1 Char mit ihrem Account erstellen.
Wenn du dann ein Ticket eröffnest, bekommen sie vom GM eine auf den Popo das es nur so klatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x_wow_x (12. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne nur einen Server wo es derart Krass zugeht und das ist Arygos auf der Horde-Seite. Jedoch war das zu Bc und kann sich wieder gebessert haben. 
Du hast 3. Möglichkeiten:

1. Server wechseln.
2. Seite wechseln (Horde => Allianz, Allianz => Horde)
3. Neuen Char auf nem anderen Server anfangen. 

Wenn du die letzte Möglichkeit in betracht ziehst dann kann ich dir nur Durotan empfehlen Horde sowie Allianz-Seite sollten frei von solche Leute sein.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (12. Juni 2010)

Vote 4 Close, bei der Diskusionsgrundlage kann nur Bullshit rauskommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## @rctic@ (12. Juni 2010)

Wahnsinn wie weit die sexuelle Disorientierung bei den Jugendlichen reicht, dabei wäre es ja im Grunde so einfach eine eigene Blutelfe zu erstellen und ihr dann den ganzen Tag beim Tanzen zuzusehen. Ich weiß, Pubertierende sind häufig in einem Zustand der Unzurechnungsfähigkeit, aber das das Hirn bei Pixeln schon aussetzt, macht mir gelinde gesagt ein wenig Angst. Es steht außer Frage das die weiblichen Blutelfen im Gegensatz zu Orcs und Trollen weitaus schöner anzusehen sind, aber direkt den Menschen, der dahinter steckt in seine Fantasien zu verwickeln ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung. @TE Sag den Kindsköpfen, dass sie mit ihrer eigenen Blutelfe sehr viel mehr Spaß haben werden, falls sie dich partout nicht in Ruhe lassen wollen.
Ich selber kenne das Problem, doch glücklicherweise nur in Zufallsgruppen und mit meiner derzeit recht inaktiven Schurkin, also dort, wo ich die meisten Leute eh nicht wiedertreffen werde. Solange die Instanz durch ihr hormongesteuertes Verhalten nicht in die Länge gezogen wird, heißt es Augen zu und durch. Ewig lange rumstehen, weil jemand Screenshots von dir machen möchte oder ähnliches, muss man sich natürlich nicht gefallen lassen.
Die ganze Sache sieht in der Gilde und bei Leuten vom gleichen Server anders aus, da lässt sich niemand zu Anmachsprüchen oder Ähnlichem hinreißen. Im Teamspeak wird es bei einer Frau meistens etwas unruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber niemand lässt hirnlose Sprüche vom Stapel (wir sind zu ~ 90% Kerle in der Gilde, alle im Alter zwischen 16 und 40). Selbst wenn es zu Kommentaren kommt, sind sie nie ernst gemeint.
Falls Missverständnisse auftreten, ich bin 19 und /m... hormongesteuert und trotzdem freidenkend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, Frauen lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und Männer lasst euch nicht erwischen x)


----------



## Icelemon (12. Juni 2010)

öh, sowas wie dir passiert ist, ist höchst selten.

sowas habe ich mit meiner blutelfe noch nie erlebt, freunde auch nicht.

komisch, das müsste der extremfall sein, eine ausnahme


----------



## Düstermond (12. Juni 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> öh, sowas wie dir passiert ist, ist höchst selten.
> 
> sowas habe ich mit meiner blutelfe noch nie erlebt, freunde auch nicht.
> 
> komisch, das müsste der extremfall sein, eine ausnahme



Kann ich nur Beipflichten.
Freundin hat eine Nachtelfe und zwei Blutelfen und wurde noch NIE, weder in einer Stadt, noch bei Questen, noch in Instanzen in irgendeiner Form blöd angemacht.
Ich wüsste auch nicht wieso, denn im Grunde sollte jedem klar sein, dass hinter 90% aller Blutelfen-Frauen Männer stecken. Davon auszugehen, dass jeder
weibliche Avatar von einer Frau gespielt wird ist gelinde gesagt etwas realitätsfremd.


----------



## Adhira (12. Juni 2010)

Riddick00 schrieb:


> Echt Hart ich hab von sowas nicht ein mal gehört bis jetzt grade..Auf welchen Server spielst du?..Gut das nicht immer alle gesittet sind ist klar aber meistens ist das eher "harmlos" im ts heißt dann mal ich geh ma KACKEN oder fängt an rum zu röppsen und man hört Förmlich wie diese Person sein Mikro mim Essen von Vorgestern an "Haucht" ,man merkt zwar was in der Erziehung dieser Subjekte schief gegangen ist aber es greift ja keinen persönlich...somit ist's Verkraftbar.
> Ich spiel auch den ein oder andern weiblichen Char bin selbst Männlich und hab sowas weder ingame noch im TS Erlebt.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich jeden einzelen dieser Kommentare dem GM melden und wenns wirklich öfter vor kommt den Server wechseln ,da so macht das Spielen keinen Spaß.Ich denk die meisten haben im RL schon genug Stress ,da muss man sich nicht noch ingame Iwie stressen lassen .Auch WOW ist nur ein Spiel das man aus Spaß spielt bzw zumindest mal des wegen angefangen hat.
> 
> ...



Die wollen doch damit nur provozieren und Aufmerksamkeit erregen das sollte man ihnen auf keinen Fall geben - wozu gibts denn die Ignorliste. Ich würde meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden mich über sowas aufzuregen, es kommt ja schließlich von Leuten, die sie gar nicht kennen.
Das sowas nicht schön ist und sich nicht gehört steht hier außer Frage. Ich schätze mal von Angesicht zu Angesicht würde sich sowas auch keiner von denen trauen, das liegt wohl mal wieder an der Anonymität des Inets...


----------



## Jornia (12. Juni 2010)

Ich muß der Erstellerin leider zustimmen, es gibt echt solche komischen Vögel ...
Meist kamen diese zum Vorschein, wenn man in den TS kam, und sich herrausstellte, dass der Tank nicht nur ein weiblicher Char ist, sondern RL auch ne Frau ... 
Erlebt hab ich das öfter, allerdings geb ich nichts darauf. Nein, eher amüsiere ich mich immer wieder darüber, wie manche Leute abdrehen können. Wenn es mir zu schlimm wird, schreib ich halt ein Ticket, der nächste Gamemaster darf lachen, falls die das können. 
Im TS, na da gibt es einen sehr praktische Methode, ich lade den ein in einen anderen Channel zu kommen, so dass man alleine ist (Den Grund gibts gleich). Derjenige freut sich meist tooootal, und legt gleich eifrig los. Ich sitze derweil davor und muß mir das Lachen verkneifen, und nutze die nette Aufnahme von einem Wutanfall meiner kleinen Tochter (JA, die Stimme überschlägt sich so schön) und das wird dann ganz dicht am Micro eingespielt, das tut immer in den Ohren weh. Alternativ tuts auch ne Trillerpfeife, aber da leidet mein Mann und die Kinder ja mit! zu 90% verlassen die Fluchtartig den TS. Damit der Rest vom Ts nicht auch an Ohrenschmerzen leidet, eben der Channelwechsel. -- Die Kleine ließ sich damals nicht beruhigen, und zur Zeit der Aufnahme, ist mein Mann wie doof immer um mich herumgelaufen mit ihr ... --

Wenns Leute vom eigenen Server sind, dann schnapp ich mir auch schonmal deren Gildenleiter und informiere den darüber, meist ist dann auch Ruhe, da es den Gildenleitern wohl sehr unangenehm zu sein scheint, wenn man die auf eine "sexuelle" Belästigung hinweist. 

Gefallen lassen sollte man es sich nie, aber man muß den "Baggernden" ja nicht gleich informieren, was man macht .... meine Ignorliste ist schon immer leer, und gerade für solche ist mir der Platz zu schade. Es kam sogar schonmal vor, dass sich jemand als netter guter Gruppenspieler entpuppt hat, nachdem er gemerkt hat, dass ich auf seine Masche nicht reinfalle! Zum Teil denke ich, ist es auch eine Art Test, ob da wirklich eine Frau dahinter sitzt.

Seid ich allerdings mit dem neuen Account unterwegs bin, hab ich da Problem nicht mehr, ok wir haben auch ne weibliche "Übermacht" in der Gilde ... FRAUENPOWER eben, da haben die Männer nichts zu melden (falls die mal zu Wort kommen). Da ich weiß, dass jemand Blödsinn über mich umhererzählt hat (ich konnte mich vor Anfragen was ne Nacht denn kosten würde nicht mehr retten), hab ich gegen diese Person (Ja, sie ist mir bekannt) eine Anzeige gestellt ... bin gespannt was passieren wird! Denn sexuelle Belästigung im Internet wird genauso geahndet, wie im RL ... 

Meist sind es genau die, die kein RL mehr haben, die also auch nicht mal rausgehen, um das andere (oder gar gleiche - ja das gibts auch) Geschlecht kennenzulernen, und damit evtl was anzufangen. ODER es sind die, die von sich denken, dass sie eh nie eine abbekommen, weil es irgendein komischer Kauz mal gesagt hat. Klar, in WoW haben sich auch Lieben gefunden, aber draußen gibt es mehr davon ... und irgendwann ist immer der/die Richtige dabei.


----------

